# I Once.



## fdd2blk (Jul 23, 2007)

I once.........

huffed spray paint out of a beer bottle. got a crazy rush but immediately new it wasn't good.



please share. remember this is a spirituality thread, not toke-n-talk. keep it real. thank you.



I once..........


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 23, 2007)

i once masterbated in the Sea of Cortez (Baja California).. the water was crystal clear Blue 90+ degrees. An isolated beach.... Angel fish were swirling around me along with 3-5 other species of fish I did not recognize.. as I NUTTED in the water (KAK was underwater), the fish swarmed on the semen and consumed with ferocity.... i was utterly shocked, amazed and tickled....

iloveyou


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 23, 2007)

I once disrespected somebody i truly cared about. It hurt me as much as them.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jul 23, 2007)

i once started growing weed and now i cant stop.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 23, 2007)

I once ate a rotten muffin. i was sick for 3 days.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 23, 2007)

i once got hit by a car an had to do 6 months of phiscal therapy to recovr...


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 23, 2007)

I once got stabbed five times.

Once in the throat.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 23, 2007)

i once gave a homeless man a fat burning roach of some kind meds.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 23, 2007)

i once played a round of bowling with a homeless man with no mind left


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 23, 2007)

i once got a girl pregnant... was going to keep the kid... but lost it 7 months into the pregnancy... genetic defects...


nothing in my life has ever affected me like that did

i miss my daughter to this day (i thank god i got to hold her just once...)


----------



## 000420 (Jul 23, 2007)

i once coughed so hard I puked up a big clear phlegm ball...wierd...also once I used to have this room mate that was a chick and she always carried this big thing of vasoline around for her lips and once I stuck my dick in it and then covered the hole so she would not know...I've always felt guilty.....now I feel better I told some one.


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 24, 2007)

000420 said:


> i once coughed so hard I puked up a big clear phlegm ball...wierd...also once I used to have this room mate that was a chick and she always carried this big thing of vasoline around for her lips and once I stuck my dick in it and then covered the hole so she would not know...I've always felt guilty.....now I feel better I told some one.


 
That last part made me laugh.

I once choked some1 til they turned purple and passed out. I was young and he just went limp and fell down.

It scared the fuck out of me.


----------



## hempie (Jul 24, 2007)

000420 said:


> i once coughed so hard I puked up a big clear phlegm ball...wierd...also once I used to have this room mate that was a chick and she always carried this big thing of vasoline around for her lips and once I stuck my dick in it and then covered the hole so she would not know...I've always felt guilty.....now I feel better I told some one.


i once laughed my ass off at something you did once


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 24, 2007)

i once returned stolen property, strictly out of guilt.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 24, 2007)

i once got a full ride to go play PAC10 football...


...and after signing to the school and before i graduated highschool decided "fuck football"


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 24, 2007)

i once looked into someones eyes befor i felt their last breath...


----------



## hempie (Jul 24, 2007)

i once got into trouble for making a post about another post


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 24, 2007)

i once got a post closed for talkin about a different subject...


----------



## HoLE (Jul 24, 2007)

i dun alotta shit,,used to sell coke,,use coke,,made a lotta money,,lost it all to crack,,but i just smoke weed now,,im 40 and finally grew up,,as i hope my plants do,,growin is great,,results are fast and impressive,,and keeps me on the straight ,,love my work,,roofing,,is that sick,,lol
HoLE


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 24, 2007)

I once understood the simple things.


----------



## shamegame (Jul 24, 2007)

I once jumped out of a plane at 15k ft strapped to a 200Lb. guy.It changed my life.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 24, 2007)

i once cheated on a girl (only once!)

but now i'm engaged to that "other girl"... lol!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 25, 2007)

I once stepped in dog shit, barefoot.


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 25, 2007)

I once walked into my front door and my mom had my secret plants sitting in the living room floor.

AAAHhhhhhh, good times.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 26, 2007)

This morning I found shit in my bed and piss in my clothes basket... very very odd.. I think Maybe my dog is the culprit... but maybe I pissed in the clothes hamper while sleep walking??? very odd... then while I was walking to get breakfast a bird shat on me... tough morning!!!

lol


----------



## closet.cult (Jul 26, 2007)

i once trusted a man i had just met enough to let him in my house and smoke out. 

he robbed me at gunpoint. i'll never do that again.


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Jul 26, 2007)

I once thought that I lived in a free country.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 26, 2007)

I once freed myself from the reigns of society.


----------



## HighPhi (Jul 26, 2007)

i once shat my own pant in india trying to get to a toilet. i was 22


----------



## bush basher (Jul 27, 2007)

i once went to south africa for a month and loved every minute


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 27, 2007)

I once read a book out loud to my LOVER.


----------



## Dr High (Jul 27, 2007)

i once.... brought back a 30 pounds snapping turtle in a shopping kart back to my house thinking i could get money from the zoo.
im not even high and this shit is tripping me out. and for the fishes eating the seaman. its full of proteins lol so yeah they like that


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 27, 2007)

I once got strung out on crystal meth and lost my whole family


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 27, 2007)

I once spit in a cops face while in handcuffs


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 27, 2007)

I once got beat up by about three cops in a holding cell while in handcuffs


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 27, 2007)

It only took me once to learn my lesson


----------



## UnEmploymentDude (Jul 27, 2007)

I once pissed my pants at a walmart waiting to play a video game, I was ~9


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 27, 2007)

UnEmploymentDude said:


> I once pissed my pants at a walmart waiting to play a video game, I was ~9


----------



## SHAMAN (Jul 27, 2007)

I once was a dam builder, acrossed a river deep and wide, where steel and water did collide, A place called Boulder on the wild Colorado, I slipped and fell in to the wet concrete below, They buried me in that great tomb that has no signs, But I am still a live, I'll alway be around!!


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 27, 2007)

SHAMAN said:


> I once was a dam builder, acrossed a river deep and wide, where steel and water did collide, A place called Boulder on the wild Colorado, I slipped and fell in to the wet concrete below, They buried me in that great tomb that has no signs, But I am still a live, I'll alway be around!!


Dude that is my favorite song of all time...+ rep for you


----------



## Taipan (Jul 27, 2007)

I once... layed an egg


----------



## SHAMAN (Jul 27, 2007)

Now I fly a star ship, Across the universe divide, And when I reach the other side, I'll find a place to rest my spirit if I can, Perhaps I may become a highwayman again, Or I may simply be a single drop of rain, But I will remain, And I'll be back again,


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 27, 2007)

and again, and again, and again..........


----------



## Sabud (Aug 1, 2007)

i once took a shit in a pair of satin panties a girl gave me at this party and tossed it into the mosh pit crowd of people

i once jerked a load in the punch bowl

i once gave a homeless guy 20 dollars and a small bit of crack, he gave me the 20 bucks back and said THANK YOU

i once stuck a tube of lipstick up my ass 

i once wiped my diarhea ass with my friend hair while he was asleep

i once took a plunger up my friends ass and push in and out hard with it to be expelled with shit cause he was constipated

i once took an ounce of bud ( it was the worst shit on earth but colored purple, it made me vomit it sucked so bad ) but it in a glass bottle that was clear and went int he streets of like 1000 people and said here u all go and threw it hard on the street and ran and i saw 1000 people jump on it (including the broken glass shards)


----------



## RASCALONE (Aug 1, 2007)

i once gave a buddy of a buddy some sherm and told him it was herb,he was a young buck as was i at the time ,and he smoked that puppy 2 the neck! needless to say what happened next.(hospital),HA,HA,them good ol days!!!!!


----------



## Sabud (Aug 1, 2007)

i once had a buddy take shroom spores and inject them into his blood stream
needles to say (HOSPITAL!!)


----------



## RASCALONE (Aug 1, 2007)

yeah i remember reading that ,your partners crazy,to each his own!


----------



## Sabud (Aug 2, 2007)

i know there psycho


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 2, 2007)

RASCALONE said:


> i once gave a buddy of a buddy some sherm and told him it was herb,he was a young buck as was i at the time ,and he smoked that puppy 2 the neck! needless to say what happened next.(hospital),HA,HA,them good ol days!!!!!


sherm....


doesn't that have that fucking embalming fluid in it?
what the fuck is it called...fermaldahyde right?

its bud dipped in that shit?
i hear you trip


... just to let you know though, i'm sure he got sick... but fermaldahyde is quite carcenogenic too... so he'll have fun 30 years down the road...


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Aug 2, 2007)

Yes it does....

I once snorted half a gram of coke in one nostil while copping in NYC....My whole left side went hot and felt like my head was gonna explode. Middle of winter in NYC and Im sweating like it Summertime in Tx.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Aug 2, 2007)

While in detention center as a kid...I once shit in a kid's shoe...He DID put the shoe on.

Everyone called him dookyfoot from that day on.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Aug 2, 2007)

I once told a woman from another country I'd marry her for 10g. I wanted 5 now and 5 after...she said no and gave me 2500 upfront. Needless to say....I vamped out on her. That was horrible. I'd give her 5g if I ever saw her again.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 2, 2007)

I thought sherm is short for Sherman Hensley or aka PCP.

I once sold a girl chewed up sunflower seeds and told her it was weed.
I was drinking mellow yello so when I spit the husks out they turned green and looked like lil nugs when I squished them together.
I let them dry under a big light.
Suprisingly it looked just like some dank.

LOL
I did not like her.
She caused to much drama.
I was glad not to hear from her again.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Aug 2, 2007)

lmao thats fucked up, Mid. Never heard of the seed concotion.


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 2, 2007)

you seem to be right about the sherm...


what the fuck am i thinking of then???


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 2, 2007)

wait... i'm getting conflicting answers...
1.sherm*232* up, *67* downTobacco mixed with weed, dipped in PCP
by Shermy McSherm-Sherm Mar 5, 2003 email it
permalink: del.icio.usSend to a friendyour email:their email: send me the word of the day (it's free) 


2.sherm*144* up, *68* downPCP dipped cigarette
by anonymous Nov 20, 2002 email it

3.sherm*120* up, *98* downOk, everyone, SHERM is a cigarette dipped in formaldahyde, which is embalming fluid. It is not PCP. A sherm stick will run you ten dollars per cigarette in LA, and you will probably have to provide your own, so make sure it's a 100 type cigarette. If it's a good one, it will be soaked and probably wrapped in aluminum foil. Do not drive and smoke a sherm stick. It is a lot like being totally drunk on acid and meth at once and lasts several hours.



from the urban dictionary of course... lol


----------



## budman226 (Aug 2, 2007)

i once killed people to stop terrorism and found out what we had been fighting for was all lies


----------



## dew-b (Aug 2, 2007)

i once got a girl knocked up. now i have a 18year old son. the poor kid looks like me. he feels that i am the only one that understands him or knows him.
i keep telling him i was 18 once. the worst part is he lives with his mother and i know him better then his mom dose.


----------



## Erniedytn (Aug 2, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> It is a lot like being totally drunk on acid and meth at once and lasts several hours.


Now that sounds like fun!


----------



## dew-b (Aug 2, 2007)

i once played horse shoes with a broken colar bone.
lost the game. it hurt like hell to play


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Aug 2, 2007)

Yes..Sherm IS enbalming fluid...or formaldahyde. Used to preseve bodies and treat lumber to prevent rot.

A cigarette or spliff can be dipped and smoked.

Other names...

Illy
Love Boat
Leak
Butt Naked
Dip
Sherm
Water
Fry

among a few others.

As a teen I smoked it a couple times...but after watching long time users...stopped. That shit will fuck you up if used regularly. The high was nothing like anything Ive ever done before. I dont mean that in a good way.


----------



## Erniedytn (Aug 2, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> As a teen I smoked it a couple times...but after watching long time users...stopped. That shit will fuck you up if used regularly. The high was nothing like anything Ive ever done before. I dont mean that in a good way.


 
So what's it like? Is it really weird like Salvia or some shit?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 2, 2007)

Sabud said:


> i once took a shit in a pair of satin panties a girl gave me at this party and tossed it into the mosh pit crowd of people
> 
> i once jerked a load in the punch bowl
> 
> ...


my little sister needs a boyfriend... are you single...??


----------



## Sabud (Aug 2, 2007)

lol sorry im takin, and she loves every bit of me and my past,present and future. however im never to full up on my contact list to have a feces monkey  lol


----------



## Wavels (Aug 2, 2007)

Hahahaha this is a strange thread....I read the whole thing, and now I feel like I have to take a shower....lol

I once used Coleman fuel(white gas) as a substitute for charcoal lighter fluid.
BOOM! 
OUCH!
Big mistake....


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2007)

I once ran down a woodpecker in the middle of the road. he tumbled under the car rolled to the side of the road and then sat up. i felt bad. i backed up picked it up and wrapped it in a towel i had and took it to the bird rescue center. they examined it and said it was fine. they wanted to know exactly where i ran it down so they could release it back into the wild.


----------



## pandabear (Aug 2, 2007)

I once had sex with a fat gurl and did it with her 7 times. cuz it had been a while and I figured better get em in while the gettins good. needless to say I felt so ashamed I had to get outa there asap, i was so glad to be outa there and got in my car and wouldnt you fuckin know it my fucking car would not start. So i had to go back up there, cow fucker that i was, and have her come out and give me a jump start.....

Anyway it was very ackward to say the least.


----------



## Plato Is Boring (Aug 2, 2007)

lol, seven times? jesus.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2007)

he said "cow fucker". rflmao


----------



## Plato Is Boring (Aug 2, 2007)

Well I know this is the "I once..." thread, but the funniest thing I know of doesn't involve me, so I'll just tell it instead. When I was in the eighth or ninth grade my next door neighbor was a pretty hot chick in the same grade as me. Anyways, she started going out this guy and they were fooling around, and apparently he'd never seen a twat (they were both virgins by the way), or felt one. So, he sticks his hand in her pants to round thirdbase for the first time, but misteps and heads toward the dugout; he finger-fucked my neighbor in the ass for like ten minutes thinking all along it's her vag. Somewhere around the eight minute mark she began crying because she had never had anything inserted there, but the crying didn't faze him; he kept at it. So she finally told him what he was doing and he was completely mortified and ran home. That kid was ridiculed for months at school.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2007)

Plato Is Boring said:


> Well I know this is the "I once..." thread, but the funniest thing I know of doesn't involve me, so I'll just tell it instead. When I was in the eighth or ninth grade my next door neighbor was a pretty hot chick in the same grade as me. Anyways, she started going out this guy and they were fooling around, and apparently he'd never seen a twat (they were both virgins by the way), or felt one. So, he sticks his hand in her pants to round thirdbase for the first time, but misteps and heads toward the dugout; he finger-fucked my neighbor in the ass for like ten minutes thinking all along it's her vag. Somewhere around the eight minute mark she began crying because she had never had anything inserted there, but the crying didn't faze him; he kept at it. So she finally told him what he was doing and he was completely mortified and ran home. That kid was ridiculed for months at school.




smell my finger.


----------



## pandabear (Aug 2, 2007)

Plato Is Boring said:


> Well I know this is the "I once..." thread, but the funniest thing I know of doesn't involve me, so I'll just tell it instead. When I was in the eighth or ninth grade my next door neighbor was a pretty hot chick in the same grade as me. Anyways, she started going out this guy and they were fooling around, and apparently he'd never seen a twat (they were both virgins by the way), or felt one. So, he sticks his hand in her pants to round thirdbase for the first time, but misteps and heads toward the dugout; he finger-fucked my neighbor in the ass for like ten minutes thinking all along it's her vag. Somewhere around the eight minute mark she began crying because she had never had anything inserted there, but the crying didn't faze him; he kept at it. So she finally told him what he was doing and he was completely mortified and ran home. That kid was ridiculed for months at school.


good lord man! now thats messed up! why didnt she say anything lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2007)

pandabear said:


> good lord man! now thats messed up! why didnt she say anything lol



she was biting her lip.


----------



## pandabear (Aug 2, 2007)

by the way i didnt do her 7 times in one day, i maybe did her 4 times that night and like maybe 3 times in the morning before i left, just wanna set the record straight ,


----------



## Shook (Aug 2, 2007)

I eat pickled pig tongues.


----------



## pandabear (Aug 2, 2007)

ok this games called I once so here we go, this may get graphic:

I once had sex with a gurl when she was on her period while I was extreamly drunk. Well long story short there was blood everyware it was like a horror flick. i was so drunk and with seeing the blood it was hard to catch a nut, so I proceeded to slang it in her butt and start paddle'in away you know, you figure her ass is tighter therefore easyer to nut, and man oh man if you wanna see a scary site that was it, man her ass had all blood on it in it all over my wang blood on my stomach it was so nasty. anyway thats gotta be the grossest drunken sex I have ever had. 

needlss to say I was at the docs getting an aids test


----------



## Plato Is Boring (Aug 2, 2007)

"so I proceeded to slang it in her butt and start paddle'in away you know"

That's the funniest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## Plato Is Boring (Aug 2, 2007)

Panda, she was extemely embarassed and didn't want to hurt his feelings.


----------



## Shook (Aug 2, 2007)

I once heard one of Shannon Doherty's eyes is off centre because it's trying to escape!

I once watched a baby blue movie with no kleenex's


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Aug 3, 2007)

i once rented a jet ski and went so far out into the gulf of mexico i couldn't see land anymore. i just sat there in absolute peace.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 3, 2007)

pandabear said:


> good lord man! now thats messed up! why didnt she say anything lol


 
She liked it!


----------



## pandabear (Aug 3, 2007)

I once tryed to cut my own hair in high school. all my freinds called me clump after that


----------



## nowstopwhining (Aug 3, 2007)

I once gave a kid a little kid that wanted to get high a bowl packed with ONLY seeds. All you heard after that was "IM CHOKING ON A SEED" followed by a few minutes of coughing and laughter. He told his mom we forced him to smoke.


----------



## SHAMAN (Aug 3, 2007)

I once drove a moped and slept with a fat girl, ok two fat girls at once


----------



## Sabud (Aug 3, 2007)

back in the day i once walked to high school completly naked not even a backpack, and spent the whole day naked doing what i normally did. Running in gym sucked the worse. Surpringly all my teachers were hot and they didnt mind some asked me to do it tomorrow but i didnt, i dind teven get in trouble for indecent exposure. andthats how i met my gf who i still love to this and she loves me  what ull do for love


----------



## pandabear (Aug 3, 2007)

I once tried to have sex with a gurl at the same time my buddy was. He was getting the head and I tryed to hit it from behind but it was so gross cuz my buddies legs were sticken out while she was bent over on him giving a blowjob, every time i tryed to stick my drunk weenie in her doggy style i would inadvertanlty brush up against my buddies hairy leg!! it was too nasty, we decided we would just have to take turns with her


Im married now aint had no new pussy in 3 years


----------



## pandabear (Aug 3, 2007)

Sabud said:


> back in the day i once walked to high school completly naked not even a backpack, and spent the whole day naked doing what i normally did. Running in gym sucked the worse. Surpringly all my teachers were hot and they didnt mind some asked me to do it tomorrow but i didnt, i dind teven get in trouble for indecent exposure. andthats how i met my gf who i still love to this and she loves me  what ull do for love


 
damn Sabud some of the things you say on here I hope are not true


----------



## UnEmploymentDude (Aug 3, 2007)

Sabud said:


> back in the day i once walked to high school completly naked not even a backpack, and spent the whole day naked doing what i normally did. Running in gym sucked the worse. Surpringly all my teachers were hot and they didnt mind some asked me to do it tomorrow but i didnt, i dind teven get in trouble for indecent exposure. andthats how i met my gf who i still love to this and she loves me  what ull do for love


What.... The.... Fuck...

How many drugs were you tripping on that day?


----------



## Shook (Aug 3, 2007)

Sabud said:


> back in the day i once walked to high school completly naked not even a backpack, and spent the whole day naked doing what i normally did. Running in gym sucked the worse. Surpringly all my teachers were hot and they didnt mind some asked me to do it tomorrow but i didnt, i dind teven get in trouble for indecent exposure. andthats how i met my gf who i still love to this and she loves me  what ull do for love


 
Oh you did not.




SHAMAN said:


> I once drove a moped and slept with a fat girl, ok two fat girls at once


Im pretty sure those were bean bag chairs...


----------



## Shook (Aug 4, 2007)

Sabud said:


> oh i do so!!!


Oh you did not...

YouTube - The Best of Towelie aka Toweleeeie=

4:42-4:50 is us... you're the towel...


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2007)

Shook said:


> Oh you did not...
> 
> YouTube - The Best of Towelie aka Toweleeeie=
> 
> 4:42-4:50 is us... you're the towel...



hella funny. "i'm just gonna use my gettin' high powers". hahahahaha


----------



## Gygax1974 (Aug 4, 2007)

I once went to school with all my clothes on and my back pack. I ran in gym with my shorts on. All my teachers were not hot and they asked me to always wear my clothes. 

There is no way in hell you went to school naked, even if you did ride the short bus


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> I once went to school with all my clothes on and my back pack. I ran in gym with my shorts on. All my teachers were not hot and they asked me to always wear my clothes.
> 
> There is no way in hell you went to school naked, even if you did ride the short bus



maybe it was catholic school. you know how those priest are. lol


----------



## Sabud (Aug 4, 2007)

lol "dont preach to me fatso *Blazed as fuck *, ill preach to whoever i want"

lol god i love towelie i think im gonna make a custom wallapaper and clips iwth toweleeie

Who here will sign a petition ill make ( a legal 1 ) to give to the editors of south park to make towele a permanet character cause YOUR A TOWEL


----------



## Sabud (Aug 4, 2007)

"And thats when the minister took me into the dark coradoors of the southwest building and thats where he touched me inappropiratly"


Touched by an Angel 
"billy using this doll can u show us where the angel touched you"

"Right there *points at crotch* "

"oh come on' ---< angel tallking


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2007)

I once had sex with a towel.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Aug 4, 2007)

Good point, I'm still not buying it though....

I went to an AA meeting once, it didn't work it just made me want to drink... so I only went once. I swear those meetings exist just so people can go out and get wasted afterwards, plus everone was nice but it really creeped me out. I figured I would just try it myself with lots of help from my friends...


----------



## Sabud (Aug 4, 2007)

did he give you a great sensation using all his million little fibers... orgasmically touching you and keeping you dry


----------



## Sabud (Aug 4, 2007)

as a famous comedian and his little redneck doll would say "AA is for quiters!!" or "Do you have a drinking problem.....no ive pretty much got it figured out"


----------



## Gygax1974 (Aug 4, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> I once had sex with a towel.


Just once? Did you see Knocked Up? There is a great line about masterbating with a towel, the whole theater was laughing....and here I thought I was different all those years


----------



## Sabud (Aug 4, 2007)

masturbating with a towel.....umm... ya i dont have a answer to that


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2007)

I once tried to get my thread back on track. it didn't seem to work


----------



## Gygax1974 (Aug 4, 2007)

I posted a once in there a little while back about AA


----------



## Sabud (Aug 4, 2007)

i once cried my trobules in my girlfriends tits


----------



## Gygax1974 (Aug 4, 2007)

I once realized that we may be the only three on the boards


----------



## Sabud (Aug 4, 2007)

i once realized that we are the only 3 real members on the boards, i realized once im ok with that and i realized you guys are my best buddies and love ya to bits,a nd i once relized you my friends

ill end this with a quote form rush hour 3

"I dont know what you feed him...BUT HE IS TOO DAMN BIG!!!"


----------



## Plato Is Boring (Aug 4, 2007)

I once drank too much and threw up on a chick while we were having sex. She didn't want to stop, so I let her continue. Obviously, I was on the bottom.


----------



## Sabud (Aug 4, 2007)

i once stayed inside of my own fridge for an hour naked, came out and had a 2 hours hot shower.


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Aug 4, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> I once understood the simple things.


I once wished I was older and wiser. What a mistake.

~Ethno


----------



## Sabud (Aug 4, 2007)

^^^ i once pointed, laughed, then felt bad


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Aug 4, 2007)

I once gave a poor man in a third world country my hat, which was new, because his was worn and ragged, and I felt it was a good thing to do. Feeling he should give me something, he gave me his old hat. I later took it off and gave it back to him because I was afraid I would get lice.

I've never felt right about that. I wished I could at least have accepted the gift gracefully, if I couldn't in the manner in which it was given. I probably made him, if only in that moment, feel wretched and low. He probably felt looked down on by others every day of his life. And for that one moment, I was the one who reminded him of it. Worse yet, he might have thought I was being extremely generous. 

I once broke a person's one-hitter, which was given as a gift, with the leg of my chair on accident. I lied, and said it fell off a high dresser (onto carpet, no less). They knew I was lying, and I knew I was lying, but I couldn't bear to be made the asshole (even though I was when I didn't admit to my mistake).

I once saw a man sprawled out on the pavement, in a pool of his own blood, struggling to stay alive. All I could do for him or his wife is gather his shoes, as he lay there dying.

~Ethno


----------



## Plato Is Boring (Aug 4, 2007)

I once was ordered to attend an alcohol education program within a six month time frame. That was over a year ago; I've yet to go.


----------



## Sabud (Aug 4, 2007)

i once farted in my old math teachers face and pissed in his coffee


----------



## Plato Is Boring (Aug 4, 2007)

Ethnobotanist said:


> I once gave a poor man in a third world country my hat, which was new, because his was worn and ragged, and I felt it was a good thing to do. Feeling he should give me something, he gave me his old hat. I later took it off and gave it back to him because I was afraid I would get lice.
> 
> I've never felt right about that. I wished I could at least have accepted the gift gracefully, if I couldn't in the manner in which it was given. I probably made him, if only in that moment, feel wretched and low. He probably felt looked down on by others every day of his life. And for that one moment, I was the one who reminded him of it. Worse yet, he might have thought I was being extremely generous.
> 
> ~Ethno


 
That's an extremely sad story, ethno. It's pretty obvious that incident still weighs on your mind.


----------



## Sabud (Aug 4, 2007)

oh hes fine he was just havin some fun at the time lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2007)

Ethnobotanist said:


> I once gave a poor man in a third world country my hat, which was new, because his was worn and ragged, and I felt it was a good thing to do. Feeling he should give me something, he gave me his old hat. I later took it off and gave it back to him because I was afraid I would get lice.
> 
> I've never felt right about that. I wished I could at least have accepted the gift gracefully, if I couldn't in the manner in which it was given. I probably made him, if only in that moment, feel wretched and low. He probably felt looked down on by others every day of his life. And for that one moment, I was the one who reminded him of it. Worse yet, he might have thought I was being extremely generous.
> 
> ...






deep. thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sabud (Aug 4, 2007)

i once saw a homeless man in a wheel chair missing a legal and a bullet wound to the right shoulder. I gave him 100 dollars, thanked me and wheeled his ass down. I watched him by 2 20 sacks of coke i proceeded to rob his ass , turned out he had both legs and ran away. I dont trust the homeless anymore


"chhaannngeeeee!!!! .....spair some changeeee please "


----------



## choppers4life (Aug 4, 2007)

i once read a gay ass thread like this before


----------



## Shook (Aug 4, 2007)

I once lit my fart on fire, a blue flame came out and it went up my crack, i felt burnt after that, (true story) everyone shit themselves laughing, and i proved it could be done


----------



## pandabear (Aug 4, 2007)

I once had my asshole licked by a fat man in an overcoat.....

what?


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Aug 4, 2007)

pandabear said:


> I once had my asshole licked by a fat man in an overcoat.....
> 
> what?


*Uhh....What?*


----------



## pandabear (Aug 4, 2007)

I once skipped school with my freinds. we were hanging out at his house when we got the bright idea to rob his neibors house. we dressed up in crazy outfits, i had a small pair of swim goggles on and a face mask used for cold weather. I forgot what my buddy put on. anyway we looked scary, 

we went in the woods behind his house and made it over behind his neibors house in the woods. By now our other well dressed friend walked up to the front door and rang the doorbell......nothing happend. he gave us the signal. 

we ran up behind the house up to the sliding glass door. and crouched below the lip on the patio.

there we were looking at each other adrenalin pumping:

"ok what now!" i said, 

"i dont know!" my friend said,

we were two morons on a colishion coarse with fate, not knowing what the fuck we were doing.

A feeling came over like man who wanted to be worth his words. I thought "we came here for a reason so fuck it".

I stood up all of a sudden with my crow bar in hand ready to smash the sliding glass door

but right when I stood up I see this woman looking through the sliding glass door from the inside. with a look of great curiousity in her eyes.

A horrible feeling came over me when I saw her, I said "Run!!" and we ran as fast as we could into the woods and back to his house.

now I look back on that and realize how stupid we were.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Aug 4, 2007)

*hahahahahah Great Story!!!*


----------



## SmokerE (Aug 4, 2007)

I once had a bird poop on my head.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 4, 2007)

I once discovered a land that would only seem fantasy to most...
A place that any free-minded, Culturist would love to experience...
A place known as Amsterdam...


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2007)

I once went to another site and laughed at the rejects. i'm not ashamed.


----------



## SHAMAN (Aug 4, 2007)

I once went to the same site, Every one is equel and no one's bud's stink..
I like where I am and the people around me, this site takes up enough of my time, And Rollitup took me in after OG Died


----------



## SHAMAN (Aug 4, 2007)

I once forgot to tell ROLLITUP how much I love this place... Thanks..


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2007)

I once feel in love online. with a grow site.


----------



## pandabear (Aug 4, 2007)

I once said to FDD, well then why dont you marry it"


and I also visted this place you speak of, it made me feel like I was in an alternate universe, i now feel dirty and ashamed.


----------



## SHAMAN (Aug 4, 2007)

pandabear said:


> I once said to FDD, well then why dont you marry it"
> 
> 
> and I also visted this place you speak of, it made me feel like I was in an alternate universe, i now feel dirty and ashamed.


It alright, its alright, it will wash off.
I once consoled a friend for doing something they are ashamed of....

It will wash off, We are hear for you.....


----------



## Gygax1974 (Aug 4, 2007)

Once my mommy cat died and I had to bury her in the side yard...tonight is a sad night she was a good mom cat and I still have three of her babies...damn having pets sucks sometimes


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 4, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> Once my mommy cat died and I had to bury her in the side yard...tonight is a sad night she was a good mom cat and I still have three of her babies...damn having pets sucks sometimes


Its the cycle of life brother...let her offspring bring you joy and honor for what has been lost.


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Aug 4, 2007)

Felt good to tell some people about it, fdd. Everything I've ever experienced, I believe has made me a fuller and better person (if a little jaded).

I once...

Got completely stoned and posted this.

~Ethno


----------



## pandabear (Aug 5, 2007)

I once purchased a bong with my roomate, it cost $100 and was a nice glass bong like 2ft. we ran home to test it out.

My buddy was packin the bowl on the floor and dropped some on the carpet he went to pick it up to put it back in the bowl when he mistakenly grabed a big chunk of brown plastic from chewed up coat hanger my dogg had chewed up eirlier. 

He threw that hunk of love in there with the weed and didnt even notice it.

He ripped that bong hard, hard as he could to cristen it. he immidiatly wrenched in agony and ran to the bathroom, 

I hear puking in the distance and silently think to my brillient self, ...
hey that must be some really good shit! so I ripped a huge bong hit of the plastic coat hanger nug and immidiatly had to run to the kitchen and began to throw up in the sink.

There we were, a couple of assholes in an apartment puking in differnt rooms cuz we just crisened our new bong with bonghits of plastic nugs


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 5, 2007)

pandabear said:


> I once purchased a bong with my roomate, it cost $100 and was a nice glass bong like 2ft. we ran home to test it out.
> 
> My buddy was packin the bowl on the floor and dropped some on the carpet he went to pick it up to put it back in the bowl when he mistakenly grabed a big chunk of brown plastic from chewed up coat hanger my dogg had chewed up eirlier.
> 
> ...



I once rolled on the floor and laughed.


----------



## Sabud (Aug 5, 2007)

pandabear said:


> I once purchased a bong with my roomate, it cost $100 and was a nice glass bong like 2ft. we ran home to test it out.
> 
> My buddy was packin the bowl on the floor and dropped some on the carpet he went to pick it up to put it back in the bowl when he mistakenly grabed a big chunk of brown plastic from chewed up coat hanger my dogg had chewed up eirlier.
> 
> ...


i once sat on a guitar pick standing up in a holder from seirous laughter


----------



## Gygax1974 (Aug 5, 2007)

I once had no idea of what was just posted


----------



## SmokerE (Aug 5, 2007)

I once got banned from another site on my first post.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Aug 5, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> I once got banned from another site on my first post.


 
*Wow!!....Must've been a serious post.*


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 5, 2007)

I not once but twice have had a gun pulled on me.

1st it was a sawed off shotgun to the nose.
Second was a 38 special about 5" away from face.

Don't sell drugs kids.
You could get killed.


----------



## Sabud (Aug 5, 2007)

i once tried to fart and mud but secretions came out and ruined my new pair of pants


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 5, 2007)

I once loaned someone on this site $200 without ever even meeting them. they haven't paid me back yet. i still trust them and call them my friend.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Aug 5, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> I once loaned someone on this site $200 without ever even meeting them. they haven't paid me back yet. i still trust them and call them my friend.


*....*


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Aug 5, 2007)

*I once knocked someone out with a right hook and thought I killed him.*


----------



## Sabud (Aug 5, 2007)

i once was in shock as to why someone needed 200 dollars loaned to them and fdd gave it without meeting them and they sitll havent paid him back yet


----------



## Gygax1974 (Aug 5, 2007)

Sabud said:


> i once was in shock as to why someone needed 200 dollars loaned to them and fdd gave it without meeting them and they sitll havent paid him back yet


Sounds like FDD is a nice fella, I know some people like that....good people, but good people often get taken advantage of


----------



## Sabud (Aug 5, 2007)

OOOOO u didnt say "I once"!!!
ya they get taken advantage of and FDD is a nice guy he does so much and gets little in return

I once felt bad for fdd, decided to give him my legendary recipe for the "Dead Italian"


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 5, 2007)

I once helped a friend try to get his children back. he was low on cash. i hear from him daily and he is in a jam. I often understand.


----------



## SmokerE (Aug 5, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> I once loaned someone on this site $200 without ever even meeting them. they haven't paid me back yet. i still trust them and call them my friend.


I once hope FDD will make that mistake with me...i'll pay him back. I want the ed rosenthal super bud


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 5, 2007)

IT WASN"T A MISTAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I once helped someone truly in need.


----------



## Sabud (Aug 5, 2007)

i once said dont be a mooch and ask for peoples money when u dont need it


----------



## Gygax1974 (Aug 5, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> IT WASN"T A MISTAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wasn't insinuating that it was a mistake I was just saying that some people take advantage of NICE people, not that your buddy did. I got friends like you and it's sad when they get burnt.

I once gave a family member money to get out of a fix...never saw it again, and my little sis is loaded now I could really use that money now..lol

I once lent a buddy a 1000.00 and all I got back was a PS3....it's hard not to be nice.

I commend FDD on loaning money to a friend in need...especially if it involved children.


----------



## Sabud (Aug 5, 2007)

ya man FDD thats deep you deserve the purple heart badge. i mean thats just so nice to do for someone 

i once loaned soneone 200 dollars, and the keys to my old chevy to get his wife back (ex husband kidnapped her ) . he got her back, hes in jail. i got my chevy back (sold that sum bitch lol ) and i havent been paid back but thats the price u pay to see 2 people happy


----------



## SmokerE (Aug 5, 2007)

I apologize FDD....poor gramatical context. 

"I once wish FDD would make the same genorous offer so I could buy ed rosenthal super bud".


----------



## Sabud (Aug 5, 2007)

^^^ dude he gave 200 dollars to a guy to get his kids back, u want 200 dolllars to get bud..


Thats just sick


----------



## SmokerE (Aug 5, 2007)

Sabud said:


> ^^^ dude he gave 200 dollars to a guy to get his kids back, u want 200 dolllars to get bud..
> 
> 
> Thats just sick


WTF are you talking about? I'm not referring to gypax. Or it was you...whomever. It's a joke...


----------



## RASCALONE (Aug 5, 2007)

I once was chatting to a dude about his dearly departed friend on rollitup.org,and some retard jumped in and tryed to kick some shit off.(racewar,what a dick!!)


----------



## Sabud (Aug 5, 2007)

MY DOGGIE DIED!!!!! NOOOO *tears*

ya he started a racewar


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 5, 2007)

I once wish i got that $200 back so i could help get some super bud. the shit looks good!!!!


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Aug 5, 2007)

*But Dayum...$200? If you plan on keeping that strain forever yeah....If its just one of many that you will grow then move on to something else...hells no.*


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 5, 2007)

I once thought I should start a weediway like uniway.


----------



## Sabud (Aug 5, 2007)

i once incerased my post count in 2 weeks from 100 to nearly 750


----------



## SmokerE (Aug 5, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> I once wish i got that $200 back so i could help get some super bud. the shit looks good!!!!


There has to be some soul that has grown this....


----------



## Sabud (Aug 5, 2007)

I once saw god grow it.....and now companies are selling its seeds


----------



## Gygax1974 (Aug 5, 2007)

RASCALONE said:


> I once was chatting to a dude about his dearly departed friend on rollitup.org,and some retard jumped in and tryed to kick some shit off.(racewar,what a dick!!)


Gee I once knew who you were talking about...I'm putting it out of my mind at the moment


----------



## Gygax1974 (Aug 5, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> WTF are you talking about? I'm not referring to gypax.  Or it was you...whomever. It's a joke...


Yeah what is he talking about? I know the comment wasn't aimed at me, it didn't seem bad to me anyway. Sabud chill dude


----------



## Sabud (Aug 5, 2007)

im the chillest dude here


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 5, 2007)

Sabud said:


> i once incerased my post count in 2 weeks from 100 to nearly 750


do you smoke rock?


----------



## SmokerE (Aug 5, 2007)

cincismoker said:


> do you smoke rock?


 
lol....probably smokes it out of that bong in his avatar...j/k sabud, your chill.


----------



## Sabud (Aug 6, 2007)

ya i smoke rock thats how i got my post count so high at a marijuana site..... YOUR SMART SIR!lol


----------



## pandabear (Aug 6, 2007)

I once was in love with a gurl for 7 years when i was younger with out much reciprication from her, maybe one or 2 kisses and a snuggle here and there no sex.

I moved on after the 7 years but still thought of her everyday.

I grew up and learned the ways of the woman over this time im my travels as a young man. Then she came to visit me one day in my new land that I was living in. 

I made love to her that very night like a soildier with a cause. Somthing I never had the guts to do whaen I was younger. The gurl I had wanted to have sex with and marry for the past years in my life was finally mine. I litterally must have beat off thinking about this gurl 1000 times when I was younger. 

I had sex with her everyday during her visit, its was amazing to get somthing I always wanted but was too green behind the ears to ever achieve 

She went back home. 

funny but I wasnt madly in love with her anymore after that, it was like I was finally free. 

Although I & her have a great time together we are both married to other people.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 6, 2007)

I once jumped down out of a tree fort and landed on a board of wood. Well that wood had a huge nail in it and it went right through my shoe, my foot and out the other side. Damn that hurt like hell pulling my foot off the nail. I had to get a tetnis (or how ever you spell that) shot at the hospital, no stiches. I was a kid so my attention was soon adverted as we went to the fair that night and I got piggy back rides from everyone all night. lol


----------



## pandabear (Aug 6, 2007)

ouch, man I would have gone to sleep crying!


----------



## Sabud (Aug 6, 2007)

dude id still cry if that shit happened, puncture wounds suck hard ass. Especially if i can see through my foot.


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 6, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> I once jumped down out of a tree fort and landed on a board of wood. Well that wood had a huge nail in it and it went right through my shoe, my foot and out the other side. Damn that hurt like hell pulling my foot off the nail. I had to get a tetnis (or how ever you spell that) shot at the hospital, no stiches. I was a kid so my attention was soon adverted as we went to the fair that night and I got piggy back rides from everyone all night. lol


dude the same thing happened to me thats weird jumped out a tree house an a nail weent right trew my big toe


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 6, 2007)

Mine went through the middle of my foot. It hurt bad. Lucky though it missed main arteries and tendons and such, basically it went between the bones.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 6, 2007)

Damn chiceh
I am sure that hurt.
I have stepped on nail and they hurt like a mofo.


I once stepped on an exploded hairspry can bottom that was hot while I was barefooted.

I was young like somewhere between 10-12.

I got a blister as wide as my foot the same shape of the can bottom.

That som bitch got to be huge.
I had to pop it.

It was like standing on a softball.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 6, 2007)

I wonce burnt a plastic 2 liter bottle when I was 12 with a lighter.

It dripped on my left leg and made a circle from the burn.
It looks like a lil fool moon.
Hair has not grown on it since.
It is as smooth as a babies ass.

It is bigger around than a nickel but smaller than a quarter.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 6, 2007)

Damn that would hurt dude. 

I once fell off the top of a tall slide and my school playgorund, face first into the sand. I was unconciuous and had a mouth full of sand. I came to and my teacher was grabbing the sand out of my mouth. I saw stars and couldn't breath. Scary shit. That slid must have been at least 10 feet tall.


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 6, 2007)

i once threw a can of peas into a fire well it exsplowed and i got pea shaped burn marks all over my back


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 6, 2007)

I once got obliterated in Amsterdam, got lost, and spent all night walking around in the red light district. Then I did it again a couple more times. I then decided to get a map...


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 6, 2007)

cincismoker said:


> i once threw a can of peas into a fire well it exsplowed and i got pea shaped burn marks all over my back


 
Ouch, lol. Bet you won't do that again eh?


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 6, 2007)

definatly not lol


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 6, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> I once got obliterated in Amsterdam, got lost, and spent all night walking around in the red light district. Then I did it again a couple more times. I then decided to get a map...


Thankfully it is an easy city to get around in eh?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 6, 2007)

I hope thats sarcasm Chiceh...The whole innercity looks the 
same. I recommend going during the day, because it becomes
an adventure when you leave your hotel and cant find your
way back.
I once had a dream of making my own coffeeshop there, and still
have that dream.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 6, 2007)

You got the sarcasm eh Johnny? I did the same thing, we walked around in circles for hours. We were totally fried though and had a great adventure. Saw lots of things. Once we were there a few days, we got to know our way around.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Aug 6, 2007)

*I once drove from NJ to To Cali...only stopping for gas/no-doze/coffee.*


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 6, 2007)

I once questioned the power of coffee to keep you up 
for that long straight, and wondered if it was tainted.


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 6, 2007)

i once shit my pants because of a soccer ball


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 6, 2007)

wow ocward silence lol


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 6, 2007)

It sure as hell confused me...


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2007)

I once bit my tongue in half because of a soccer ball. blood everywhere. it healed in 3 days. did you know the tongue is the fastest healing part of your body? they can't really put stitches in them either. well not mine anyway.


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 6, 2007)

ive heard its the strongest muscle in the body but dont belive it


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2007)

cincismoker said:


> ive heard its the strongest muscle in the body but dont belive it



my wife does.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2007)

I once performed cunnilingus for numerous hours.........


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 6, 2007)

wow that was a easy 1 lol


----------



## magicdude22 (Aug 6, 2007)

i once parked my car in a huge neighborhood that all looked the same and walked to a fair. it got dark we went to leave couldnt find the car after 4 hours of lookin and then slept on some guys front lawn till morning. we were only 50 feet from the car


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Aug 6, 2007)

*^^^ Was she a bad mammajamma?^^^*


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 6, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> I once bit my tongue in half because of a soccer ball. blood everywhere. it healed in 3 days. did you know the tongue is the fastest healing part of your body? they can't really put stitches in them either. well not mine anyway.


So does it heal like a lizards tail...I once wondered...


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 6, 2007)

I was once stung by a scorpion.


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 6, 2007)

I also rolled some bud in nyquil and let it dry. sold it as some sticky dank shit. needless to say they said it was the best bud they ever had. i smoked some of it and felt like i was upside down. the next day everyone had a cramp in their neck. probably not good to smoke shit with chemicals that i cant even pronounce.


----------



## pandabear (Aug 6, 2007)

magicdude22 said:


> i once parked my car in a huge neighborhood that all looked the same and walked to a fair. it got dark we went to leave couldnt find the car after 4 hours of lookin and then slept on some guys front lawn till morning. we were only 50 feet from the car


ha!


----------



## UnEmploymentDude (Aug 6, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> I also rolled some bud in nyquil and let it dry. sold it as some sticky dank shit. needless to say they said it was the best bud they ever had. i smoked some of it and felt like i was upside down. the next day everyone had a cramp in their neck. probably not good to smoke shit with chemicals that i cant even pronounce.


OH! THANKS FOR SHARING! Now I'm gonna try that!


----------



## Sabud (Aug 7, 2007)

i once recommended u dont


----------



## massmurda420 (Aug 7, 2007)

fdd I once gave a homeless man a double cheese burger and a large fries because he was trying to wash our windshield


----------



## pandabear (Aug 7, 2007)

I once huffed glade and then right after that knocked myself out by breathing real fast and sqeezing my neck right on my jugular viens.


needless to say when I woke up I felt sooooooo shity


----------



## pandabear (Aug 7, 2007)

I once knocked my buddy out doing that trick and as soon as he went out we turned off all the lights pitch black and hid there queitly, 

as soon as my buddy came to he jumped up real fast and ran top speed into the wall lol soooooo funny


----------



## pandabear (Aug 7, 2007)

i once went to my buddies house with my other buddy who had just finally got his own car, well he wasnt used to being a driver even thought he was like over 21,

anyway we got sooo sooo drunk at my buddies house and then had to go home. so Im sitting there with my idiot friend driving his new car and he is driving like sooo scary on the highway cuz of his great inexpiriance, several times I wanted to tell him to pull over so I could drive but was afraid what would happen if he tried to change lanes on the highway, so we get close to the apartment finally off the highway so I feel much better about not going like 65MPH any more when this dipshit almost hits the curb on the right side of the road then over corrects and barrels into the oncoming lane and smashes into the curb in the left side. 

needless to say we ended up walkin the rest of the way


----------



## pandabear (Aug 7, 2007)

sorry but i keep reminding myself of more

I once was at a red light perfectly sober comming home from work at 9pm when a drunk driver smashes into the back of my car.

we got out of our cars and this guy was stankin like some drinks, so I said you been drinkin huh?

well then a lady pulled up and asked if we wanted her to call the police, he looked at me and I looked at her and was like no thanks.

then I looked at him and said, "well i dont want to call the cops but i need to be compensated for my damage" 

my jeep had 1 crack about 4 inches long right near the license plate. his car was real bad smashed up but it still ran.

anyway long story short we drove to the atm machine and he gave me $300 and I sent him on his way to go crash into somone else.


Wait What?


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 7, 2007)

props 4 not beatin his ass. i wouldnt call 5'0 either dou


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 7, 2007)

I once hit rock bottom and lost everything in my life and had nothing to live for. I prayed that if there was some type of higher power that they would help me rise above the despair i felt. And in the long run someone must have heard my prayers.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 7, 2007)

I once had a fish named Mickey until my brother poured Pepsi in his bowl. 
I also once had a guinea pig named Jack, until my brother drove over it on his bike. 
I once had a brother, until I kicked his ass.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Aug 7, 2007)

I once (about an hour ago) accidentally weed whacked a frog. The 'lil bastard is still flopping around in the yard.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 7, 2007)

eewww, lol. I drove over one today in my drive way, splat all over lol.


----------



## pandabear (Aug 8, 2007)

I once shot a cute squirrel in the ass with my bb gun from my bedroom window.

I went outside to recover the body, and then invited my buddy over. I felt bad after killing him but anyway we took his body and I stuck an arrow in the dirt and then propped the poor little guy on it like on the stake. then me and buddy took turns shooting him with my bow and arrows. 

He had like 4 or 5 arrows sticking out of his little head by the time we were threw with him. 

then we buried him


----------



## pandabear (Aug 8, 2007)

i once found a cute little bunny rabbit stuck in my chain link fence like he had tried to jump threw one of the links but his butt would not fit so he was stuck there.

when I found him he was already dead, his butt had been chewed off buy my dog I think......

anyway I felt bad for the dead bunny and buried him in the woods.

the next day I saw my dog running around the yard flipping around a dead bunny carcass that was covered in dirt.



I guess the old pootch had it in for that little bunny.


----------



## pandabear (Aug 8, 2007)

I once had 2 cute little song birds, they were in love and played and sang together everyday. I kept saying to myself when I would come home from work, 

"shit!! I forgot to buy them some more bird food"

it went like this for a few more days till one day I saw the gurl bird, she was flat on her back in the cage and she wasnt moving. I didnt have time to do anything cuz I was late for work. when I got back home the boy bird had died too. I felt real bad and buried the cage and the birds in a shallow grave.

poor little birds.


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 8, 2007)

i once ran over rabit with a lawn mower. it just cut the top of its skull off, he was still alive thou, this shit broke my heart but i jus ran em over agine to put him out of it


----------



## pandabear (Aug 8, 2007)

cincismoker said:


> i once ran over rabit with a lawn mower. it just cut the top of its skull off, he was still alive thou, this shit broke my heart but i jus ran em over agine to put him out of it


 
youch!! man what the hell was that rabbit doing near a lawn mower!! you would think he would have nuff sense to run!! poor little bunny wabbit, i bet he popped his little head outa his hole or somthing and thats how it happend 


anyway that must have been really gross when you ran him over the second time!!!


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 8, 2007)

theres a whole colony of them that live under a tree in my yard an they dont spook like other rabit ive actually pick you up b4. but he ran out infront of my riden mower an i culdnt stop i heard it hit him it was sick. but after a checked him out i jus circled a round an did it an didnt look back lol


----------



## pandabear (Aug 8, 2007)

man i dont have time to type this out but here goes,

I once had a cat who had a litter of kittens. My buddy had come to visit and this guys is like a huge dude, with big floppy feet I always call him clown shoes

anyway clown shoes comes stomping into my room and steps dead full force on one of the little kittens!!!!

the kitten wreched in agony and broke its back and went unconcious but was still breathing very labored. We didt know what to do so I took the kitten outside and put it in the woods. 


then we went to get some pizza with like 3 other people.

so sitting there at the pizza place we all had our minds on the poor little kittin.

we knew he was still alive and had to be put out of his misery.

one guy said, "someone must go and stab him in the heart with a knife!!"

I was like "what" I ain't stabbin him in the heart!!"

then eveyone had like all different ideas like one was to drown him but I thought that would be cruel. 

My idea was to put him in a garbage bag and tie the top of the bag to the exhaust of my car and kill him with carbon monixide poisoning.

anyway no one could agree so we did nothing


well everyone had left an it was just me and my gurl getting ready to sleep but I couldnt sleep thinking what I let happen to that poor kitty.

I went outside hoping he would be dead by now.

he wasnt, we was alive still but there were all these huge flies all over him,

it was sooo sick so I brought him inside and laid him down in my closet.

well my sister caught wind of the incident the next day and was like "what!!!" where is it ill take him to the vet ASAP so I let her go get him from my house.

when she found the kitten it was still alive but it had like hundreds of maggots all crawling in and out of its nose and mouth. it was the most horrible thing soooo sooooo messed up and it was all my fault. 

the vet just looked at that poor little guy and euthanised it immidiatly


----------



## pandabear (Aug 8, 2007)

cincismoker said:


> theres a whole colony of them that live under a tree in my yard an they dont spook like other rabit ive actually pick you up b4. but he ran out infront of my riden mower an i culdnt stop i heard it hit him it was sick. but after a checked him out i jus circled a round an did it an didnt look back lol


 
good soildier just do your dirty business and dont look back


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 8, 2007)

awww man poor kitty. dont blame urself it was clown shoes!! but u should of just broke its neck immitly would u want to left to rot? an feel maggets crawlin in u


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 8, 2007)

Panda its funny how u posted that story about that kitten. Before u posted it i was thinking about posting my story about a kitten. One night i was driving home on an old country road and a small kitten about the size of my hand jumped right under my front tire. It made a horrible crunching sound. I drove a couple minutes and couldnt stand thinking what happened. I turned around and went back. He was in the middle of the road dragging himself along the blacktop with his two front paws. from his back to his back paws was smashed flat and dragging lifelessly across the road. I couldnt stand thinking of him laying suffering,so i ran him over again to finish him off. Im no pussy but i felt really bad. It seems liike i could do something bad to someone who pisses me off but i have a soft spot in my heart for animals.


----------



## pandabear (Aug 8, 2007)

lolol sorry I know its not funny but damn lol you ran him over again to finish him off looooooooool

good thing you hit him on your first try it would look very weird if a cop pulled up while you are doing uturns and k-turns trying to finish off a poor little cat that was furuously trying to drag itself outa there


no i swear officer I was trying to help the little kitty


----------



## 000420 (Aug 8, 2007)

Damn, the stories of those poor kittens almost made me cry........hard core , i can't stop thinking about the poor little things.


----------



## pandabear (Aug 8, 2007)

sorry man, better for thier stories to come out than them be covered up forever


i didnt do it


----------



## pandabear (Aug 8, 2007)

what about the bunnies birds and squirrel dont you car about them


----------



## pandabear (Aug 8, 2007)

I once caught one of those huge fuzzy bumble bees in a small tupperware container when I was a little kid. He was alive and well in there. I took him to my front yard and buried him and the container he was in 2 feet into the ground and left him there.


4 years later........



4 years later when I was an older little boy, I somehow remebered about the bee and that I had buried alive 4 years prior.

I got the shovel and went to the spot where I had buried him 4 years before.

I found the tupperware container and slowly opened it up, and damned if im crazy the fucker flew right out!!!


Just kidding the thing was dead as a doornail  I was hoping that it would just be a little bumble bee skelleton but it was just a real slimy bee body


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 8, 2007)

i also have a messed up cat story. i once was helping a friend move an was sitin on the front pourch smokin a cigurete when i heard a loud ass boom an a scream from the house, so i ran inside an i seen a gruwsume scen of blood every were an buddy getting his face beat in my the chick who owened the house. well it turned out that they were moving a couch out an my buddie droped this sofa clean on her cats head. man im glad i didnt have to see that. but i figured out what happend an said fuck this im out an rolled right out the front door like nothin happend


----------



## pandabear (Aug 8, 2007)

cincismoker said:


> i also have a messed up cat story. i once was helping a friend move an was sitin on the front pourch smokin a cigurete when i heard a loud ass boom an a scream from the house, so i ran inside an i seen a gruwsume scen of blood every were an buddy getting his face beat in my the chick who owened the house. well it turned out that they were moving a couch out an my buddie droped this sofa clean on her cats head. man im glad i didnt have to see that. but i figured out what happend an said fuck this im out an rolled right out the front door like nothin happend


 
HOLY SHIT!!that is some bad luck for that cat. i guess the little bugger should have known better


9 lives, yea right im sure so many cats get killed in all sorts of nasty ways all the time hmmmm maybe thats why they say nine lives cuz cats are so prone to injury and death that they must get away from it by luck every now and then and hence the term these fuckers have nine lives but really it just means they are always amost getin killed!!!!

Wait what?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 9, 2007)

I once wanted to change the subject of a thread as a cat lover, 
and cannot bear too many of these stories...
That being said, I once got caught with THC in my system when returning
to Iraq in mid deployment, was stripped of all of my rank and reputation, 
but was lucky not to get kicked out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 9, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> I once wanted to change the subject of a thread as a cat lover,
> and cannot bear too many of these stories...
> That being said, I once got caught with THC in my system when returning
> to Iraq in mid deployment, was stripped of all of my rank and reputation,
> but was lucky not to get kicked out.




i once felt that was harsh.  still do. simply for smoking pot? bastards.


----------



## HumboldtGreenz (Aug 10, 2007)

I once was a collegiate scholar athlete (football) that held a job and did massive amounts of community service and other miscellaneous volunteer work....all while being a stoner.

I also once tooted my own horn...w00t.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Aug 10, 2007)

*I once replied for the 3rd time to a 24 page thread.*


----------



## pandabear (Aug 10, 2007)

I once called in sick to work on a thursday and smoked out all day, now its friday and im at work with a smile on me face


----------



## pandabear (Aug 10, 2007)

I once went trick or treating with my buddies as a basball player. all i had was a bat as my costume, one of my buddies stole a small pumpkin from a house portch that didnt answer the door. I stood in the middle of the street with my basball bat and my buddy set up so he could pitch it to me so I could get a home run with the pumpkin just as he was about to throw the pumpkin and as I was preparing to swing, a cop car pulled up right behind me

anyway they were pretty cool considering the popped the trunk and told us to throw our bats and stuff in there, thier trunk was choc full of all type of shit they had confiscated


----------



## pandabear (Aug 10, 2007)

I once heard that Chuck Norris is 1/8th Cherokee. This has nothing to do with ancestry, the man ate a fucking Indian.


----------



## kochab (Aug 14, 2007)

Plato Is Boring said:


> Well I know this is the "I once..." thread, but the funniest thing I know of doesn't involve me, so I'll just tell it instead. When I was in the eighth or ninth grade my next door neighbor was a pretty hot chick in the same grade as me. Anyways, she started going out this guy and they were fooling around, and apparently he'd never seen a twat (they were both virgins by the way), or felt one. So, he sticks his hand in her pants to round thirdbase for the first time, but misteps and heads toward the dugout; he finger-fucked my neighbor in the ass for like ten minutes thinking all along it's her vag. Somewhere around the eight minute mark she began crying because she had never had anything inserted there, but the crying didn't faze him; he kept at it. So she finally told him what he was doing and he was completely mortified and ran home. That kid was ridiculed for months at school.


at first i was gonna write a reply saying congrats to the guy for even getting the opportunity, but then i realized that you said ninth grade not nine years old.......
 wow that poor sob lost his first chance to bust a cherry. and his too at that matter........I wonder how his second sexual experince was, id bet it was scarier than fuck for him. OR he was really gay and just wanted the dook hole.

funny regardles


----------



## kochab (Aug 14, 2007)

RASCALONE said:


> i once gave a buddy of a buddy some sherm and told him it was herb,he was a young buck as was i at the time ,and he smoked that puppy 2 the neck! needless to say what happened next.(hospital),HA,HA,them good ol days!!!!!


I would have hung you by your neck at your moms house and gut you so that the first thing she sees when leaving her house would be your entrails trailing the ground.

That is some fucked up, low life shit, to do to anyone much less a "BUDDY". with friends like you giving out laced shit who needs enemies?
my #1 reason for personal stash grow
Ive had a Fucktard like you sell me a joint with pcp on it.
for 3 months i couldent smoke a single bud without going off into one of those trips. (made me feel like this. quick. ->)I quit smoking for a year and a half cold turkey cause of that crap. 

so this one time-
when me and a friend found the guy 4 months later, we "kindly" restrained him and I tattooed racial slurs all upon his face. I hope he promptly gets his ass kicked every time he goes around people, as he most certainly will seeing that he lives in atlanta, one of the most racially diverse major cites in the southern us.
revenge is a mother, especially when served by a tattooist.


----------



## pandabear (Aug 14, 2007)

mmmmmmmm pcp

sounds fun


----------



## magicdude22 (Aug 15, 2007)

i once had to help bury my sisters guinne pig. i took it out of its cage after comin home from school and it had been dead since mid morning. my sister got a shoe box im like that looks really small i dont think that will fit. shes like its all i got. needless to say rigamortis had set it quite a bit. so i wa tryin to fit it in the shoebox and its head snapped off because it had been so weak when it died. i dont think my sister has forgiven me yet. i felt bad though


----------



## SmokerE (Aug 15, 2007)

I once used cfl's.


----------



## kanekanekane (Aug 15, 2007)

I once used sap i had collected from poison oak to fight two sixth graders, i was only a fourth grader, and they would not stop picking on me. so after we learned in class about how rubber is collected an idea poped into my head, it took weeks to collect a few tsp of sap i then mixed it with water then added to a spray bottle, then during lunch i sneaked into there class room and opened there desk and lightly sprayed some of there stuff. i remember one of them had a beany baby lol. they beat me up pretty bad that day probably cus i didn't run but i also didn't say a word. after that day i never saw them _*again*_nor did i ever get into trouble.


----------



## SmokerE (Aug 15, 2007)

kanekanekane said:


> I once used sap i had collected from poison oak to fight two sixth graders, i was only a fourth grader, and they would not stop picking on me. so after we learned in class about how rubber is collected an idea poped into my head, it took weeks to collect a few tsp of sap i then mixed it with water then added to a spray bottle, then during lunch i sneaked into there class room and opened there desk and lightly sprayed some of there stuff. i remember one of them had a beany baby lol. they beat me up pretty bad that day probably cus i didn't run but i also didn't say a word. after that day i never saw them _*again*_nor did i ever get into trouble.


 
That is hardcore.


----------



## pandabear (Aug 15, 2007)

exactly thats why I always treat people well, never be rude in the drive thru as you know they have the power to feed you anything the please without your knowledge


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2007)

I once was with someone who talked shit in the drive thru. i waited until i got home to eat.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 15, 2007)

I once did something nasty to a customer's food when I worked in a drive-thru, (they were very rude), lol.
Always be nice to the people serving your food in restaurants. You just never know. I worked in the foodservice industry for years and have seen all kinds of crazy shit. I heard about this guy jerking off into chinese food and infecting the customers with herpes (not the cold sore kind either) eeewww, there was a huge lawsuit.
Never send anything back once it is served to you, that is when it happens the most. You are pissing of the cooks in the back and they don't give a shit about you.


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 15, 2007)

wat did you do?


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 15, 2007)

lol, I squeezed tuna juice all over the fries. lol


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 15, 2007)

wat if the liked tuna then u did them a favor lol


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't hink they would have liked this as the juice was sitting in the bottom of the can for the whole day, warm, eeewwwww.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Aug 15, 2007)

I'd like to start mine with I once but to describe the situation first would work better.

When I was younger, we moved into a new house, it was on a new development. I think I was probably about 10 at the time. Me and my buddy used to like to go out and adventure round the building site.

One day we stumbled across a car and the car window was slighty open, we decided it would be fun if we loaded the car up with sand water and a bit of cement. We must have been going for a good hour and had covered the carpet and a bit of the seat, when all of a sudden we heard oi you little fuckers and we got chased for a few miles.

On reflection in my later age, this was a pretty shitty thing to do and not something i look back and laugh about.


----------



## RichardDawson (Oct 24, 2007)

Once I had a drink in a bar in FLA with O.J. Simpson, a couple of months better the murders, seemed like a frail old man he had problems walking down steps. But funny guy and when the bar tender ask me for my ID the Juice said leave the guy alone and I got to stay, I was only 17 at the time.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 24, 2007)

RichardDawson said:


> Once I had a drink in a bar in FLA with O.J. Simpson, a couple of months better the murders, seemed like a frail old man he had problems walking down steps. But funny guy and when the bar tender ask me for my ID the Juice said leave the guy alone and I got to stay, I was only 17 at the time.


did he kill you?


----------



## RichardDawson (Oct 24, 2007)

no he was pretty cool he let me drink underaged


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 24, 2007)

i once forgot about this thread. good thing someone else found it.


----------



## RichardDawson (Oct 24, 2007)

Once I was with my friends in our studio and we were smoking and someone got the idea to full the room with the dust spray for your computer. so we started spraying all the cans in the box and, that shit smells like oranges, I started to fish out and was on the ground laughing hysterically. I laughed so hard and so quickly that all i was doing was sucking in air and and exhale. I thought i was gonna die laughing and everybody else was just laughing at me and spraying me. I had to crawl to the door to open it up for fresh air, It was totally hilarious and to this day when I'm smoking if I start to laugh and then someone esle starts laughing i can't stop and have a mini episode.


----------



## Zekedogg (Oct 24, 2007)

I once shit my pants at age 24 err actually more than once I did


----------



## dankie (Oct 24, 2007)

I once sold 20 hits of E at one of the Shiva parties in LA. Before I sold out I popped 3 and soon lost all my clothes, money and was thrown out in the streets in a bad part of LA naked.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 24, 2007)

I once told a really fat girl in school to put Gold Bond cream on her heat rash she had on her legs and arms, lol. I heard her screaming from the bathroom, lol funny shit, but karma is a bitch too. I got mine back when she pulled my gym shorts down in gym class the next day in front of the whole class. I stilll laughed though cause her rash and the Gold Bond cream was way worse than that, her skin burned for days, lol.


----------



## bongspit (Oct 24, 2007)

I shot a man in Reno just to watch him die......


----------



## cincismoker (Oct 24, 2007)

i once posted in this thread like a year ago


----------



## joemomma (Oct 24, 2007)

I once held my mother in law's hand when she died of cancer.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 24, 2007)

I once got a blow job at my old job.


----------



## sheskunk (Oct 24, 2007)

i once felt the need to take on a second persona.


----------



## canabiscorpse (Oct 25, 2007)

i once woke up in a tree 2 floors up with my BMX and no recollection of how i got there


----------



## mondaypurple (Oct 25, 2007)

I once smoked a bowl of seeds...I was 11.


----------



## GIJoe8383 (Oct 25, 2007)

i once smoked a joint w/ Bill Clinton and monica lewinsky......although Monica was on her knees for the majority of the time..yiii haa


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 25, 2007)

I once thought about never smoking weed again, then I hit myself and said "As if", lol.


----------



## Kant (Oct 25, 2007)

i once made a helmet earn every penny while snowboarding. i was tree-skiing and some bitch and her kids decided to take a break in the middle of the very narrow path. ran my ass off the trial vaulted off a log and hit a tree. I dented the crap out that helmet. Funnything is that was the first day i wore that helmet. I never though i did dangerous enough boarding to merit a helmet....let just say i've never gone without a helmet since.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 25, 2007)

i once caught hilary clinton peeing in a mens urinal.


----------



## bongspit (Oct 25, 2007)

I once trained my border collie to sniff out weed so I could steal my son's stash.....


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 25, 2007)

bongspit said:


> I once trained my border collie to sniff out weed so I could steal my son's stash.....


haha i thought i about teaching my dog to do that. he just farts and plops down on the ground.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Oct 25, 2007)

bongspit said:


> I once trained my border collie to sniff out weed so I could steal my son's stash.....


I once though this man bongspit was a genius


----------



## bongspit (Oct 26, 2007)

nowstopwhining said:


> I once though this man bongspit was a genius


my border collie is the genius....


----------



## kochab (Oct 26, 2007)

i once had a friend who trained his lab to get us beer out of the fridge upon request. (not command, but request. (thats right boys and girls you had to use manners to get a beer from the dog. but i suppose thats what inevitably taught me to appreciate the small things). He would pull the rope tied to the door of the fridge and then get out the beer & bring it back to you sideways in his mouth. he could even distinguish between Budweiser cans and any other type of can. then again he didn't know anything else as BEER. lol
i once read through 18 pages of stuff before i decided to hit <last> and post


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Oct 26, 2007)

I once lived in a house, the backyard of the house would turn to one huge pond when it rained.
SOOO, me and my buddy went and bought 150 goldfish and let them loos in the giant pond.
Then we started throwing firecrackers in the water.
It was pretty fun.
I was 13.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Oct 26, 2007)

bongspit said:


> I once trained my border collie to sniff out weed so I could steal my son's stash.....


That's a great idea! I'm going to teach my dog to do that.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Oct 26, 2007)

I once smoked weed with a retired Sheriff. He was my grandpa's best friend and he told me when we were smoking that he use to take kid's weed he pulled over and let them go.


----------



## GIJoe8383 (Oct 26, 2007)

i once had sex with pamela anderson......... ............................


----------



## waiting2inhale (Oct 26, 2007)

i once never had sex


----------



## iblazethatkush (Oct 26, 2007)

waiting2inhale said:


> i once never had sex


Hey that's my Avatar!!!Damn it now i have to change it again!


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 26, 2007)

i once worked all night in the rain and then came home and posted about it in a thread on rollitup.


----------



## LoganSmith (Oct 26, 2007)

I Once Broke My Dick....


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 26, 2007)

LoganSmith said:


> I Once Broke My Dick....



i've done that. hurt. had a lump on it for 2 months. folded it right in half.


----------



## Kant (Oct 26, 2007)

i once took an ibuprofen


----------



## kochab (Oct 26, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> folded it right in half.


i once.....
same here. went to jump on my old lady @ the time for a bit of intimate play and she moved. SMACK!! my genitals shafted straiget into the mattress and GANK it bent in half. I didnt get no lump but it hurt every time i got wood for a month.
true painfull story.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 26, 2007)

i once thought i was the only one to ever break my dick.


----------



## LoganSmith (Oct 27, 2007)

Ya, no joke.
I was drunk off my ass and when I woke up the next day it was 3 x the size and black. I pissed blood for 3 days. I still got my rocks off, it hurt like a bitch but you now...


----------



## kochab (Oct 27, 2007)

LoganSmith said:


> Ya, no joke.
> I was drunk off my ass and when I woke up the next day it was 3 x the size and black. I pissed blood for 3 days. I still got my rocks off, it hurt like a bitch but you now...



that didnt make much sense......
i once....
thought a thread was pretty interesting till it lasted till 3:30am where i lived and turned into a thread about some big sausage breaking party.


----------



## LoganSmith (Oct 27, 2007)

Ya, I once... and some fucked up shit that you did or something that happened to you. I don't about you but that is fucked up shit...
So what didn't make sence????

The fact that I was drunk or the fact that she missed and broke my dick


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Oct 27, 2007)

I once cheated.


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Oct 27, 2007)

I once swore.


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Oct 27, 2007)

I once hated.


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Oct 27, 2007)

I once enjoyed life.


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Oct 27, 2007)

I once pissed my pants.


----------



## Shotgunrab (Oct 27, 2007)

i once ate dried cherries and poured them out on a magazine and fell asleep....
i once broke up a some tree on the same magazine in the middle of the night with the lights off and in inadvertently packed a small piece of dried cherry into the bowl. i smoked that bowl for 15 mins before i realized that the sweet smoke i was inhaling was indeed a cherried cherry


----------



## bongspit (Oct 27, 2007)

I once tried to pierce my nut sack.......


----------



## kochab (Oct 27, 2007)

i once did had my penis tattooed and scrotum pierced. the next day i realized that i had gotten drunk the night before and decided to have "suck me" tattooed upon my member.....
i once had to get a cover up tattoo upon my penis because i was drunk when i initally decided to have my penis tattooed.
then i once decided i wasnt going to get that drunk again. and to this day i still havent. ( I learn my lesson the first time thank you lol)


----------



## boatrowe (Oct 27, 2007)

pandabear said:


> I once heard that Chuck Norris is 1/8th Cherokee. This has nothing to do with ancestry, the man ate a fucking Indian.


I wouldnt doubt it for a second that guy is a fucking animal


----------



## boatrowe (Oct 27, 2007)

kochab said:


> i once did had my penis tattooed and scrotum pierced. the next day i realized that i had gotten drunk the night before and decided to have "suck me" tattooed upon my member.....
> i once had to get a cover up tattoo upon my penis because i was drunk when i initally decided to have my penis tattooed.
> then i once decided i wasnt going to get that drunk again. and to this day i still havent. ( I learn my lesson the first time thank you lol)


I once laughed at you


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 27, 2007)

I once road my bike into a big hole in a field (I was like 10), and slide VERY quickly up the crossbar into the handlebars, for sure thinking I was never gonna ever be able to have kids! I was wrong, but at the time I didn't really think about much elzse than is there anything in the world that hurts more than that?


----------



## bongspit (Oct 27, 2007)

I was once masturbating in 7th grade while the class was watching a movie and I did not have any place to wipe my hand and to run to the restroom to wipe my hands off...from that point on, my friends called me "GOO"


----------



## Kant (Oct 27, 2007)

i once got booed of stage by bob saget. he told me that unless i was willing to suck cock for my "drug" it wasn't an addiction.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2007)

i once got shunned for wanting cocaine.


----------



## Kant (Oct 27, 2007)

i once hung out with a garden gnome.


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 27, 2007)

Kant said:


> i once got booed of stage by bob saget. he told me that unless i was willing to suck cock for my "drug" it wasn't an addiction.


wtf friend?


----------



## ScarletteSky (Oct 27, 2007)

I once smoked some weed laced with meth (it was totally unknownst to me) and I almost died.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 28, 2007)

I once went to an important executive management meeting - but decided that a little pick me up was in order - took a cigarette, and drawed up some blow into it and smoked it. Well, went into the meeting, sat sdown with my cup of coffee promptly started having heart palpitations, excused myself for not feeling well, and went and passed out on a park bench....hey man, how many brains cells did it require to caluculate that fuck up eh?!


----------



## GIJoe8383 (Oct 28, 2007)

i once picked up a bag of some good lookin but bad tastin nugs.. i think they are a bit pre mature, the taste is tough. buds look a lil pre mature


----------



## kochab (Oct 28, 2007)

i once sold an ounce and a half of some quick dried sensimilla/nugget to a friend for $180 because i know how much he needs the profit return from the pot. He is paying for his moms kemo sessions. when he came over he told me that he wanted an ounce and a half of bud, He needed some kine to sell because all there is around here is commercial schwag for $110 an ounce (why is came out of retirement from growing when i moved here from atlanta ga). I knew he was selling it for his mom so i cut him the stuff out and told him it was $180. he almost shit his pants, and while paying me i didnt think he would get his wallet out without tearing off his back pocket.
i didnt tell him why i did it and he wasnt about to ask questions.
bag seed with heavy crystals goes for $50 an eighth of an ounce or $15 a gram here. this was hash plant.....
im glad i could help. yeah im high and im happy. growing to do nice things for ppl feels nice


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Oct 30, 2007)

I once went on holiday to Turkey with my brother. We stayed in an all inclusive 5 star hotel, was pretty kewl but there were loads of big fookin russian soldiers there on hols with thier wives. One night I got a couple of bottles of wine from the bar and proceeded to get pissed outside my brother left for our room and told me he would put a card in the door latch so it wouldn't lock.

Couple of hours later I woke up on the sunbed about 4:30 or so in the morning, place is deserted. I am very pissed I take the elevator shove the door hard and walk into the room then the bathroom and start to have a piss.

I look around and think hmm things don't look right, hmmm that doesn't look like my tootbrush and did like a retake, wrong room, wrong bathroom. Had I not been already pissing I would have pissed myself. All I could think of was some Russian fucking soldier waiting for me outside with a fucking bat.

I remember thinking should I try and stealth it out but in the end I ran like fuck - I was on the 4th floor not the fifth...

Sometimes I can be a tosser, my brother found it very funny ....


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 30, 2007)

once some guy shoved me up against my car and called me a fuckface. i beat him for 5 minutes straight. later when the guy was washing the blood off himself in the gas station bathroom my friend who had heard about the fight confronted him. he ran at my friend and tried to choke him. my friend gave him a 3 pack and knocked him down into the corner of the bathroom. later the man was heard saying "i got fucked up twice tonight, it is just not my night." yoda would say liquor should you lay off because out fuck the knocked got you young jedi.


----------



## Kant (Oct 31, 2007)

i once tried to take on fdd's throng of fanatics with my swarm of bats. 000420's cult members joined fdd's mob and i lost


----------



## suicidesamurai (Dec 1, 2007)

ScarletteSky said:


> I once smoked some weed laced with meth (it was totally unknownst to me) and I almost died.


I once took a few hits of meth from a gaggler and by the end of the night almost my whole goatee had been plucked out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 1, 2007)

i once bought my friends a really nice bong. they broke it within a week.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 1, 2007)

I once....dismantled an entire farm tractor because I could figure out why it wouldn't start....but forgot to check to make sure there wasn't sufficient fuel....wait....why am I admitting this....


----------



## AmythePothead (Dec 1, 2007)

i once gave birth in my living room, in a pool of water. I watched my baby float around in the water before i brought him to my chest and watched him breathe the very first breath of his life. 

also, i once spent 45 min on a floor in a closet with a magnifying glass and penlight trying to figure out if my mj plant was growing balls.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 1, 2007)

holy....how cool is that!....amazing....I totally remember the minute of holding my first child.....with her first breaths.....an very rewarding experience....and it only has got better as they grow up..........and then on the floor with a magnifying glass....ROTFLMAO! that's funny! 


AmythePothead said:


> i once gave birth in my living room, in a pool of water. I watched my baby float around in the water before i brought him to my chest and watched him breathe the very first breath of his life.
> 
> also, i once spent 45 min on a floor in a closet with a magnifying glass and penlight trying to figure out if my marijuana plant was growing balls.


----------



## bongspit (Dec 1, 2007)

I once set up a grow for a friend in his basement, ordered all the seeds, equipment and everything. He had 6 of the most beautiful god bud you have ever seen. He wanted to pay me for my work, but I told him to pay me in weed when the grow was done. He called me and wanted me to set up his next grow and I asked him about my share of his first grow, he said he sold it all. Now he is mad at me because I will not come to his house...


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 1, 2007)

hahahahahaha....thats a good one...thanks for posting that.....WTF....that comes to mind eh?! 


bongspit said:


> I once set up a grow for a friend in his basement, ordered all the seeds, equipment and everything. He had 6 of the most beautiful god bud you have ever seen. He wanted to pay me for my work, but I told him to pay me in weed when the grow was done. He called me and wanted me to set up his next grow and I asked him about my share of his first grow, he said he sold it all. Now he is mad at me because I will not come to his house...


----------



## bongspit (Dec 1, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahahahaha....thats a good one...thanks for posting that.....WTF....that comes to mind eh?!


oh yeah...I told him the most important thing is...do not tell anyone what you are doing... what a dumbass


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 1, 2007)

yup....totally...cardinal rule #1 tell no one....I find myself as a island in a sea of non-skokers....it is really wholly frustrating cuz I won't jeporadize my career for some unreliable sourse....hence...gro ur own....I'm happy...!


----------



## bongspit (Dec 1, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> yup....totally...cardinal rule #1 tell no one....I find myself as a island in a sea of non-skokers....it is really wholly frustrating cuz I won't jeporadize my career for some unreliable sourse....hence...gro ur own....I'm happy...!


I guess that's why we come here...you neeed to share it with someone...


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 1, 2007)

totally.....its fun...its social...its educational....and oh...did I say...its fun!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 1, 2007)

i once told EVERYONE i knew about my grow, and people i didn't know as well. all went well.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 1, 2007)

of course you did.....and you also just said you were gonna go build an ark...so are we REALLY supposed to believe you? ahahahahahahahahahaa


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 1, 2007)

i once took my wife to buy new tires a few days ago. we paid out $1300 for tires for her truck and mine. we paid in twenties. the guy kinda smiled. i said "i have money trees. i just do a little snippy snip here and a snippy snip there. next thing you know i got a handful of twenties." his grin got bigger. he knocked over $100 off our price.


----------



## jomal206 (Dec 1, 2007)

I once puked a mass load of green looking oatmeal stuff after taking this pill with a friend of mine....we proceeded to pass in and out of consciousness on his couch all night until we eventually awoke to morning 0.o

I wish I could remember what he called that ish LOL


----------



## bongspit (Dec 1, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i once told EVERYONE i knew about my grow, and people i didn't know as well. all went well.


you are so full of shit...you are no longer fdd2blk you are now "mr money tree"....


----------



## Harkin (Dec 1, 2007)

I once had a dream that I was swimming.... then a snake entered the water and went inside my swimming trunks...and bit my willy and held on for dear life..so I grabbed the bastard and started squeezing the bejeeses out of it to kill it and save my willy...the scumbag wouldn't let go so I squeezed it harder fearing I was about to loose my prized possession....then I woke up sweating and confused while squeezing something in my hand...for awhile I thought it was the snake so I kept squeezing the crap out of it....slowly waking up I started feeling a bit of pain...it was because I was squeezing the shyte of my willy and had been the whole time....stupid dreams


----------



## Kant (Dec 1, 2007)

i want money trees. they sound tasty.


----------



## stompin76 (Dec 2, 2007)

I once thought I missed my ex-husband. 

So I backed up and ran over him again. LOL (Joke)

On a real note.... I once was taken to the emergency room because I had a condom caught in my throat.

Oh the good ole' days at WVU. LOL


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2007)

stompin76 said:


> I once thought I missed my ex-husband.
> 
> So I backed up and ran over him again. LOL (Joke)
> 
> ...



hahahahah,


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 2, 2007)

stompin76 said:


> I once thought I missed my ex-husband.
> 
> So I backed up and ran over him again. LOL (Joke)
> 
> ...


 damn that would be interesting. wvu huh, must have been some excessive stuff going on lol. oh yeah go eer's, too bad they lost to pitt.


----------



## closet.cult (Dec 2, 2007)

stompin76 said:


> I once was taken to the emergency room because I had a condom caught in my throat.
> 
> Oh the good ole' days at WVU. LOL


i once had a girl almost choke to death on my condom...is that you muffy?!

up to your old tricks again, huh?!?


----------



## harrybud89 (Dec 2, 2007)

i once tried online dating. when she finally sent me a picture of herself, i dumped her beastly ass.

i once screamed so loud that i shit my pants.

i once jerked off into somebody's shampoo because i didnt care for them. 

i once jumped off a bridge while high as fuck. being so high, i forgot that there was a rock at the bottom. 3 months and 14 stitches later, the golf ball sized hole in my leg finally closed up.

i once did 20 shots and had about 6 mixed drinks, then passed out and woke up throwing up all over myself and my friends bed.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 2, 2007)

i once told some of my ex young punk ass neighbors they didn't know how to party(they always told me they had done more drugs in 3 years than i did my whole life, yeah right!!) and i chugged an almost full fifth of vodka in the time it took my woman to take a 15 minute trip to 7-11.<<< long sentence haha. when my woman got back i was falling over things and couldnt talk(picture ozzie osbourne). she couldn't understand what happened in such a short time. those little bitches gave me some respect and said whoaaa dude he got drunk as fast as we got high on herb. i felt pretty useless the next day hehe. wont be doing that again anytime soon..oh yeah on the edit.... i probably did puke quite a bit after passing out.


----------



## gWeesE (Dec 2, 2007)

i once got caught in the act doin my girlfriend...by her 300lb DAD

not only was he a 300lb trucker...we were doin it on his couch in his apartment....being a trucker, she told me he was on the road...and indeed he was...on the road home to suprise his daughter...and he came home to find his daughter getting boofed on the couch! im lucky im alive!


----------



## kochab (Dec 2, 2007)

gWeesE said:


> i once got caught in the act doin my girlfriend...by her 300lb DAD
> 
> not only was he a 300lb trucker...we were doin it on his couch in his apartment....being a trucker, she told me he was on the road...and indeed he was...on the road home to suprise his daughter...and he came home to find his daughter getting boofed on the couch! im lucky im alive!


well. glad tht worked out for ya. lol


----------



## gWeesE (Dec 2, 2007)

lol... thks...so am i

he gave me five sec to get out of his site and i ran like a puppy with his tail btwn his legs...but in my case it wasnt my tail!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 2, 2007)

gWeesE said:


> lol... thks...so am i
> 
> he gave me five sec to get out of his site and i ran like a puppy with his tail btwn his legs...but in my case it wasnt my tail!


aaaahhhhahahaha....that sucks....I bet that ruined the moment huh?


----------



## gWeesE (Dec 3, 2007)

i once got arrested for possesion of marijuana...less than a gram!

i was really kinda lucky depending on how you look at it...i turned 18 two wks later...so no record for me...LOL...but the cops kept calling me a stoner and kept making fun of me...they even drove over pot holes on purpose to see me cringe (my hands were cuffed behind my back and the back seat of the cop car was hard plastic...i watched him hit several bumps on purpose and look into his rear view and grin! and no nothing was provoked, i didnt even say a word the whole time...they were arrogant young asshole cops that loved to be dickheads!


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Dec 3, 2007)

gWeesE said:


> my hands were cuffed behind my back and the back seat of the cop car was hard plastic


i hate those seats


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2007)

i once thought the word "pot holes" was really funny.  get it "pot" "holes"?


----------



## Kant (Dec 3, 2007)

i once called HoLE a PotHoLE


----------



## gWeesE (Dec 4, 2007)

i once bought some BIG BANG fem seeds and none of them sprouted!


----------



## Pizzzh (Dec 4, 2007)

i once was eating dinner at a resturant and the waitress forgot to take the tomatoes off my cheeseburger so i stabbed her in the eye with my fork.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 4, 2007)

I once threw away 9 healthy as shit plants about a foot high each cause I didn't have anymore room and couldn't find anyone to take them off my hands. That was last night, lol. It was very sad dumping them into the bag . But I have many more plants to deal with so that is over now and on to the next, lol.


----------



## Pizzzh (Dec 4, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> I once threw away 9 healthy as shit plants about a foot high each cause I didn't have anymore room and couldn't find anyone to take them off my hands. That was last night, lol. It was very sad dumping them into the bag . But I have many more plants to deal with so that is over now and on to the next, lol.


it must really suck being you lol


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 4, 2007)

Ya it does actually, I have a harvest ready this weekend in my hydro cabinet, 6 very large bushy mothers in soil ready to go under my 1000mh to veg out, 40 clones in cups under grow flours and 10 seeds to germ this winter, busy girl eh?



Pizzzh said:


> it must really suck being you lol


----------



## Pizzzh (Dec 4, 2007)

i'm thinking of trying an indoor grow seems much harder tho. I have only grown outdoors


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 4, 2007)

That is what my mothers and clones are for, preparing for next spring, lol 



Pizzzh said:


> i'm thinking of trying an indoor grow seems much harder tho. I have only grown outdoors


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 4, 2007)

I once ran through my local mall with nothing on but a Speedo.

Its really easy to outrun security when youve got nothing restricting your movement.


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Dec 4, 2007)

AmythePothead said:


> i once gave birth in my living room, in a pool of water. I watched my baby float around in the water before i brought him to my chest and watched him breathe the very first breath of his life.
> 
> also, i once spent 45 min on a floor in a closet with a magnifying glass and penlight trying to figure out if my marijuana plant was growing balls.


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha haaaaa Fantastic 

I love you


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 4, 2007)

I can picture it now, since we have all seen you naked, lol 



nowstopwhining said:


> I once ran through my local mall with nothing on but a Speedo.
> 
> Its really easy to outrun security when youve got nothing restricting your movement.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Dec 4, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> I can picture it now, since we have all seen you naked, lol


I got a ton of honks and hollers in the mall and out in the parking lot hahahaha. 

It was fun....we had it on video.


----------



## wax1 (Dec 4, 2007)

I once had this awesome idea to buy up a whole bunch of urls starting with i. (ex. iphone) Then I tried and checked the sites..... EVERY fucking thing with the 1st letter i is fucking taken! I challenge ANYBODY to try it. icarpet is even taken!


----------



## cloneup (Dec 4, 2007)

i smoked monkey pawl one time, does that count?


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 5, 2007)

wax1 said:


> I once had this awesome idea to buy up a whole bunch of urls starting with i. (ex. iphone) Then I tried and checked the sites..... EVERY fucking thing with the 1st letter i is fucking taken! I challenge ANYBODY to try it. icarpet is even taken!


 what about ipoop?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2007)

ifdd


.

.

.

.

.

.

.


----------



## wax1 (Dec 5, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> ifdd
> 
> 
> .
> ...


IFDD.COM is already taken. (click here for info)


----------



## wax1 (Dec 5, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> what about ipoop?


IPOOP.COM is already taken. (click here for info)


----------



## wax1 (Dec 5, 2007)

I once thought this would be easy and a great way to get rich!?!?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2007)

now that's just gay..................ifdd.com


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 5, 2007)

wax1 said:


> IPOOP.COM is already taken. (click here for info)


 i guess you are right lol.


----------



## wax1 (Dec 5, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> i guess you are right lol.


Yeah. RIU should have a contest for the first person to come up with some word that is not made up and is available as a .com and not .net or .org or something like that.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2007)

i once forgot what thread i was on. funny.


----------



## m3atwad (Dec 5, 2007)

i once spent just about 84934 and a half hours reading this thread and was completely entertained the entire time


----------



## stinkincatfish (Dec 5, 2007)

i once almost got a goat with the plan to mate it with my bulldog, mabel (???) and even brought it home to meet her before realizing i had her fixed.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 5, 2007)

I once read this same post in another thread....


----------



## bongspit (Dec 5, 2007)

I once got my dick caught in a...never mind I just wanted to get my 300th post....


----------



## inbudwetrust (Dec 5, 2007)

I once owned an island in Panama.


----------



## inbudwetrust (Dec 5, 2007)

One time I ate corn on the cob, careful to chew every kernel carefully, STill to my shock it was whole in my shit. Amazing, this needs to be researched


----------



## wax1 (Dec 5, 2007)

inbudwetrust said:


> I once owned an island in Panama.


Yeah... Me too.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 6, 2007)

there's an island IN Panama? cool trick.


----------



## wax1 (Dec 6, 2007)

I once though this thread was closed and then looked and it wasn't!


----------



## wax1 (Dec 6, 2007)

I once ate a gallon sized bowl of chili.
Not smart. Nuf said.


----------



## Lounge (Dec 6, 2007)

I once...punched my best friend as hard as I could to knock him out, so he wouldnt drive drunk. 
After that didnt work I called the cops on him. They found his fake ID, and also his weed and they gave him charges for that shit. 
As much as I tried to convice myself I did it for his safety, I still felt really bad about it.

I once tripped shrooms last friday. I was having a good time until another guy full over, and hit his head. I hallucinated in my mind, and he died infront of me. My somber friend was really scared. I could not help my friend, because I did not understand reality at that moment, from the drugs. 
Later, when the shrooms wore off, I had a heart-to-heart with my friend, about a time when I called the cops on him. We're better friends now than before.

LOUNGE; being fucked up has a way of bringing clarity when you're sober.


----------



## pandabear (Dec 6, 2007)

i once went to my nieghbors house who lives in his parents garage. Right before my hand hit the door to knock, the door flew open and all i got was a quik glimse of what looked like a penis right before i was pissed on.



long story short, if your goin to my nieghbors house, make sure he aint pissin out the door when u about to knock.


----------



## pandabear (Dec 6, 2007)

i once was sucker punched by a racist black guy at a party. hit me 4 times in the face before I even had time to stand up. after i stood up I tackled him down ontop of big glass table, when they immidiatly pulled me off him. I still owe that fucker an ass beatin.


----------



## Lounge (Dec 6, 2007)

I once...was chillin at this culdesac in this new neighborohood in the countryside. As I'm chillin, this hunter comes out of the woods, with a big hunting rifle, and tells me put my hands on my head, turn around, and get on my knees. Then he made me take everythign out of my pockets. I was really scared I was going to be shot. My lil brother was with me, and all I wanted to do was protect him. 
Eventually the hunter told us to leave, and never come back. 

I called the police, who said their was nothing they could do about it, even though I got the plate # off the guys truck. 

LOUNGE; Still Not Loving Police.


----------



## pandabear (Dec 6, 2007)

pandabear said:


> i once was sucker punched by a racist black guy at a party. hit me 4 times in the face before I even had time to stand up. after i stood up I tackled him down ontop of big glass table, when they immidiatly pulled me off him. I still owe that fucker an ass beatin.


 
this same fucker I had this engagement with was sent by a friend of mine to go pickup some coke for him, well he started running his mouth to the dealer, well one thing let to another and that fool got pistol whipped unconcious by the dealer and thrown physically out of the house. when he came to he went back to my friends house who proceeded to beat him senseless for fuckin up at his dealers home. my friend started packin after that waiting for some sort of retaliation. long story short, we never heard from him again.


----------



## pandabear (Dec 6, 2007)

Lounge said:


> I once...was chillin at this culdesac in this new neighborohood in the countryside. As I'm chillin, this hunter comes out of the woods, with a big hunting rifle, and tells me put my hands on my head, turn around, and get on my knees. Then he made me take everythign out of my pockets. I was really scared I was going to be shot. My lil brother was with me, and all I wanted to do was protect him.
> Eventually the hunter told us to leave, and never come back.
> 
> I called the police, who said their was nothing they could do about it, even though I got the plate # off the guys truck.
> ...


that is really fucked up, u should have called the FBI they would straighten those redneck cops out for ya


----------



## Erniedytn (Dec 6, 2007)

pandabear said:


> this same fucker I had this engagement with was sent by a friend of mine to go pickup some coke for him, well he started running his mouth to the dealer, well one thing let to another and that fool got pistol whipped unconcious by the dealer and thrown physically out of the house. when he came to he went back to my friends house who proceeded to beat him senseless for fuckin up at his dealers home. my friend started packin after that waiting for some sort of retaliation. long story short, we never heard from him again.


That's Karma for his ass right there


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Dec 6, 2007)

bongspit said:


> I shot a man in Reno just to watch him die......


 
...When I hear that whistle blowing, I hang my head and cry....


----------



## wax1 (Dec 6, 2007)

I once lost my virginity to a girl much older than myself. I was 15 and she was 23. It was awesome for me at the time. The whole fling lasted about a month or so.

So is that creepy or not creepy?


----------



## Pizip (Dec 6, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> i once masterbated in the Sea of Cortez (Baja California).. the water was crystal clear Blue 90+ degrees. An isolated beach.... Angel fish were swirling around me along with 3-5 other species of fish I did not recognize.. as I NUTTED in the water (KAK was underwater), the fish swarmed on the semen and consumed with ferocity.... i was utterly shocked, amazed and tickled....
> 
> iloveyou


Are you serious?


----------



## inbudwetrust (Dec 6, 2007)

I once had five touchdown catches in one game. 375 yards receiving. I once had a scholarship offer from USC taken away because I blew out my knee the second to last game of the season.


----------



## stompin76 (Dec 6, 2007)

Ethnobotanist said:


> I once gave a poor man in a third world country my hat, which was new, because his was worn and ragged, and I felt it was a good thing to do. Feeling he should give me something, he gave me his old hat. I later took it off and gave it back to him because I was afraid I would get lice.
> 
> I've never felt right about that. I wished I could at least have accepted the gift gracefully, if I couldn't in the manner in which it was given. I probably made him, if only in that moment, feel wretched and low. He probably felt looked down on by others every day of his life. And for that one moment, I was the one who reminded him of it. Worse yet, he might have thought I was being extremely generous.
> 
> ...


I am sure these experiences lay heavily upon you. However, I am envious of you for having had these experiences. These were things you were meant to learn in this lifetime. You obviously have learned them well.

One step closer to Enlightenment. 

Cassie


----------



## Lacy (Dec 6, 2007)

*Aww Lumberjack!!!!  *
*Oh gosh! thats so sad! *
*I don't even know what to say.*


lumberjack_ian said:


> i once got a girl pregnant... was going to keep the kid... but lost it 7 months into the pregnancy... genetic defects...
> 
> 
> nothing in my life has ever affected me like that did
> ...


----------



## oneyearorange (Dec 6, 2007)

I once overdosed on heroin and died for about five minutes until my girlfriend at the time rolled my dead pale blue body over and brought me back to life. 

I once quit doing heroin for good.

I once started doing heroin again after I had quit for good.

I once quit doing heroin for good again.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Dec 6, 2007)

I once shot a man while my friend laid under me for cover..after I killed him defending my team's safety a rush came over me. For a moment I felt euphoric knowing i saved my friend's life. Only to look and and find that he had expired during the battle. Makes you think how life works sometimes. R.I.P. Dustin Sanders


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 6, 2007)

wax1 said:


> I once lost my virginity to a girl much older than myself. I was 15 and she was 23. It was awesome for me at the time. The whole fling lasted about a month or so.
> 
> So is that creepy or not creepy?


no, not creepy


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 6, 2007)

Pizip said:


> Are you serious?


the story is true..

iloveyou


----------



## aattocchi (Dec 6, 2007)

I put my lips to a capped 56 pound nitrious oxide tank and opend the valve. It shot some liquid in my mouth that gave me instant frost bite. Looked like I had herpies for 3 weeks. Boy, did I stop rollin, LMFAO now not then.

I also chewed on a glow stick one time and got that shit in my eyes when I was on like 7 gold geltabs, looked kinda cool for a second then my face felt like it was on fire. Needless to say I was at the sink that night, oh the sweet visine.


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 6, 2007)

i once punched my dad because i was drunk i still feel bad and even through he doesent say it i know it still hurts him too


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 6, 2007)

i once had a bad drug addiction that made me lose everything and im finaly back. never used a needle. but everything else


----------



## Lounge (Dec 6, 2007)

bwinn27 said:


> i once punched my dad


That would be really tough to deal with man, I never trouched my father, even though when I was a younger man his rules infuriated me at times.

Lounge.


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 7, 2007)

it was he kicked my ass that night. but its the only thing i will die regreting. and its been 10 years but i have learded a lot and we have a good relationship now he says we all make mistakes and tomorror is a new day i live by that one.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 7, 2007)

wow...thats really a tough one.....I can imagine that tough to resolve inside. It seems from your comments that you have reconciled and talked with him about it? thats prolly the best thing you could do....put it out there....let him know how it makes you feel and then...life will soldier on....and you will be more at peace with that diversion....


bwinn27 said:


> it was he kicked my ass that night. but its the only thing i will die regreting. and its been 10 years but i have learded a lot and we have a good relationship now he says we all make mistakes and tomorror is a new day i live by that one.


----------



## butterflykisses (Dec 7, 2007)

yea there was a time when that could happen


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Dec 15, 2007)

i once gave a woman an orgasm touching only her breasts. completely sober


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 15, 2007)

that me is gone know but its something i have to live with. thanks guys for understanding. we all make mistakes some worse then others but as long as we learn from them i think we will be ok.


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 15, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> i once gave a woman an orgasm touching only her breasts. completely sober


lol just stay away from my girl


----------



## SoloGro57 (Dec 15, 2007)

I once smoked dope with a raccoon. 

Me and a friend of mine were driving around getting high. He said, "Hey I've got some friends on the other side of town, they're always partying. Wanna go there with me and meet them?" I said, "Hell yeah, let's go!"

When we arrived, We found our way to a large garage where there were a bunch of people sitting in a circle on the floor, passing around a pipe. We all got blazed together, and somebody said, "Hey man, get your raccoon out!" Sure enough, the guy leaves, and brings back this raccoon. I'm thinking to myself... WTF?

So people start asking this guy about his unusual pet. He's really cute and social. Kind of like a Monkey. Of course, some stoner finally asked if the raccoon gets high. The guy says "You bet he does. Fire up a bowl." So somebody produces a lit bowl and passes it to the guy. He takes a huge hit, and passes the pipe to his raccoon, who has been watching him attentively. 

The raccoon takes the pipe, in his little hand, which is built remarkably like a human's hand, with an opposable thumb and all, lifts it to his snout and hits off it like an experienced smoker. The guy takes the pipe from the raccoon, and passes it along to the next guy. The pipe goes around and the raccoon helps us finish it, Just as if he was another stoner sitting in the circle. It's something I will never, ever forget.


----------



## bongspit (Dec 15, 2007)

I once got involved in Ron Paul discussion on RIU...I must be out of my fucking mind....


----------



## chitrette (Dec 15, 2007)

I once smoked a joint on the steps on the state capital building at rush hour waved to the security camera then went about my merry way.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Dec 15, 2007)

SoloGro57 said:


> I once smoked dope with a raccoon.
> 
> Me and a friend of mine were driving around getting high. He said, "Hey I've got some friends on the other side of town, they're always partying. Wanna go there with me and meet them?" I said, "Hell yeah, let's go!"
> 
> ...


 
HAHAA!! that is *AWESOME*


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Dec 16, 2007)

SoloGro57 said:


> I once smoked dope with a raccoon.


that's the most ridiculous thing i've ever heard. stuff of legends


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 16, 2007)

i once made a kid when i was younger eat yellow snow


----------



## chitrette (Dec 16, 2007)

bwinn27 said:


> i once made a kid when i was younger eat yellow snow


You made a kid when you were younger?

OMG YOU ATE YELLOW SNOW???


----------



## bongspit (Jan 1, 2008)

I once pulled a thread out of the junk yard just to prove I could....


----------



## alphabibbiddy boo boo (Jan 1, 2008)

I once got chased down by an ax-wielding crazy ass when i was in high school.. no shit, it was straight out of a horror movie... he was dubbed the slingerland ripper, and so was my old bowl, to commemorate my friends and my survival..


----------



## donnieosmond (Jan 1, 2008)

I once pissed in Danny Harrison's hair.


----------



## turkster (Jan 1, 2008)

i once farted, and by acident shit in my pants BAD...it was a mess....LOL


----------



## pandabear (Jan 1, 2008)

you pissed in that kids hair too?


----------



## Taipan (Jan 1, 2008)

i once was the 420th person to reply


----------



## donnieosmond (Jan 2, 2008)

pandabear said:


> you pissed in that kids hair too?


LOL... yeah I don't really remember much about him... or why i did it. but it's damn funny.


----------



## oneyearorange (Jan 2, 2008)

I once lit off a four foot blue dart. Singed my ass hairs bad though.


----------



## Reprogammed (Jan 2, 2008)

-climbed a ridge in the Badlands, and looked out for miles at beautiful terrain.
-had a butterfly land on my nose.
-got 6 permanent scars on my upper lip from a dog.
-(unrelated) saw a pack of wild pitbulls in the Missouri countryside. Ever heard of anything fucking scarier?
-saw a 30 foot Portugese Man O' War about 10 yards away from me.
-did Peyote in the Arizon desert, something that changed my life forever.


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Jan 4, 2008)

I once listened to an old man ramble on about when it's legal to shoot someone for an entire hour out of sheer politeness.

Now I simply pretend I am sleeping when taking public transportation, or put my headphones on without turning on music.


----------



## Lounge (Jan 4, 2008)

I once looked in the mirrow while tripping, for what seemed like days and nights and years and a lifetime. 

Lounge


----------



## oneyearorange (Jan 4, 2008)

I once was suppose to start a new job tomorrow but plan on blowing them off.


----------



## Hank (Jan 4, 2008)

I once grabbed a dentist cause he hurt me so bad. I walked out of the office with my tooth hangin half way out and a mouth full of blood. 

Hank.


----------



## Reprogammed (Jan 4, 2008)

Lounge said:


> I once looked in the mirrow while tripping, for what seemed like days and nights and years and a lifetime.
> 
> Lounge


Hahaha gotta love LSD.
You play with your face, too?


----------



## SoloGro57 (Jan 4, 2008)

I once put out the same fire in the back seat of my car three separate times in one day.

It was a 1969 Buick Electra. My first car. A big boat of a beater. It had an Eight track stereo, I loved it. 

It was a beautiful Summer day. All the windows were down, I was loving life.
I smoked cigarettes in those days. I finished one, and flicked it out the window, and drove on. Sometime later, I noticed a smell coming from the back seat of the car. Something was burning. Shit.

I found a place to park, got into the back seat and investigated. A lit cigarette butt had found it's way into the space between the backrest and the seat. Being a resourseful 19 year old, I decided to look for water. My girlfriend worked at the local donut shop. It was close by, so I pulled my car around the back and asked for some water. I doused the spot with three or four two gallon pitchers of water. Mission accomplished!

Well I thought so anyhow. After a few hours, I found my way home. Putting safety first, I decided to check out the back seat. Probably more to see if the water had made a mess than anything else. It was still smoking. Shit.

I lived across the street from a gas station. I went there and borrowed the big water can that they used for filling up the old fashioned open cell batteries. Hadda be five gallons. I doused the spot again. This time with three refills of the five gallon container. Mission accomplished!

Firefighting sure can wear a guy out. I parked my car and went inside my apartment, and eventually took a nap. My parking space was right right outside my bedroom, and my apartment was on the first floor. I opened the blind and looked through the window into the rear passenger window of my car. Apparently, finally, the fire was out. I decided to sleep on it.

An hour later I awoke to a loud banging on the window. Shit. I looked outside and it was a guy from the gas station across the street. He was yelling and pointing at my car. The thing was full of smoke. No flames, but full of smoke. 

I ran outside, and Glenn from the gas station said; ""Hey man, your car's on fire. I thought you'd wanna know". Shit. I opened the doors, cleared the smoke, and sure enough, the back seat was still smouldering. No flames. Just smoke. At this point I decided that since where there's smoke, theres usually fire, I should do something about it. Since the Fire Department was only a mile or two away, I decided to seek out the advice of professionals. I got in and drove the thing to the fire department.

I walked in and told the guy what had happened. I told them that my back seat was smouldering, and parked across the street by the railroad tracks. I thought maybe they could loan me a fire extinguisher or something. The guy said; " Hold on. I''ll take a look at it for you". I thanked him and went back to my car across the street.

A minute later, Theres a fire truck coming out of the station. It pulled out of the firehouse and it stopped next to my car. Siren blazing, lights flashing. Shit. Before I knew it, two firemen were ripping the back seat out of my car.
They threw it on the ground and doused it with the firehose. After about ten minutes they stopped. One of the firemen walked over to me and said; "It's out. Do you want me to help you get that seat back in the car?" We picked the soaked seat off the ground and threw it back into the empty space behind the front seats. Shit.

Somehow, my car was never the same after that.


----------



## cream8 (Jan 4, 2008)

i once hid from the cops in a chineese food restaurants dumpster for 45 min..its smelled like pee pee and chow mein


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 4, 2008)

SoloGro57 said:


> I once put out the same fire in the back seat of my car three separate times in one day.
> 
> It was a 1969 Buick Electra. My first car. A big boat of a beater. It had an Eight track stereo, I loved it.
> 
> ...



good read. thank you for sharing.


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Jan 4, 2008)

^^^Pure hilariousness.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 5, 2008)

^^^x3^^^


----------



## turkster (Jan 5, 2008)

I once saw my friend Kick a Crack Whore in the lower back with a running start,,That was CRAZY....LOL


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 5, 2008)

turkster said:


> I once saw my friend Kick a Crack Whore in the lower back with a running start,,That was CRAZY....LOL


----------



## turkster (Jan 5, 2008)

dude no shit,,that did happen!!!!!!!! like 20 years ago..LOL


----------



## f u z z (Jan 5, 2008)

I once asked for help with my oxycontin addiction.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 5, 2008)

f u z z said:


> I once asked for help with my oxycontin addiction.


OOOHHHHH man I've been there. Been clean for 3 years now. I wish you the best if you aren't, and if you are then GOOD JOB.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 5, 2008)

f u z z said:


> I once asked for help with my oxycontin addiction.


 me three, suboxone is a hell of a drug.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2008)

i once saw killer whales playing in the wild.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 5, 2008)

I once...smoked 2 grams of hash and typed words on my keyboard to rollitup.org..i think??


----------



## stonedroach (Jan 6, 2008)

I once filled my scuba tank full of thai stick


----------



## f u z z (Jan 6, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> OOOHHHHH man I've been there. Been clean for 3 years now. I wish you the best if you aren't, and if you are then GOOD JOB.


Was on it for 3years, clean for 4 months! 



mastakoosh said:


> me three, suboxone is a hell of a drug.


Amen to that. My life has done a complete 360.





I once let a girl lick my asshole.. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Lounge (Jan 10, 2008)

*I once...felt powerless as a guest in another country, as people desperate for freedom, were turned away by others, back into the sea.*







*lounge*


----------



## girlyhits (Jan 10, 2008)

I once fucked a guy up the ass with a strap on, asked him 'who the bitch was now' then broke up with him. 

I don't feel bad about it in fact I'm giggling right now.


----------



## bongspit (Jan 10, 2008)

girlyhits said:


> I once fucked a guy up the ass with a strap on, asked him 'who the bitch was now' then broke up with him.
> 
> I don't feel bad about it in fact I'm giggling right now.


and I have never forgiven you...


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 10, 2008)

girlyhits said:


> I once fucked a guy up the ass with a strap on, asked him 'who the bitch was now' then broke up with him.
> 
> I don't feel bad about it in fact I'm giggling right now.


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 10, 2008)

i once watched a kid get bit by a blue fish.


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 10, 2008)

girlyhits said:


> I once fucked a guy up the ass with a strap on, asked him 'who the bitch was now' then broke up with him.
> 
> I don't feel bad about it in fact I'm giggling right now.


ouch did he like it?


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 10, 2008)

f u z z said:


> Was on it for 3years, clean for 4 months!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it does feel good lol


----------



## girlyhits (Jan 10, 2008)

True story and I have more ........ and yeah he liked it just one of many reasons I called him 'freak boy'. 

I once broke up with another guy over the phone...... I told him I couldn't do a booty call till I finish the penicillian treatment for the clap. There was a long pause then 'well how long will that be?' 

Wonder if he actually visited a clinic before realising I was fucking with him...... hum don't feel bad about that either. 

I once was a really cold bitch


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 10, 2008)

girlyhits said:


> I once fucked a guy up the ass with a strap on, asked him 'who the bitch was now' then broke up with him.
> 
> I don't feel bad about it in fact I'm giggling right now.


 i once fucked a girl in the ass without a strap on after smoking opium all night.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 10, 2008)

girlyhits said:


> I once fucked a guy up the ass with a strap on, asked him 'who the bitch was now' then broke up with him.
> 
> I don't feel bad about it in fact I'm giggling right now.



2nd time i've heard this story.. new girl that dated a guy for 2 years and begged him to bend over so she could rail him... he finally caved in...

he actually liked it and started to ask her to do it once a week.. she got turned off and thought he was weak and dumped his ass...

HEY LADIES... d oyou know why guyz like to rail you in the arse? has nothing to do with sex.... right?

lol


----------



## moxtox (Jan 11, 2008)

I once took a shit in a urinal


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 11, 2008)

moxtox said:


> I once took a shit in a urinal


HELL YEAH!!!!!


----------



## turkster (Jan 11, 2008)

I once decided to go out and try CRACK, then went out to go get some, then realized what the fuck am i doing, then went home and smoked a joint, & stuck to that for the next 16 years......


----------



## girlyhits (Jan 12, 2008)

I once decided to try crack for shits and giggles on New Years Eve..... after going back for more 2 times that night I realised wow this is how you become a crack whore. Never will do it again.... I liked it way too much.


----------



## bongspit (Jan 12, 2008)

she said crack whore...


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 12, 2008)

girlyhits said:


> I once decided to try crack for shits and giggles on New Years Eve..... after going back for more 2 times that night I realised wow this is how you become a crack whore. Never will do it again.... I liked it way too much.


 
Hey can you share a pic with us, Im curious as to what you look like


----------



## Bonnaroo (Jan 12, 2008)

I once reflected on all the evil things I've done and wondered if there was any way to make up for it. 
I once wondered what it would be like to be feared by people, then realized it was not as nice as I thought it would be. 
I once made a promise that I would change my life completely.
I once wondered how long I can be a good person.
I once found the greatest thread ever.


----------



## turkster (Jan 12, 2008)

that look awesome......i want some...LOL


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 12, 2008)

girlyhits said:


> I once decided to try crack for shits and giggles on New Years Eve..... after going back for more 2 times that night I realised wow this is how you become a crack whore. Never will do it again.... I liked it way too much.


Good idea...What's a crack high like? Like cocaine just stronger or what?


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 12, 2008)

much stronger and better high then coke.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 12, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> much stronger and better high then coke.


Damn, sounds like your a promoter lol...Yeah, I'm with girlyhits. I'll never try it b/c I'm afraid I'll like it too much. And being a crackhead ain't a good look.


----------



## GIJoe8383 (Jan 12, 2008)

i once smoked an ounce of crack in my basement with a guy named fred who was born in Nicaragua


----------



## SeNsI420StaR (Jan 12, 2008)

Sabud said:


> back in the day i once walked to high school completly naked not even a backpack, and spent the whole day naked doing what i normally did. Running in gym sucked the worse. Surpringly all my teachers were hot and they didnt mind some asked me to do it tomorrow but i didnt, i dind teven get in trouble for indecent exposure. andthats how i met my gf who i still love to this and she loves me  what ull do for love


 
i once heard a bullshit story


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 13, 2008)

i once spun in the yard until i got dizzy

i once sold lemonade from a corner stand

i once played red rover

i once stayed out until the street lights came on

i once waited all day for my dad to get home from work

i once played outside all day

i once planted a tree

i once caught a fish with string and a stick

i once cried

i once believed in santa claus

i once was young


----------



## dankforall (Jan 13, 2008)

i once was in a high speed police chase


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 13, 2008)

I once forgot what I once did


----------



## dankforall (Jan 13, 2008)

i once went on phish tour over and over again


i once won 5,000 on a scratch off 


i once was a navy brat


i once moved alot


i once ran away from home


----------



## dankforall (Jan 13, 2008)

i once blew off work to be on this site( I learned alot more that day)


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 13, 2008)

dankforall said:


> i once blew off work to be on this site( I learned alot more that day)


I once did the same damn thing...actually more than once


----------



## bongspit (Jan 14, 2008)

I once retired and now blow everything off...except growing of da weed...


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 14, 2008)

dankforall said:


> i once went on phish tour over and over again
> 
> 
> i once won 5,000 on a scratch off
> ...


 i once left my ex fiance after she won 25,000 on a scratch off and then proceeded to blow most of it gambling her life away. man that was good sex though.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 14, 2008)

I once picked my ass and smelt my finger


----------



## bongspit (Jan 14, 2008)

I once picked somebody elses ass and smelled my finger...


----------



## dankforall (Jan 14, 2008)

I once lied in church Im going to hell


----------



## dankforall (Jan 14, 2008)

I once used my wifes pee to pass a drung test.(actually i did it twice)


----------



## dankforall (Jan 15, 2008)

I once keep some hermes but will never do it again


----------



## beatdown27 (Jan 23, 2008)

i once cut a 1/4 inch off the middle finger on my left hand with a damn skill saw my kids were freaking out at my job site al i said was call your mom tell her to bring me some superglue guaze and electrical tape..... i hate doctors and have a very high tolerance for pain


----------



## ZigZagZac (Jan 23, 2008)

I once was was out trailing with a few bros up this real long rugged trail that leads out to a waterfall. It was a real hot day so we were going for a swim. When we got there it came to the top of the waterfall insted of the bottom where we thought it would. So insted of turing back and walking all the way back around, we just jumped off the very top. The fall was a rush, but I landed bodyflop style. My front was as red as a tomado. Hurt like hell!
It was worth it though. That day was bossday


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> I once loaned someone on this site $200 without ever even meeting them. they haven't paid me back yet. i still trust them and call them my friend.




Have you gotten paid back yet ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 10, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Have you gotten paid back yet ?


 

i once got an email from the guy i loaned money to. it was about a week ago. he was asking for my address so he could send me money. he got his kids back which was the original goal so if i never see the money again i'm still hapy.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 10, 2008)

thats a beautiful thing.....cannabis helps in soooo many ways sometimes...


----------



## f u z z (Feb 10, 2008)

i once farted on a first date, and blamed it on the girl.






It was a good one too!


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 10, 2008)

i once shit my pants on my 21st birthday.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> I once stepped in dog shit, barefoot.


I once stepped on a frog barefoot, while running...it popped and there were guts every where. 
and no I didnt do it on purpose.


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 13, 2008)

I once blew my load by accident


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 13, 2008)

I once went to the movies with someone when I was 19 on a date. We started making out, and I rubbed my hand up and down his leg, pretty hard I guess.
Next thing you know hes coming in his pants. I mean this was a huge load too. His whole pant leg from mid thigh up was wet. He went to the bathroom and he came back about 30 minutes later...I thought he left me.
To this day he still considers that his most embarrassing moment.


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 13, 2008)

hell Id blow my load too if you started rubbing my leg













































in yo mouth baby


----------



## bongspit (Feb 13, 2008)

ha ha ha ha zekedogg is in the house....


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 13, 2008)

bongspit said:


> ha ha ha ha zekedogg is in the house....


 
Yeah gotta go to the doc soon and see what I can get him to prescribe me this month


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 13, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I once went to the movies with someone when I was 19 on a date. We started making out, and I rubbed my hand up and down his leg, pretty hard I guess.
> Next thing you know hes coming in his pants. I mean this was a huge load too. His whole pant leg from mid thigh up was wet. He went to the bathroom and he came back about 30 minutes later...I thought he left me.
> To this day he still considers that his most embarrassing moment.



HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Jesus christ I have a hard enough time blowing my load from good hand job....how old was the guy hahahahahha


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 13, 2008)

I once went to the movies with this girl named Jaimie. We started making out, then she started rubbing my leg really hard. Next thing I know I shoot my load all in my pants. I went to the bathroom to clean up and it took me like 30 minutes.....how embarrasing.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 13, 2008)

I once dated this guy that was 19 too. Thats who blew the load. I guess it had been awhile for him. According to him it was love at first sight. He swears he wasnt a virgin but I doubt that. He was very handsome and had a great personality so I dont see why he wouldnt have been gettin ass before 19.
Hahaha.

-I try to keep this thread as FDD wishes... which is - I once... 

So Im not postin bout it anymore


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 13, 2008)

I once thought to myself how nice it would be to be able to have a girl get me off unintentionally....through my pants.....in a movie....by rubbing....MY LEG

I mean come on...were you rubbing his dick or his leg....you said leg...

If I could rub my leg and shoot a load id go get massages all the time.....the girls that give them are pretty cute


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 13, 2008)

i once was at the movies and some chick gave the dude in front of me a hand job. he blew his load in his pants. i gave him five minutes after he got up to go to the bathroom. then i followed him. he was scrubbing the damn things in the toilet then drying then under the hand dryer. silly kids.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 13, 2008)

i once saw THE most embarrassed 19 year old........


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 13, 2008)

I once thought about how it WOULDA been if I jacked him off... but unfortunately it never happened.

Not that night anyway.

What a coincidence FDD.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i he was scrubbing the damn things in the toilet then drying then under the hand dryer. silly kids.


I once


----------



## Garden Knowm (Feb 13, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I once went to the movies with someone when I was 19 on a date. We started making out, and I rubbed my hand up and down his leg, pretty hard I guess.
> Next thing you know hes coming in his pants. I mean this was a huge load too. His whole pant leg from mid thigh up was wet. He went to the bathroom and he came back about 30 minutes later...I thought he left me.
> To this day he still considers that his most embarrassing moment.



what are you doing this friday?

wanna see a double feature?

iloveyou


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 13, 2008)

Hahahaha HAHAHAAHHA


----------



## blonddie07 (Feb 16, 2008)

i once smoked a 640hp viper on the freeway. It was a happy day for me and my supra.


----------



## valuablevariable (Feb 16, 2008)

i once tied a worm to a tree and tortured it, i was pretty young


----------



## purplehaze2 (Feb 17, 2008)

I once got bit by a himalayan musk rat.and a jamican centipede


----------



## storm22 (Feb 22, 2008)

i once saw a little birdie on the road and i went to shoo it off and when it jumped up it got squished by a 18 wheeler in the radiator.....i cried


----------



## smokinjs (Feb 22, 2008)

i once gave this ugly chick a diry sanchez. and didnt feel bad about it.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 22, 2008)

^^^WTF is that pic supposed to be?^^^


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Feb 23, 2008)

I once shit my pants at work, on Monday of this week actually. Pretty fuckin embarrassing for a 36 year old man. I got caught between squeezing cheecks and walking to the bathroom, one or the other. I decided to make a run for the bathroom and filled my fruit of the loom with poo. Yuck.


----------



## valuablevariable (Feb 23, 2008)

i once made a fishing pole, using a stick, some necklace string, a cut and bent safety pin as a hook and a piece of hotdog as bait and caught a nice fish with it in the first 5 minutes


----------



## smokingbot (Feb 23, 2008)

I once had a friend who me and a couple other friends got drunk with in a movie theater. Friend one ended up standing up during the movie and lacing about 4 rows with urine. Hope it's not your theater.. better watch out


----------



## bongspit (Feb 23, 2008)

I once fucked my girlfriend and her mother the same night...not at the same time though...my girlfriend never spoke to me again...


----------



## Lacy (Feb 24, 2008)

*I once got gang-raped one year from April til the beginning of November    *


----------



## kokorunsmajor (Feb 24, 2008)

I once fucked my aunt...not very proud but hey just throwing it outthere..*we were both stoned*


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 24, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I once got gang-raped one year from April til the beginning of November    *


What...huh????? no way.

Am I interpreting this wrong?


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 24, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> What...huh????? no way.
> 
> Am I interpreting this wrong?


x2.........


----------



## danieljk91 (Feb 24, 2008)

YEAH WTF thats some serious shit.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 24, 2008)

kokorunsmajor said:


> I once fucked my aunt...not very proud but hey just throwing it outthere..*we were both stoned*


Once when I was 15 I walked in my moms room early in the moring and she was laying naked in bed with her nephew...
She swears nothing happened and they just passed out drunk... but naked? Come on. They def fucked. MY Mom is a Ho faSHO. 
(She didnt raise me, so dont think Im a mean bitch...shes just another person on earth to me.)


----------



## bongspit (Feb 24, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I once got gang-raped one year from April til the beginning of November    *


no sh*t???????????


----------



## bongspit (Feb 24, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Once when I was 15 I walked in my moms room early in the moring and she was laying naked in bed with her nephew...
> She swears nothing happened and they just passed out drunk... but naked? Come on. They def fucked. MY Mom is a Ho faSHO.
> (She didnt raise me, so dont think Im a mean bitch...shes just another person on earth to me.)


whats your mom look like??


----------



## bongspit (Feb 24, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *No shit!!!!!!!!!!*


how are you doing with that????


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 24, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> MY Mom is a Ho faSHO.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 24, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I once got gang-raped one year from April til the beginning of November    *





Lacy said:


> *No shit!!!!!!!!!!*


OK so was it like an all day everyday thing...........


----------



## smokinjs (Feb 24, 2008)

held hostage or what ...thats fucking crazy


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 24, 2008)

smokinjs said:


> held hostage or what ...thats fucking crazy


That's WTF I'm sayin man!!!!!


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Feb 24, 2008)

I once had a shit in my teachers drawer for leaving me there and putting me on report 

i got chucked out 4 that 1 haha


----------



## jackonthebox (Feb 24, 2008)

I once wrote a note that said "if you read this you're gay" and left it on my lesbian english teachers floor. she found it and I got suspended.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 24, 2008)

bongspit said:


> whats your mom look like??


I guess she was a milf back then.... because....

I ONCE came downstairs in the middle of the night (I was 17) because it sounded like the water in the kitchen wasnt turned off all the way....

Drop...
Drop....
Drop.....

But what it really was, was my moms ass slappin against someones cock on the living room couch...

What makes it worse, is he graduated a year after me in high school. He also got her pregnant. 

Wow that was awkward.


----------



## bongspit (Feb 24, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I guess she was a milf back then.... because....
> 
> I ONCE came downstairs in the middle of the night (I was 17) because it sounded like the water in the kitchen wasnt turned off all the way....
> 
> ...


whew...hahahahahah


----------



## bigpapa (Feb 24, 2008)

I once poured ice onto a womans beating heart and watched it stop beating. A doctor pronounced her dead then I helped remove her organs, bones and eyes for organ harvesting.

I'm the last person she saw alive.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 24, 2008)

I once stayed awake for 18 days straight.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 24, 2008)

bigpapa said:


> I once poured ice onto a womans beating heart and watched it stop beating. A doctor pronounced her dead then I helped remove her organs, bones and eyes for organ harvesting.
> 
> I'm the last person she saw alive.


I once watched a mother watch her her baby die while it was being given cpr with a mask... blood was coming in and out of the tube with every pump...
Then I had to tell the grandmother and aunt of the babies death...
Depressing... all in all Ive seen 18 babies die. ( I worked in a neonatal intensive care unit )

I also once seen a baby born with cat eyes and no anus... he had a weird chromosome disorder. He lived about 2 weeks.

I once seen a baby be given cpr who didnt have lungs that went far past his throat. He was born with a head the size of a softball and died with a head the size of a basket ball from all of the air that was forced in his body.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 24, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I also once seen a baby born with cat eyes and no anus... he had a weird chromosome disorder. He lived about 2 weeks.


That's some crazy shit........


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 24, 2008)

And one more about that subject...

I once jokingly said that a 6month old baby was ready to die, even though she was ready to get discharged the next day.... She desated to an oxygen level of 32 and I said "Dont you get the hint? Shes trying to knock herself off!" 
She died the next night and when my friend called an told me, I started cracking up because I thought she was fucking with me...but she hung up on me she was so upset.
I felt like a real asshole and I will never joke about someones life again.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 24, 2008)

Damn......that's some crazy shit.......I don't know what to say......


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 24, 2008)

i once just quietly backed out of this thread for awhile........


----------



## pandabear (Feb 25, 2008)

I once had few responsibilities and little cares in the world, now I notice a white hair here and there, not even 30 yet

do you think white hair has to do with stress? they say when john mcain came back from POW camp his hair was white as snow. I blame white hair on women mainly wives


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 25, 2008)

i once................

i once...................

i once...........................

i once.................................


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 25, 2008)

i once forgot to say i once lol


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 25, 2008)

I once watched posts about hypnotoad dissapear right in front of me......


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 25, 2008)

i once had to re write that my ex wife gave me a few gray hairs at 26. now i am in my 30's and considering just for men lol j/k. now it is okay that i rephrased it shewwwww.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 25, 2008)

I once saw two of my posts disappear...one of my saying all hail hypnotoad....and one of me laughing at lacys latest I once.

I once thought fdd might be mad about all the posts without I once.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 25, 2008)

i once used my powers.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 25, 2008)

i once deleted EVERYONE'S post who hijacked my thread. that is all.


----------



## danieljk91 (Feb 25, 2008)

I once got so baked that i fell asleep at the dinner table w/ a mouthful of food still in my mouth... thats when i had a talk w/ my parents.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 25, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I once AGAIN don't have a friggin' CLUE !!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *I ONCE wondered if I'm getting dis'ed...and if so, why I'm not given a reason*
> 
> ...


I once was not dissing LAcy.

I once laughed at the comment about ripping down the red markers on the trees....

I once said...I dont get what you dont get?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 25, 2008)

danieljk91 said:


> I once got so baked that i fell asleep at the dinner table w/ a mouthful of food still in my mouth... thats when i had a talk w/ my parents.


I once laughed really fucking hard and was reminded of the time when I was 15 and got so stoned I fell asleep in front of the opened fridge. My father didnt think it was as funny as I did. I slept there with the fridge open for over 8 hours. 

Fucking kids.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 25, 2008)

i once came home to find that my mother had taken it upon herself to rid me of all my "satanic" record albums. sorry mom but the talking heads are not satanists.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i once came home to find that my mother had taken it upon herself to rid me of all my "satanic" record albums. sorry mom but the talking heads are not satanists.


I once visited my mom for the summer, and that same nephew I posted that I think she did it with, wrote "Nigger Music"  on all my rap cds and tapes...
I was really sad...and only 14... I never really had met someone racist before him.
I have not said a word to him in 15 years.


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 25, 2008)

i once got in a fight with a womans husband after he found me laying in bed with his wife laying on top of me in a thong. last thought was damnnn this is gonna be fun and i got a titty in my mouth,then wham door flew open and a dude cracked me in the eye before i could figure out what was going on. ever had to choke out a husband in your boxers and socks, sliding around on a hardwood floor lol? needless to say i didnt know she was married.


----------



## bongspit (Feb 26, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i once got in a fight with a womans husband after he found me laying in bed with his wife laying on top of me in a thong. last thought was damnnn this is gonna be fun and i got a titty in my mouth,then wham door flew open and a dude cracked me in the eye before i could figure out what was going on. ever had to choke out a husband in your boxers and socks, sliding around on a hardwood floor lol? needless to say i didnt know she was married.


I once...if you had known she was married you would have at least known where her husband was...lol


----------



## dankforall (Feb 29, 2008)

I once a couple of days ago helped old peole load two bags of dog food into their car in the walmart parking lot in the rain. they just could not belive I helped them. I told them if I could carry it in the house for them I would.I also said see there are still good people out there.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 1, 2008)

dankforall said:


> I once a couple of days ago helped old peole load two bags of dog food into their car in the walmart parking lot in the rain. they just could not belive I helped them. I told them if I could carry it in the house for them I would.I also said see there are still good people out there.


i once said to dankforall that what he did is really nice and more people should be like him/her.


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 1, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> i once said to dankforall that what he did is really nice and more people should be like him/her.


I once agreed with bwinn because that's awesome.


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 1, 2008)

I once jerked my meat to a beutiful woman who has so much potential


----------



## donnieosmond (Mar 4, 2008)

I once decided on a whim to move to Arizona and now I'm leaving from Michigan to go there in August


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 4, 2008)

smoked 1 gram of hash in a double bubble bong at 1215 am watching the shield....


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 4, 2008)

bongspit said:


> I once...if you had known she was married you would have at least known where her husband was...lol


 i once think you were right.


----------



## Budsworth (Mar 4, 2008)

I once took a big shit in the 4th hole cup at a golf course. 6:30 in the am. Used my tee shirt to wipe.


----------



## Redrum (Mar 4, 2008)

donnieosmond said:


> I once decided on a whim to move to Arizona and now I'm leaving from Michigan to go there in August


I once made that mistake.. and then promptly got my happy ass back to Texas


----------



## Unique (Mar 5, 2008)

I once dated a married woman....and i knew her husband.
To this day i feel like i should not have done that.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 5, 2008)

I once was in a band, we had played a few shows at some local venues and everythign was great. Great until I hooked up with the guitarists and the singers Gf's at the same time. Their names were Kari and savannah, weeeellll we were all hangin out at Karis house and everyone left. I get a call from Kari and she says her and savannah are bored and they want me to come back. I go back and start hangng out. We all start drinking and get really drunk. Next thing you know we are all makin out half naked and goin crazy. We get bored of that after a little while and decide to go to this other girls house. We get to the girls house and I find out her mom is a huge crack monster (whole house stunk like crack smoke) now im hooking up with three chicks at once in some fucking crack house in the middle of a trailer park drunk off my ass. I end up passin out there in bed with all three chicks. Wake up the next morning have no clue what the fuck was goin on but clothes are everywhere. I later found out I was even messin around with the one girls older sister so thats 4 chicks in one night.

I was mighty proud until my friends/bandmates found out. I got a prompt beatdown. Unfortunately I did not learn my lesson because it was completely worth it. I had one of the greatest nights of my entire life and only got a few bruises and a bloody lip nothign serious. 

Being in a band was fucking great. I have allll kinds of stories to tell from back then. So after this shit happened I got into another band with my buddy and we both got kicked out because he was accused of stealing money......




I would have posted this in here a while ago but I was afraid my girlfriend would read it....she hates hearing of my sexual exploits. hahaha


----------



## LION~of~ZION (Mar 5, 2008)

I once went to sign divorce papers in 10 degree F weather. Saved a kitten trapped outside freezing to death in a courthouse trash can. I was sad over the divorce(we were together 15 years) but happy to save the cats life. It was a bitter sweet day...that cat wouldnt leave my side 


I once broke my neck severely in two places in a bad car accident, The doctors said I would never walk again and most likely never use my arms normally again. My response was "Bullshit!" LOL...I proved them wrong bigtime (they were shocked)


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 7, 2008)

I once drove by the overpass that all the bums live under at 4am and just because it was so dirty and gross and disgusting decided to honk and wake all of them up since i had to be up to commute=)


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 7, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> I once drove by the overpass that all the bums live under at 4am and just because it was so dirty and gross and disgusting decided to honk and wake all of them up since i had to be up to commute=)


You are an asshole lol.

I once was really drunk one night with my cousin and friend. We were driving back from the club. (There was a DD so I was not driving btw.) So we pull over to get gas and there was some crack head blonde hooker lady with track marks up and down both arms crying to me that she just escaped from a rehab of some sort... she said she needed a ride. I dont know I guess I was blind to what was going on cuz I told her to hop in the back seat. It was my car?! Lol. My cousin jumped out and said she wasnt going anywhere with that lady and to make her get out. So both of them are yelling at me like Im crazy and I start crying my eyes out and after beggin and pleading with no results I finally had to ask her to get out. Then I stood there and embraced her crying for about 5 minutes. I was wasted.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 7, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> You are an asshole lol.
> 
> I once was really drunk one night with my cousin and friend. We were driving back from the club. (There was a DD so I was not driving btw.) So we pull over to get gas and there was some crack head blonde hooker lady with track marks up and down both arms crying to me that she just escaped from a rehab of some sort... she said she needed a ride. I dont know I guess I was blind to what was going on cuz I told her to hop in the back seat. It was my car?! Lol. My cousin jumped out and said she wasnt going anywhere with that lady and to make her get out. So both of them are yelling at me like Im crazy and I start crying my eyes out and after beggin and pleading with no results I finally had to ask her to get out. Then I stood there and embraced her crying for about 5 minutes. I was wasted.


 
LOL...I tell those people to leave me alone.Crackheads are scray and unpredictable plus usually have crackhead pimps following them around. Im just to used to them all the time begging... Every once in a great while I'll give them some change but there just going to use it for another fix.. They need to get jobs to pay for their habits like we do=) LOL


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 8, 2008)

crackheads are people with probems like anyone else. something happend in there life that made them that way.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 8, 2008)

_I once............... went to a persons house to pick up some weed. I knew this guy for a very long time and had some tupe of trust with him. When I went over this day, he said he wanted me to try something. _
_It was crack and I had no idea.  It did feel real different and oddly strange but when I then went over the next time to get my weed he was osmehow surprised that I wanted weed. He asked what I wanted and I have never gone over there for anything BUT weed.  I think he was trying to get me hooked or something so I never went back._

_I once ..........at the end of a shift stayed late and everyone started to party. The booze came out, and the coke came out. I'd never done coke but everyone told me I would be ok. _
_I ended up being edmitted into the hospital (without my consent)and stayed for 5 days.  It totally sucked!!!!!!!!!_




bwinn27 said:


> crackheads are people with probems like anyone else. something happend in there life that made them that way.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 8, 2008)

I once fucked my Buddies wife on their living room couch after he went to bed...She was crazy, You could see the bedroom door from the couch. If he would have got up for a drink, he would have opened the bedroom door to his wife riding on top of me....What a rush....what a shitty thing I did


----------



## Lacy (Mar 9, 2008)

_I once...............went over to pick up some weed from the same guy that I mentioned earlier and was asked if I would look after his dogs while he was gone away camping. He said that the first 5 days his best friend was going to look after them so not to worry. He had one black shepherd cross which had puppies. Noramlly I wouldn't have done it but I did._

_When I went into the house I was devastated and horrified with the conditions. His best friend obviously hadn't come over at all so these dogs were cooped up in a basement room for 5 days with only food and water the 1st. I won't go into the details of what I found and had to clean up but I was VERY VERY upset._

_I never told the owner what happened BUT when I saw his best friend, it took everything in me to hold myself back from literally beating the shit out of him. The outrage I felt is beyond explanation. Don't get me wrong; I'm not a butch chick by any means, BUT I know, without a doubt, that I would have done some serious damage._


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 9, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I once...............went over to pick up some weed from the same guy that I mentioned earlier and was asked if I would look after his dogs while he was gone away camping. He said that the first 5 days his best friend was going to look after them so not to worry. He had one black shepherd cross which had puppies. Noramlly I wouldn't have done it but I did._
> 
> _When I went into the house I was devastated and horrified with the conditions. His best friend obviously hadn't come over at all so these dogs were cooped up in a basement room for 5 days with only food and water the 1st. I won't go into the details of what I found and had to clean up but I was VERY VERY upset._
> 
> _I never told the owner what happened BUT when I saw his best friend, it took everything in me to hold myself back from literally beating the shit out of him. The outrage I felt is beyond explanation. Don't get me wrong; I'm not a butch chick by any means, BUT I know, without a doubt, that I would have done some serious damage._


thats fucking wrong and you should have slapped him. thank god for people like you lacy.


----------



## JomoAndTheSmoothies (Mar 9, 2008)

I once skipped class and while walking home seen an old guy stuck in the snow, I helped him out, turned out to be a veteran of Korea, he gave me a gram.

I once took acid with some buddies and while standing in a parking lot got surrounded by three fat guys because they thought we were going through cars, I told them to fuck off then hauled ass outta there.

I once saw a 400 pound man arguing with his wife eat a foot long sub in one bite, completely out of anger.

I once read 573 posts and thought how strange and interesting people are.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 9, 2008)

I once had 40 or so people show up for a party at my house. During the party I was Doggy Stylin this chick in my room when, the bedroom door opened....I didn't turn to see who it was and figured they would realize their mistake and shut the door...So, I continue fucking this chick for about 20 seconds and realize that this person isn't shutting the door and I'm starting to think to myself "Ok Buddy, You've Seen enough of the BravoShow". I turn my head back to see my girlfriend standin there, who was supposed to be out of town...DOH!!!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 9, 2008)

I once accidently forwarded a nasty picture of me w spunk on my ass to my Grandma. Her name was Marie and I meant to click on the name Mike...I was high when I sent it and until she replied with "What is this some sick dirty joke?" I didnt even know I sent it. I didnt speak to her for several months because I was so embarrassed. She finally sent me a letter that said someone probably hacked in my email and I shouldnt be ashamed...we talk regularly through email again but I always double check before I hit send.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 9, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I once accidently forwarded a nasty picture of me w spunk on my ass to my Grandma. Her name was Marie and I meant to click on the name Mike...I was high when I sent it and until she replied with "What is this some sick dirty joke?" I didnt even know I sent it. I didnt speak to her for several months because I was so embarrassed. She finally sent me a letter that said someone probably hacked in my email and I shouldnt be ashamed...we talk regularly through email again but I always double check before I hit send.


*you wouldn't happen to have any copies of that picture would???*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 9, 2008)

_I once...laughed and laughed at what jamie had written  _



jamiemichelle said:


> I once accidently forwarded a nasty picture of me w spunk on my ass to my Grandma. Her name was Marie and I meant to click on the name Mike...I was high when I sent it and until she replied with "What is this some sick dirty joke?" I didnt even know I sent it. I didnt speak to her for several months because I was so embarrassed. She finally sent me a letter that said someone probably hacked in my email and I shouldnt be ashamed...we talk regularly through email again but I always double check before I hit send.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 9, 2008)

_I once....oh come on.. more than once thought Mr. Bong was a perv _
_Heehee_


bongspit said:


> *you wouldn't happen to have any copies of that picture would???*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 9, 2008)

*I once...was a perv...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 9, 2008)

_I once....more said...more than once!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_







bongspit said:


> *I once...was a perv...*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 9, 2008)

*I once...twice...three times a perv...*


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 9, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *you wouldn't happen to have any copies of that picture would???*


I once deleted that picture, everytime I saw it all I could think of was my poor Nanas jaw dropping when it popped on the screen. She turned 80 last October.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 9, 2008)

_I once...again laughed and laughed so mcuh i couldn't ype_


jamiemichelle said:


> I once deleted that picture, everytime I saw it all I could think of was my poor Nanas jaw dropping when it popped on the screen. She turned 80 last October.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 10, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I once deleted that picture, everytime I saw it all I could think of was my poor Nanas jaw dropping when it popped on the screen. She turned 80 last October.


We're not picky....break off with one of your other pics....nobody has just one


----------



## KindBud420 (Mar 10, 2008)

JohnnyBravo said:


> We're not picky....break off with one of your other pics....nobody has just one


 
LOLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 10, 2008)

I once deleted the spunk on the butt pic, and I dont share pics like that on RIU. 

But I am def open to reviewing anyone elses pics.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 10, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I once deleted the spunk on the butt pic, and I dont share pics like that on RIU.
> 
> But I am def open to reviewing anyone elses pics.


just like a woman....all about no....no...no, But what you got for me...J/k


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 10, 2008)

Well here you go...It's a pic I made of my girlfriend....but there's a bit of me in there as well LOL


----------



## Unique (Mar 10, 2008)

JohnnyBravo said:


> just like a woman....all about no....no...no, But what you got for me...J/k


There is always a little truth said in jest.


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 10, 2008)

Budsworth said:


> I once took a big shit in the 4th hole cup at a golf course. 6:30 in the am. Used my tee shirt to wipe.


my friend did that after he snorted a ridaline or whatever and smoked a bowl. but i live in south GA and you live in FL... thought it might of been my long lost friend, lol.


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 10, 2008)

I once got drunk at school and got caught cuz i was in the hall and had to go take a pissssss and got put in alternative. Im in alternative right now chatting with you guys =) this place is so easy lol


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 10, 2008)

i once fucked a girl in my schools elevator i miss those days lol.


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 10, 2008)

i watched my cousin kill this guy cuz he owed him 600 bucks that he fowarded for a pound of mid...

The guy was gonna punch him and instead my cousin blained that fool


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 10, 2008)

I once just said fuck it and gave up on trying to talk to people.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 10, 2008)

he killed someone for some weed lol thats sad.


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 10, 2008)

I once smoked so many bowls i could barely open my eyes. I was so squinted it looked like a asian was baked. haha

an hour later i had the worst migrain behind my right eye. terrible.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> I once just said fuck it and gave up on trying to talk to people.


i just watched that video rubber johny thats some wierd shit lol


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 10, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> i just watched that video rubber johny thats some wierd shit lol


I once heard of it, which took place 5 seconds ago. lol


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 10, 2008)

Openingkool said:


> I once got drunk at school and got caught cuz i was in the hall and had to go take a pissssss and got put in alternative. Im in alternative right now chatting with you guys =) this place is so easy lol


I once thought someone on this thread was in high school.... wheres Cali when you need em... HAHA.



Openingkool said:


> i watched my cousin kill this guy cuz he owed him 600 bucks that he fowarded for a pound of mid...
> 
> The guy was gonna punch him and instead my cousin blained that fool


I once had the munchies and was going to go get some food... then my appetite got ruined reading how someones life was only worth 600 dollars. Although Im sure whoever posted that is just trying to look cool since I think he is in high school. Im disgusted.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 10, 2008)

*mods must be nappy...I mean napping...*


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 10, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I once thought someone on this thread was in high school.... wheres Cali when you need em... HAHA.
> 
> 
> 
> I once had the munchies and was going to go get some food... then my appetite got ruined reading how someones life was only worth 600 dollars. Although Im sure whoever posted that is just trying to look cool since I think he is in high school. Im disgusted.


anything wrong with highschool?


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 10, 2008)

I once wondered WTF happened to Skunkishybrid because he was cool and I haven't seen him in a while.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 10, 2008)

*he is conspicuousally absent...*


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 10, 2008)

i once used to set up little drug deals (half, quarters) and would steal the weed and punch them in the face and run. now i just grow it!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 10, 2008)

Openingkool said:


> i once used to set up little drug deals (half, quarters) and would steal the weed and punch them in the face and run. now i just grow it!



i once got the pleasure of banning another child.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 10, 2008)

*you da man....*


----------



## koolio (Mar 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i once got the pleasure of banning another child.


wow! this is openingkool and i am 18, a senior in highschool!!!
why did you bann me?!?!!?


----------



## koolio (Mar 10, 2008)

really though, i really like this website and i learn a lot from it and socialize with others who love hallucinogens as i do


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 10, 2008)

I once came home (20 min ago) and the first thing I noticed was that my entire place smells like my Grow....Nice


----------



## bongspit (Mar 10, 2008)

koolio said:


> wow! this is openingkool and i am 18, a senior in highschool!!!
> why did you bann me?!?!!?


*it's folks like you that give weed a bad name...it may not be your age but your level of maturity that got you banned...now just go away...*


----------



## koolio (Mar 10, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *it's folks like you that give weed a bad name...it may not be your age but your level of maturity that got you banned...now just go away...*


I'm not immature... I just dislike the fact that I was banned from a cool website with cool people. I do not give weed a bad name at all. I just toke a few times a week with a friend or something.

Really now, I would love to get unbanned if possible. I guess i will leave if otherwise.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 10, 2008)

koolio said:


> I'm not immature... I just dislike the fact that I was banned from a cool website with cool people. I do not give weed a bad name at all. I just toke a few times a week with a friend or something.
> 
> Really now, I would love to get unbanned if possible. I guess i will leave if otherwise.



setting up people to steal weed and killings are that the things that we prefer not to hear. what are you trying to prove? you ever do anything NICE?


----------



## koolio (Mar 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> setting up people to steal weed and killings are that the things that we prefer to hear. what are you trying to prove? you ever do anything NICE?


truthfully i was just saying stuff. I did have a friend that did do that to gain weed.

I do however give half, if not most of my weed to the needy. I also participate in UNEP (united nations environmental program).

All i ask is to just be on the site. it helps me get through the day.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 10, 2008)

Don't make the guy beg....not cool


----------



## koolio (Mar 10, 2008)

JohnnyBravo said:


> Don't make the guy beg....not cool


thanks man


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 10, 2008)

I once suggested to a no0b to stop being a keyboard commando and just hang out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 10, 2008)

i once learned to love people for who they are.


----------



## koolio (Mar 10, 2008)

I once noticed lots of people live in florida


----------



## koolio (Mar 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i once learned to love people for who they are.


could i please be unbanned?...


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 10, 2008)

i once noticed that no one lives in boston but me


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 10, 2008)

koolio said:


> could i please be unbanned?...



i once posted: "you're only allowed 1 account. i unbanned your other one and i'm banning this one."


i once started the simplest thread that not even stoners could follow along with.


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 10, 2008)

tysm!!! your awesome


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 10, 2008)

Openingkool said:


> tysm!!! your awesome


I once thought I deserved a rep for sticking up for you


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 10, 2008)

JohnnyBravo said:


> I once thought I deserved a rep for sticking up for you


of course!


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 10, 2008)

JohnnyBravo said:


> I once thought I deserved a rep for sticking up for you


lol, how do i give you rep?


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 10, 2008)

I think you have to go to one of my posts and click the scale Icon on the top right of my post....LOL...I think


----------



## barrgemike (Mar 10, 2008)

I once lost my closest friend in the world to methadone, hardest thing i've ever been through.


i guess that's how methadone is spelled.

This is a good topic let's stay on topic?


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 10, 2008)

JohnnyBravo said:


> I think you have to go to one of my posts and click the scale Icon on the top right of my post....LOL...I think


i dont see a scale or anything. i have been under your name and stuff for like 10 minutes. lol.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 10, 2008)

on this post look to the top right and look for the scale Icon over here>>>>>>>>


----------



## barrgemike (Mar 10, 2008)

I once noticed people have a knack for running threads in to the ground.


----------



## Azgrow (Mar 10, 2008)

i to once lost my best friend to methadoone an alachol..i know how you feel my brother..peace az


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 10, 2008)

JohnnyBravo said:


> on this post look to the top right and look for the scale Icon over here>>>>>>>>


i dont see it. i will go home today and look for it on my pc.
im not on a good computer atm anyways.


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 10, 2008)

i once lost a lot of friends becuase marijuana was more important than friendship...


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 10, 2008)

I once took a fat rip from my big Volcano bong...
oh wait that's what Im doing right now


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 11, 2008)

I once was banned on here. lol


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 11, 2008)

Openingkool said:


> I once was banned on here. lol


I once watched someone get banned cuz they were acting dumb and immature. 

Sorry its the truth. If you woulda acted like you were over 18 it probably would have never happened. . Im still shocked that you jokingly talked about watching someones life get taken for only 600 dollars. Funny I was like one of only a few people that had a problemo with that. 

Oh well. 

I once said, today is a new day. 
It is so sunny and beautiful out!!!!!!! .


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 11, 2008)

I once never said I liked watching anyone die. I just thought this was an emotional thread. Someone else once said they killed someone themselves.
and yes, today, was once a new day.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 11, 2008)

Todays a beatufil day outside and inside my closet=)


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 11, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> Todays a beatufil day outside and inside my closet=)


 I bet your closet is! haa

but yeah, tomorrow im going to start to plant me some seeds that got done germinating. Gonna do an outdoor, ground grow.


----------



## Bonnaroo (Mar 12, 2008)

I once went to a music festival and it changed my life. I once decided that I would be back there every year. June, 12-15 2008, Bonnaroo.


----------



## gotdamunchies (Mar 12, 2008)

I once had sex in a companion bathroom at Disney World....I guess it truly is the happiest place on Earth!


----------



## bongspit (Mar 12, 2008)

*I once bought tickets to bonnaroo for the* 3RD* year in a row...but this year will be the best ever because*


METALLICA....WILL BE THERE.....


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 12, 2008)

i once was hungry, but now im full =)


----------



## InvaderMark (Mar 12, 2008)

i once went to high school with vodka, passed out in math, went home and got suspended.

my parents got divorced because of it. or so i believe.

its the only thing i regret.


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 12, 2008)

I once shot an air bubble into my vein while banging an Oxy and almost killed myself.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 12, 2008)

i once already wrote this but i got stung by a scorpion on my ass when i was younger.


----------



## InvaderMark (Mar 12, 2008)

i once was 5 and had my back torn up by a 10 foot ball python.
i once was not taken to the hospital because my back was torn up by a 10 foot ball python while i was 5.


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 12, 2008)

I once logged out of RIU and went to get some of this free pizza they have here for us!


----------



## pipster (Mar 12, 2008)

I once use to surf every day, then i moved to a dry sandy hot place with no waves, its amazing what pussy will do


----------



## pipster (Mar 12, 2008)

sabud.....is that tx???


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 12, 2008)

InvaderMark said:


> i once was 5 and had my back torn up by a 10 foot ball python.
> i once was not taken to the hospital because my back was torn up by a 10 foot ball python while i was 5.


 i once said thats fucked up.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 12, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> I once shot an air bubble into my vein while banging an Oxy and almost killed myself.


wait what? im confused...It couldnt have been the air buble because you would need about a FULL syringe of air for it to do anything.

Ive been i nthe hospital a few times and the IV's will occasionally get air in them. The nurses and even the dr's have always told me that it would take about 10cc's of straight air to have negative effects. 

He said the worst those small bubbles would do is cause a small portion of the vein the IV is in to die and thats over numerous bubbles pass thro. Which sounds alot worse than it really is. It happens all the time from intravenous drug use/IV's.


----------



## boooky (Mar 12, 2008)

I once protested agianst abortions online while jacking off


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 12, 2008)

boooky said:


> I once protested agianst abortions online while jacking off


I once drove by all those protesting assholes at the abortion clinic who get in your face with disgusting photos and nasty attitudes and yelled "I KILL BABIES", "IVE KILLED OVER A DOZEN BABIES", "IM A BABY KILLING GOD"

They all get really excited every time I drive by.


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 12, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> wait what? im confused...It couldnt have been the air buble because you would need about a FULL syringe of air for it to do anything.
> 
> Ive been i nthe hospital a few times and the IV's will occasionally get air in them. The nurses and even the dr's have always told me that it would take about 10cc's of straight air to have negative effects.
> 
> He said the worst those small bubbles would do is cause a small portion of the vein the IV is in to die and thats over numerous bubbles pass thro. Which sounds alot worse than it really is. It happens all the time from intravenous drug use/IV's.


All I know is that at the last moment of pushing on the plunger I looked down and there was an air bubble about 1/4 the length of the syringe (31 gauge 1cc short). I didn't realize what I was seeing until I had already finished pushing. The next thing I knew I woke up with a huge knot on my head because I passed out afterward and hit the wall. It scared the shit outta me dude.


----------



## boooky (Mar 12, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I once drove by all those protesting assholes at the abortion clinic who get in your face with disgusting photos and nasty attitudes and yelled "I KILL BABIES", "IVE KILLED OVER A DOZEN BABIES", "IM A BABY KILLING GOD"
> 
> They all get really excited every time I drive by.


psssh I do that to everybody dude. Some laddy walking out of blockbuster with her kids and they get the "I FUCKING EAT CHILDREN!! WITH FUCKING NOODLES AND I CAME HERE TO GET NOODLES!!!


----------



## barrgemike (Mar 12, 2008)

boooky said:


> psssh I do that to everybody dude. Some laddy walking out of blockbuster with her kids and they get the "I FUCKING EAT CHILDREN!! WITH FUCKING NOODLES AND I CAME HERE TO GET NOODLES!!!


 i don't know why but the noodle part was hella funny.

I once smoked a bowl and then thought i should clean my screen right after i just got done smokeing, and i got the screen out pretty much right after i hit it and the screen melted in to my thumb.this happened like 2 seconds ago mind you.


----------



## InvaderMark (Mar 12, 2008)

i once did a "drive by" shrubbery and put the shrub in their neighbors yard.
i once wondered what that person thought of their neighbor "stealing" their bush.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 12, 2008)

*I once went home with two lesbians that worked for me to bump uglies..after about an hour one of them went to the closet and came out with this big ol john holmes strap on...I did not realize I was to be the "inductee"...I told her that it was an exit only hole and I left....quickly...*


----------



## f u z z (Mar 12, 2008)

I once came on my best friends litttle sisters face as im writing this.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 12, 2008)

I hope shes over 18!!!! got any pics of her face=) LOL


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 13, 2008)

f u z z said:


> I once came on my best friends litttle sisters face as im writing this.



........liar....and a sick liar at that.










hahahahaha


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 13, 2008)

f u z z said:


> I once came on my best friends litttle sisters face as im writing this.


lmao you sick fuck


----------



## boooky (Mar 13, 2008)

f u z z said:


> I once came on my best friends litttle sisters face as im writing this.


Would be cooler if you rubbed it behind her ears You would be the coolest guy on this website


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 13, 2008)

boooky said:


> Would be cooler if you rubbed it behind her ears You would be the coolest guy on this website



Hahahaha she would never know!

AHHHHHAHAHAHA


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 13, 2008)

I once was laying in bed underneath the comforter peaking through a little crack at my girlfriend, (age 25) who thought I was asleep.....I watched her knuckle deep digging her nose and pulling out a hefty specimen....She then looked over to the bed (not realizing I was looking straight at her through the tiny crack)....she then ate that hefty specimen....I was sickened....I broke up with her the next day, realizing I could never kiss her again or let her stick her tounge in my mouth ever again!!!!!


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 13, 2008)

JohnnyBravo said:


> I once was laying in bed underneath the comforter peaking through a little crack at my girlfriend, (age 25) who thought I was asleep.....I watched her knuckle deep digging her nose and pulling out a hefty specimen....She then looked over to the bed (not realizing I was looking straight at her through the tiny crack)....she then ate that hefty specimen....I was sickened....I broke up with her the next day, realizing I could never kiss her again or let her stick her tounge in my mouth ever again!!!!!


EWWWWWWWWWWWWWW lol


----------



## bongspit (Mar 13, 2008)

JohnnyBravo said:


> I once was laying in bed underneath the comforter peaking through a little crack at my girlfriend, (age 25) who thought I was asleep.....I watched her knuckle deep digging her nose and pulling out a hefty specimen....She then looked over to the bed (not realizing I was looking straight at her through the tiny crack)....she then ate that hefty specimen....I was sickened....I broke up with her the next day, realizing I could never kiss her again or let her stick her tounge in my mouth ever again!!!!!


*I once thought...she sounds like my kind of girl...if she would eat a booger, you know she would swallow other things....*


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 13, 2008)

I once


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 13, 2008)

i once and still do think its pretty sick...
Just my opinion though


----------



## bongspit (Mar 13, 2008)

*junior...you will find that as you get older your opinions will change...*


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 13, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *junior...you will find that as you get older your opinions will change...*


Yeah, you go from nice college ass to your wife. lol


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 13, 2008)

I once watched a no0b turn into a post whore.


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah, I once and still am in Alternative school already done with all my credits and they just let me stay on the internet all day and listen to my zune. lol

Considering I'm here for disipline i got to come here for attendence to graduate in may.

But yesss, I post a bunch, more than a whore! haaa


----------



## bongspit (Mar 13, 2008)

*I once thought junior should get a job...*


----------



## f u z z (Mar 13, 2008)

I once made koolaid and rolled a joint.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 13, 2008)

i once today smoked a bowl and walked the dog down by the river. felt the warm sunshine for the first time in a while(damn winter).


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 13, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i once today smoked a bowl and walked the dog down by the river. felt the warm sunshine for the first time in a while(damn winter).


I once thought that was a good ass idea... and Im gonna go do it, right now....except I will be walking by a lake not a river!!! .


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 13, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I once thought that was a good ass idea... and Im gonna go do it, right now....except I will be walking by a lake not a river!!! .


 sounds like the perfect idea. i know u will enjoy it.


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 13, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I once thought junior should get a job...*


I really don't want a job considering I'm supported through my parents. Once I graduate I'm off to UGA. Plus I enjoy the freedom of driving around and not paying for gas. Plus if i got a job my parents would make me pay for those things. Soooo then I would have a job for no reason...


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 13, 2008)

I once thought that someone might be a little bit spoiled.


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 13, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> I once thought that someone might be a little bit spoiled.


I once and still am an only child =)
but yeahh, dads a dermatologist and moms an attorney.


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 13, 2008)

I once was an only child too, but my ass was once out working at 13 years old because my parents never once handed me anything. But that was once just me.


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 13, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> I once was an only child too, but my ass was once out working at 13 years old because my parents never once handed me anything. But that was once just me.


i live in a small town and no one will hire anyways.
Plus they only want full time workers when they do hire and i got to go to school..


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 13, 2008)

I went to school too. When I got home I walked my ass 2 miles up the road to the little grocery store where I worked stocking the drink coolers; then I would walk my ass back home. I worked a grand total of 20 hours a week, but I had a paycheck at the end of every week...lol. Man you couldn't tell me shit back then.....hahaha...those were the days. Thanks for the meory dude.


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 13, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> I went to school too. When I got home I walked my ass 2 miles up the road to the little grocery store where I worked stocking the drink coolers; then I would walk my ass back home. I worked a grand total of 20 hours a week, but I had a paycheck at the end of every week...lol. Man you couldn't tell me shit back then.....hahaha...those were the days. Thanks for the meory dude.


Anytime dude  lol


----------



## boooky (Mar 13, 2008)

I once stubbed my toe so hard I cream corned all over my self


----------



## bongspit (Mar 13, 2008)

*I once did this...*


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 13, 2008)

^^^that's fuckin hilarious dude!!!!!!^^^


----------



## boooky (Mar 13, 2008)

He straight gared that bitch!! Oh my!! We need a victums thread dude so we can post pictures of girls we do that to Would make New York Times front page for sure.


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 13, 2008)

hahah funny stuff!


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 13, 2008)

I remember when I was 16/...a long fucking time ago now I was making $5 an hr every dime of it minus what I spent for dinner and movies for my Hoes on friday and saturdays into my race truck=)_


----------



## boooky (Mar 13, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> I remember when I was 16/...a long fucking time ago now I was making $5 an hr every dime of it minus what I spent for dinner and movies for my Hoes on friday and saturdays into my race truck=)_


I once remember when getting paid $5/hour was cool.........


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 13, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I once did this...*


lmao lololol i once did them same thing


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 13, 2008)

i once tried to make that my avatar lol^^^^^


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 13, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i once tried to make that my avatar lol^^^^^


that would be funny as shit.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## boooky (Mar 14, 2008)

LMAO.....He made Thrilla.....Thrilla man...Thrilla


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 14, 2008)

HAHAH jackson wrestling!!!! funny stuff funny stuff


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## Openingkool (Mar 14, 2008)

haa
that is funny as fuckkkk


----------



## goatamineHcL (Mar 14, 2008)

i once bought an old jeep wrangler with no top in cali and went for a 2 week trek back acros the us with an ounce of fine cali ice and a coule needles lol at the time we were on this spirituality kicxk and readin the celesine prophecy which is great if you havent read it but anyway decided to stop niin a bunch of deserts and camp all over the place with no camping gear just a shitty blanked and a pot and some ramen nboodles while we werein new mexico we were camping at some indian b=urial ground on top of one of the mounds and me and my fiance both began seeing these 3 foot tall monkey demons with razor teeth coming after us 

she was huddled in a ball crying so i tryed to talk to em and be like chill out man were just camping out getting high and they were looking pretty pissed off

so we hoped in the jeep and took off but then they aooeared in the plastic windows of the jepe and were coming after usu so we turned aorund and returned the rocks we had collected

we ran out of gas in the middle of the desert but made it to a gas station that didnt open for 8 hours but while we were there a las vegas stripper who happened to be from our home town who was also into the celestine prophecy and she filled our gas tank took us to denys and got us some food 

they kept chasing us and we almost hit an 18 wheeler in the desert while goind 120 mph down the high way until we stopped at this hotel in san jon new mexico and the owner was this old american indian named buck who was also reading the celestine prophecy and was mad cool i feel bad cuz we wrote him a bad check and he said he didnt take checks but could tell we really needed a place to stay so he let me help him work on remodeling some rooms for him and let us stay 2 days 

then we left and camped some desert in texas uneventfully but we lost our shoes trying to get back tothe car in the dark and stepped on alot of cactuses that sucked lol

finally we made it back to the dirty dirty 14 days later with one hel of a spiritual experience considering i dont believe in demons 

it was just really wierd cuz we say the exact same thing before we reralized we both saw them i was trying to kick it with them while i looked for firewood but when i realized we both say them i got scared too 

it was awsome though i wanna go back to that site now that im not a ice junkie and pay buck back for swindling him on the room and casmp thier again on some natural psychadelics and make right with the spiritsd of the easrth


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn dude...sounds like you were up for a little to long...


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 14, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> Damn dude...sounds like you were up for a little to long...


agreed hahahaha


----------



## boooky (Mar 14, 2008)

LMAO......This thread is better then jesus I dont care what any priest says


----------



## goatamineHcL (Mar 14, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> Damn dude...sounds like you were up for a little to long...



15 days lol


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 14, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA.......Man I couldn't even leave the house after 10 days, much less 15. 18 days was my longest streak. That shit was crazy dude,


----------



## Clay (Mar 19, 2008)

I once fell in love with Mary-Jane.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 19, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> i once masterbated in the Sea of Cortez (Baja California).. the water was crystal clear Blue 90+ degrees. An isolated beach.... Angel fish were swirling around me along with 3-5 other species of fish I did not recognize.. as I NUTTED in the water (KAK was underwater), the fish swarmed on the semen and consumed with ferocity.... i was utterly shocked, amazed and tickled....
> 
> iloveyou


lmao. that reminds me!!!i once actually got laid while i was scuba diving!!!! i bet no one else can say that 

well maybe someone else has and said it in this thread, but im not going to read 100pages, or w/e it is, right now

watch the movie in my sig! spread the word, start a revolution!!


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 19, 2008)

i once did shrooms and then had a bad trip =(

wasn't that badd though


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 19, 2008)

i once took x and had the best sex of my life.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 19, 2008)

*I once had sex with my ex and it was terrible....thank god and greyhound she's gone....*


----------



## 40acres (Mar 19, 2008)

I once reached into one of those old quaker oats cardboard tubes and was so hungry that i ate oats withoat looking. It was full of meal worms and some kind of web.


----------



## 40acres (Mar 19, 2008)

I once got caught with one ounce of schwag weed and did two years in a maximum facility prison for it

top that


----------



## bongspit (Mar 19, 2008)

40acres said:


> I once got caught with one ounce of schwag weed and did two years in a maximum facility prison for it
> 
> top that


*ok...you get the prize...*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 19, 2008)

_WHAT???? _
_You serious!_
_Wow! Thats harsh!_
_Poor guy_


40acres said:


> I once got caught with one ounce of schwag weed and did two years in a maximum facility prison for it
> 
> top that


----------



## 40acres (Mar 19, 2008)

I was 18 and in college. To say the least it sucked. Stay out of kansas.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 19, 2008)

_I once did the same as Bong......not the same chick mind you._

_I once had a great sexual relationship with this guy for 3 years. best sex of my life. He takes a job across the country and we split._

_Years later he calls me up, sends me plane tickets out so i can travel half way across the country to see him........_

_and the sex was horrible. the relationship was gone....I just wanted great sex Bummer_

_Of course it was before hubby._


bongspit said:


> *I once had sex with my ex and it was terrible....thank god and greyhound she's gone....*


----------



## bongspit (Mar 19, 2008)

*I once was speechless...*


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 19, 2008)

40acres said:


> I once reached into one of those old quaker oats cardboard tubes and was so hungry that i ate oats withoat looking. It was full of meal worms and some kind of web.


I once ate most of a bowl of corn flakes before I realized it was full of baby roaches....I would rock on FEAR FACTOR


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I once knew the answers,but now I'm not even sure what the question is.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 19, 2008)

40acres said:


> I once got caught with one ounce of schwag weed and did two years in a maximum facility prison for it
> 
> top that


I once thought...isnt America Grand? 

Thats fucking terrible.


they fucked with your entire future over an ounce....


----------



## boooky (Mar 19, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I once thought...isnt America Grand?
> 
> Thats fucking terrible.
> 
> ...


I thought everyone had been to state prison over weed? I got 3 CDS charges because of weed........and a felony...Wackness I can go get a job at walmart though....


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 19, 2008)

boooky said:


> I thought everyone had been to state prison over weed? I got 3 CDS charges because of weed........and a felony...Wackness I can go get a job at walmart though....


ThankGod I live in Canada,busted 3 times,2 possesion,1 intent to traffic,got fines every time, and got a Queen's Pardon 5 years after last bust! (Well it took a year,but still,,,)


----------



## ambush paddington (Mar 19, 2008)

I once lived in the Utah desert for 10 weeks


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 20, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


>


priceless


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 20, 2008)

i once ran across a weed plant and didnt take the buds cuz im nice =)


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 20, 2008)

I once (thought) I believed in love. And then I got fucked.


----------



## Unique (Mar 20, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> I once (thought) I believed in love. And then I got fucked.


Well then the problem in your other thread is solved!


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 20, 2008)

nah, this was years ago...I learned that love is just another hypothetical construct. Much like God and "justice."


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 20, 2008)

JohnnyBravo said:


> I once ate most of a bowl of corn flakes before I realized it was full of baby roaches....I would rock on FEAR FACTOR



LOL... something similar happened to me but it was raisin brand.. I thought the bugs were old hard raisin.. I ate 90% of the cereal before I caught a clue.. I was only 10 years old..

i stopped eating raisin bran...

lol


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 20, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> priceless



looks like she just did a line of blow too..

BTW - there is a new rule on RIU... 

No nudity..

I am not sure if this GIF is nudity... ?

iloveyou


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 20, 2008)

Yay for no nudity. does that include the pics of girls in swimsuites and undergarments?


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 20, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> Yay for no nudity. does that include the pics of girls in swimsuites and undergarments?


WHAT????

who had an avatar where two dudes were butt focking?
hmmmmmm????????????


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 20, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> nah, this was years ago...I learned that love is just another hypothetical construct. Much like God and "justice."



is that so?

Every thought is a construct.... so if yor definition of LOVE comes from AWARENESS of some definition form the mind... then I agree with you..

BUT lets say that the word LOE is a signifier... which POINTS to something that can not be understood by the mind...?

Asking the mind to understand love is like asking the finger to understand TASTE...

SO what other faculties are there...

YOU are awareness,,, everybody is awareness.... from what I can perceive, most people have focused THEIR awareness for so long on the mind, that they forgot that they are actually just awareness... and NOT the mind... PEOPLE actually believe that the mind has some say or some understanding of reality... this is actually CRAZY.. or INSANE...

it is like watching so much TV that you start to forget you are a person and think TV is reality....

If you can shift your awareness from THE mind... less than 1% of the people on planet MAMA have achieved this ability.. although the numbers are growing.. especially amongst woman.... then you will experience something that is LOVE.... something tha thas no opposite.. something that the mind can not grasp... the mind is a doing, defining machine, that depends on duality and opposites to form understanding... thus, the mind can NEVER perceive anything that is real.. NEVER!!!!.... LOVE is "NO THING", has no opposite, is a NON DOING activity..


the mind is trapped in BIG - SMALL, tall - short, all opposites..... anything that has an opposite is a CONSTRUCT....

LOVE is ONLY a sign post pointing to something that the mind cannot see, feel, understand.. etc..

iloveyou


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't get it.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 20, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> is that so?
> 
> 
> iloveyou



lmao gk you crack me up 

either share some of whatever your smoking or

teach me how to become aware, i want to be apart of that 1%


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 20, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> I don't get it.


lmao, he can be really confusing when it comes to this awareness stuff.. he's on another level i think


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 20, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> looks like she just did a line of blow too..
> 
> BTW - there is a new rule on RIU...
> 
> ...


The nips were blurred out so I thought it would be OK. However this was posted before the new rule.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 20, 2008)

_I once thought GK was a woman because of this type of insight._
_Beautifully written_


Garden Knowm said:


> is that so?
> 
> Every thought is a construct.... so if yor definition of LOVE comes from AWARENESS of some definition form the mind... then I agree with you..
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Mar 20, 2008)

_I once tried not to laugh but couldn't help myself._
_(she still believes in love but just forgets)_


Unique said:


> Well then the problem in your other thread is solved!


----------



## cream8 (Mar 21, 2008)

i once farted during that second between the end of the prayer and amen at church when i was 7..when i still believed in there god


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 21, 2008)

I once got drunk at school and got kicked out to alternative (im 18 btw, senior in highschool). and now im drunk again =) lol


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 21, 2008)

i once tryed angel dust for the first time in school and never smoked it again lol.


----------



## 40acres (Mar 21, 2008)

I once took acid for the first time on my walk to school . Second hour was a real trip.


----------



## Unique (Mar 25, 2008)

I once ate goo goo balls on lunch break when I was in college....

I once realized while walking back to school that eating pot and smoking pot are two TOTALLY different highs......that walk took FOREVER!


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hahah ever notice if you take lsd you just walk and walk , Me and my friends followed these lights in the sky for miles  we ended up in this eriee farm town in the middle of no were by the alantic coast lol 
when we got as far as we could go and couldent walk no more we then thought the lights were coming from boston over a 1000 miles west haha and we even looked for a boat to get there  i think we ended up staying in a barn scared shitless because theres no street lights , i dont even think these people had electric . just pure darkness 
I dont know what the fuck went on in my mind when i was 17 haha 

The place we ended up was Doolin Co. Claire and the lights were coming from the erin islands not boston lol ,


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 25, 2008)

I once got high at lunch and walked into high school with a cigarette in my mouth , got sent home!


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 25, 2008)

i once relized LSD really fucks with your mind and ever since i took it i havent been the same lol.


----------



## growingmom (Mar 25, 2008)

I once thought winter was a fuckin season..now I think it's never going away...Mother Nature is just fuckin with me, I'm getting impatient..and the babies want outside . DAMN IT!!!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 25, 2008)

I once realized I spent too much time on RIU and I needed a new hobby asap.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 25, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I once realized I spent too much time on RIU and I needed a new hobby asap.[/quot
> 
> Good Golly ......... The thoughts that flew my mind
> 
> x x x


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 25, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I once realized I spent too much time on RIU and I needed a new hobby asap.


I do too...

I once thought What the hell is that avatar


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 25, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I do too...
> 
> I once thought What the hell is that avatar


I once thought... its of a funny pic...you dont likey?


----------



## bongspit (Mar 25, 2008)

*I once said, baby got back....*


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 25, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I once said, baby got back....*


I once thought....


thats the second time since I posted that avatar someone said "baby got back" lmfao.


----------



## Locc07 (Mar 26, 2008)

I once stole a car to repay a coke debt....


----------



## Locc07 (Mar 26, 2008)

I once cheated on a girl I loved. She never found out, but the guilt still eats at me.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 26, 2008)

i once was drinking at a party underaged. the cops showed up and i ran through the backyard and ran into a clothesline or something knocked me off my feet lol. i had to regain my thoughts and get up and run some more.


----------



## sams0n (Mar 26, 2008)

once i sucker punched this guy in the face while gripping a roll of quarters. the sound of breaking face still haunts me.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 26, 2008)

I once met a beautiful little angel at the laundry mat. She was running around, talking to everyone there. She came up to me and said, "Hi!" I replied, "Hello, how are you?" To which she replied, "Where's the money at?" "I don't know," I answered. Then she put shoved her hands into both pockets of her jacket and said, "In my pockets?" I said, "Not in *my* pockets." It was very strange. Kind of like a scene in the movie Slipstream. Funny thing was, I had just made lots of money, and had several large bills in my pocket.


----------



## Locc07 (Mar 26, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> I once met a beautiful little angel at the laundry mat. She was running around, talking to everyone there. She came up to me and said, "Hi!" I replied, "Hello, how are you?" To which she replied, "Where's the money at?" "I don't know," I answered. Then she put shoved her hands into both pockets of her jacket and said, "In my pockets?" I said, "Not in *my* pockets." It was very strange. Kind of like a scene in the movie Slipstream. Funny thing was, I had just made lots of money, and had several large bills in my pocket.


Sounds like that angel was high on meth....


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 26, 2008)

she was like 8 years old. I doubt it. laundry, quarters, money...kids put two and two together...it was cute.


----------



## Locc07 (Mar 26, 2008)

oh shit my bad.......When I think of laundry matts I think of the people that are in them in my town..... Kids are angels.... well except me when I was one.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 26, 2008)

*I once shot even par in 9 holes, without making par...*


----------



## boooky (Mar 26, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I once shot even par in 9 holes, without making par...*


 
............Thats an oxymoron....Werd.....


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 27, 2008)

Golf is for rich pussies, and frat boys who like get wasted and go to the golf course to spend mommy and daddy's money.


----------



## mexiblunt (Mar 27, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> Golf is for rich pussies, and frat boys who like get wasted and go to the golf course to spend mommy and daddy's money.


Hahaha whatever! I'm not a rich puusie or frat boy. Mostly true tho. I'm just defending the 400 I paid one year for a membership. We used to get sooo frickin drunk stoned it was fun they had awesome breakfast too. thats the only year I ever really golfed tho hmmm...


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 27, 2008)

*****PUSSIES ON THE GOLF COURSE********* Golf is pretty much for anybody who lacks the strength or stamina to play a real sport.


----------



## mexiblunt (Mar 27, 2008)

sams0n said:


> once i sucker punched this guy in the face while gripping a roll of quarters. the sound of breaking face still haunts me.


 I once GOT sucker punched. the sound of my face breaking still haunts me, along with the 9 hours of reconstrutive surgery. And from a friend to boot! 

Being a smartass to a drunk guy is not always the best thing, needless to say he went to jail and feels so bad he cries to me every time we meet up. I'm fine. He is still paying. karma at it's finest.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 27, 2008)

I once got hit in the foreheard with a hammer...I was like 7yrs old. Moral of the story...I shouldn't have thrown sand in my buddies face..


----------



## mexiblunt (Mar 27, 2008)

ouch. My buddie was picking fight with someone else. He "thought" I was talking with one of the "enemies", and says you and all your friends are Goofs. I said I guess that would make you a Goof. opps bang


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 27, 2008)

I once almost killed myself on a bicycle. I ruptured my spleen,tore my kidney in half, bruised my pancreas and my liver. I was in intensive care for 2-1/2 weeks, in the hospital a grand total of a month.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> Golf is for rich pussies, and frat boys who like get wasted and go to the golf course to spend mommy and daddy's money.


*rotflmao...yep that's me dude...*


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 27, 2008)

I do enjoy observing the incredible variety of social phenomena characteristic of male group behavior, especially among the rich ones (the one's that never had a job in their lives, intelligent and creative as doorknobs, who, without their privileged environment, would have ended up flippin burgers at MickD's or selling crack). I hate frat boys. they should all painfully die of syphilis.


----------



## mexiblunt (Mar 27, 2008)

Ernie that's some crazy shit! Were you trying to jump the grand canyon or something. Not making fun but that's some crazy injuries on a bicycle. I used to race moto-x and the worst I got was broken tib and fib just above ankle.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> I do enjoy observing the incredible variety of social phenomena characteristic of male group behavior, especially among the rich ones (the one's that never had a job in their lives, intelligent and creative as doorknobs, who, without their privileged environment, would have ended up flippin burgers at MickD's or selling crack). I hate frat boys. they should all painfully die of syphilis.


*I once flipped burgers at the mickey d's, while I was in college. I then became manager of said micky d's, terrible job, but the money was great. The social phenomena I find interesting is people who have nothing judging people that do??*
*P.S. I also hate frat boys...*


----------



## BryanG1983 (Mar 27, 2008)

I onced chased my shadow round my room for 2 hours.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 27, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> I do enjoy observing the incredible variety of social phenomena characteristic of male group behavior, especially among the rich ones (the one's that never had a job in their lives, intelligent and creative as doorknobs, who, without their privileged environment, would have ended up flippin burgers at MickD's or selling crack). I hate frat boys. they should all painfully die of syphilis.


 

The funniest thing about you is you're an Escort so nothing you say has any meaning or credibility..Or maybe I read that about someone else somewhere.. Sounds like you had a bad expierence with a frat boy or just maybe a sorority turned you down or something?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I once flipped burgers at the mickey d's, while I was in college. I then became manager of said micky d's, terrible job, but the money was great. The social phenomena I find interesting is people who have nothing judging people that do??*
> *P.S. I also hate frat boys...*




i once worked a 4 hour shift at micky d's. i never went back.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i once worked a 4 hour shift at micky d's. i never went back.


 
I don't blame you.. All this talk about Mcdonalds is making me hungry now though..LOL


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

i once got all my friends addicted to hash. the neighbor hit me up last night for 6 grams.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i once worked a 4 hour shift at micky d's. i never went back.


*lol... I should have...*


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 27, 2008)

LOL....YEAH YOU DICK...Im smoking a bowl right now actually..!!!!!


----------



## mexiblunt (Mar 27, 2008)

FDD! If I end up coming to cali this summer(buddy trying to convice me to come for big Halo3 tourney) could you hook me up? I'm addicted without even having it yet.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 27, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> The funniest thing about you is you're an Escort so nothing you say has any meaning or credibility..Or maybe I read that about someone else somewhere.. Sounds like you had a bad expierence with a frat boy or just maybe a sorority turned you down or something?



I am not and have never been involved with any fraternity/sorority tool in my life. fucking tools.


----------



## mexiblunt (Mar 27, 2008)

I once Asked FDD to "hook me up"


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 27, 2008)

mexiblunt said:


> Ernie that's some crazy shit! Were you trying to jump the grand canyon or something. Not making fun but that's some crazy injuries on a bicycle. I used to race moto-x and the worst I got was broken tib and fib just above ankle.


I was practicing for the next weekends race and had a few ramps set up in my driveway. Right before I made a jump the chain skipped and threw me forward on the bike. The handlebars twisted and gouged me right in the stomach, then after I flipped over that I hit a tree sideways. 

Imagine someone hitting you in the ribs with a baseball bat...that's what it felt like.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 27, 2008)

your coming to cali for a videogame torunament>?Do you get paid for that shit?I frigging suck at halo... I don;'t have the patience=)


----------



## bongspit (Mar 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i once got all my friends addicted to hash. the neighbor hit me up last night for 6 grams.


*I once wished you my neighbor...would you be my neighbor????*


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 27, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> I was practicing for the next weekends race and had a few ramps set up in my driveway. Right before I made a jump the chain skipped and threw me forward on the bike. The handlebars twisted and gouged me right in the stomach, then after I flipped over that I hit a tree sideways.
> 
> Imagine someone hitting you in the ribs with a baseball bat...that's what it felt like.


 
Reminds me of the movie Hot Rod...


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 27, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I once wished you my neighbor...would you be my neighbor????*


*Insert Mr. Rogers theme song here*


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 27, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I once wished you my neighbor...would you be my neighbor????*


 
Yeah Im either moving near FDD or near the Ocean=)


----------



## BryanG1983 (Mar 27, 2008)

I once loved


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

i once used to love this show......YouTube - Mr. Roger's clip


----------



## mexiblunt (Mar 27, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> your coming to cali for a videogame torunament>?Do you get paid for that shit?I frigging suck at halo... I don;'t have the patience=)


 They have 1 million plus in prizes! I roll with a few guys that are pro/semipro. guess that puts me in that class tho I never look at it that way.

Ernie! i've done that exact same thing minus the injuries. Well I did have to get gravel picked out of my face at the hospital nothing major.


----------



## mexiblunt (Mar 27, 2008)

I once paid for a subscrition to this site like 3 days ago and can't wait for it to be activated!


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 27, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *rotflmao...yep that's me dude...*


 you look like the typical frat boy lmao. j/k bonger.


----------



## mexiblunt (Mar 27, 2008)

He looks like a beverly hillbillie!


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Mar 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i once used to love this show......YouTube - Mr. Roger's clip


I don't think I ever saw that episode.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2008)

i once was seeking to revive this thread. i thought of words to search for. i don't think searching for "once" would have helped. so i thought for a moment .......... what words could possibly be in this thread that would be in no other thread. i thought back to my first post and the word "huffed". it came up as first on the search list.

i once found this thread again.


----------



## hemlockstones (May 19, 2008)

i once was with a lady friend, driving late at night, about 4-5 puppies ran out infront of her and she ran them over. she pulled over and i walked back to check.. one was fine. i took him home. when i got back in the car she was very upset so i told her she hadnt killed any. not sure why i remember that


----------



## t0k3s (May 20, 2008)

I once read a 81 paged thread


----------



## sparkitman (May 20, 2008)

i once dropped my pants and pissed on a wizard at the renaissance fair in NY


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 20, 2008)

*I once thought this man was cool,,,*


----------



## t0k3s (May 20, 2008)

I once"yesterday" asked my neighbor for a small popcorn bud from his plant..he replies "i only grow enough for me and i dont buy it" i said how did you get the seeds.he sat there with a puzzled look, then after 10 seconds said "oh i bought some from my buddy last month"???WTF kinda shit is that i can kindly say he wont be on my list of people to break off with buds at harvest time


----------



## armand (May 20, 2008)

i once told my wife i was going see some friends down south for a couple of days and joined the navy instead.


----------



## InvaderMark (May 20, 2008)

i once smoked white widow for the first time and fell in love like 20 mins ago..


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 20, 2008)

armand said:


> i once told my wife i was going see some friends down south for a couple of days and joined the navy instead.


I once laughed at this post


----------



## mastakoosh (May 20, 2008)

i once watched a 5 lb mini yorkie run 50 yards to come attack my 80 lb black lab. he was yapping and fussing and biting all over the place. my black lab looked at me confused like what is this little thing trying to do to me. the stupid ass owners stood on their porch watching. after my dog had enough he tried to eat the yorkie and i had to hold him up in the air by his leash. all while the dumb ass owners stared. i think the little yorkie is too spoiled to know about nature, bigger dogs and death.


----------



## angelblake (May 20, 2008)

one time i found most of this thrend very depressing i think i just killed my high ima go listed to techno and fall asleep


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 20, 2008)

I once fell in love at first sight.


----------



## Pookiedough (May 21, 2008)

I once was removed from a WWE event for inappropriate touching.


----------



## tokintwin (May 21, 2008)

i once tried to commit sucicide when i was 14


----------



## tokintwin (May 21, 2008)

i once got suspended from school for putting gum in a teachers purse


----------



## koncyse (May 21, 2008)

i once....

fell victim to racism and stereotypes.....

i went to a department store and they tried to give me store credit...

i said "HEY.. Just because i'm white doesnt mean i pay my bills on time or even at all"

i hope they learned their lesson that day!!


----------



## koncyse (May 21, 2008)

i once read this entire thread in 2 days and found it hard to form a coherent thought or sentence without "i once" starting it off.....


----------



## koncyse (May 21, 2008)

i once knocked out suge knight


----------



## koncyse (May 21, 2008)

i once mowed and raked my aunts whole yard with my brother and because my moms side of the family hated my dad and he was alot like him, she paid me but not him... i turned it down and never done another thing for her... plus when she owned a consignment shop, me and my exwife got a bunch of stuff on front from her and never paid... fuck that bitch...

i once went with my brother to clean my grandmothers house (also on my moms side) because she was too disabled to do it.. we did this for enough to rent a super nintendo game at the corner game shop... $2.50... $5.00 all together... and she refused to pay my brother when he did everything... i fucked off... i never went back over there either...

they all loved me, but thats my bro and fuck that shit... i love him more than them any day


----------



## koncyse (May 21, 2008)

i once got my house burglarized, and when i called the cops, they found a bowl behind a lamp in a room i told them wasnt touched... 

i once was arrested and the guy was never even looked for when i knew who it was....

i once had my exwife leave and take my 3 kids...

i once knew heartache... not at the ex... just the kids.. i hated that bitch...

i once almost died from stress induced ulcers because of her....

i once lost 40 lbs in two weeks and spent another 2 weeks in the hospital....

i once had a myspace...

i once met the most wonderful woman ever on there...

i once thanked every higher power every day for love at first sight and the ability to recognize it when it came along....

i once never regretted being arrested...

i finally... for once... was happy...


----------



## dew-b (May 21, 2008)

i once let out a fart in class that cleared the room. for 3 days hey had to air it out the room.couldn't blaim it on the dog


----------



## koncyse (May 21, 2008)

david????

i once had a friend that did the same thing....


----------



## JohnnyBravo (May 21, 2008)

In about 2 months I'm going to be able to say I once harvested a 1/4 pound (harvested yesterday) and smoked all my friends out every time I went over to their house and now my 1/4 pound is gone


----------



## tokintwin (May 21, 2008)

i once wished that i could trade lives with someone


----------



## Joker52 (May 22, 2008)

i once ate a brownie...then i ate another one...


----------



## InvaderMark (May 22, 2008)

i once called 911 for a kid i just met because everyone else was scared.


----------



## 40acres (May 22, 2008)

I once slept with a girl, had her pregnant in a week, and then was abandoned with the child.


----------



## mastakoosh (May 22, 2008)

i once dreaded going camping with my wife and in-laws. its like 50 degrees out haha.


----------



## MatsuMist (May 22, 2008)

.............................


----------



## koncyse (May 22, 2008)

i once had a life


----------



## tokintwin (May 22, 2008)

i once smoked 1/8 of shake popped some vicodine and drank some nasty shit(i have kno idea wat it was)and got molested by the guy i was with

ione sobered up off some nasty ass shit 1*8 of shake a nd a couple vicodines and beat the fuck outta of a confused ass gay kid


----------



## 40acres (May 23, 2008)

tokintwin said:


> i once smoked 1/8 of shake popped some vicodine and drank some nasty shit(i have kno idea wat it was)and got molested by the guy i was with
> 
> ione sobered up off some nasty ass shit 1*8 of shake a nd a couple vicodines and beat the fuck outta of a confused ass gay kid


You got fucked up and experimented with gay sex?


and when you sobered up you went to find the guy?


----------



## t0k3s (May 23, 2008)

tokintwin said:


> i once smoked 1/8 of shake popped some vicodine and drank some nasty shit(i have kno idea wat it was)and got molested by the guy i was with
> 
> ione sobered up off some nasty ass shit 1*8 of shake a nd a couple vicodines and beat the fuck outta of a confused ass gay kid


I once got very confused by a post


----------



## koncyse (May 23, 2008)

tokintwin said:


> i once smoked 1/8 of shake popped some vicodine and drank some nasty shit(i have kno idea wat it was)and got molested by the guy i was with
> 
> ione sobered up off some nasty ass shit 1*8 of shake a nd a couple vicodines and beat the fuck outta of a confused ass gay kid



i once thought that should've been kept to yourself....

and i once had a good idea of what you "drank".... man juices...


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 23, 2008)

MMMMMMMmmmm....man juice......


koncyse said:


> i once thought that should've been kept to yourself....
> 
> and i once had a good idea of what you "drank".... man juices...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 23, 2008)

i once choked on my bile.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 23, 2008)

i once figured out folks think I'm a guy when I'm online.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> i once figured out folks think I'm a guy when I'm online.



i once assumed "Stoney McFried" was a guy. something about the "Mc" just seems masculine.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 23, 2008)

i once asked,Did that help with the bile thing??


fdd2blk said:


> i once assumed "Stoney McFried" was a guy. something about the "Mc" just seems masculine.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> i once asked,Did that help with the bile thing??


i once swallowed my bile and snuggled up next to Stoney McFried.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 23, 2008)

I once looked around nervously for Mrs. fdd


fdd2blk said:


> i once swallowed my bile and snuggled up next to Stoney McFried.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I once looked around nervously for Mrs. fdd


i once briefly forgot Mrs. Fdd. i'm in sooooooo much trouble.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 23, 2008)

I once hid under the bed as Mrs Fdd grabbed the shotgun!


fdd2blk said:


> i once briefly forgot Mrs. Fdd. i'm in sooooooo much trouble.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 23, 2008)

I once knew a man from Nantucket...


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 23, 2008)

I once knew a man from madras!


----------



## t0k3s (May 24, 2008)

I once new a man from the woods.


----------



## Ramzy (May 26, 2008)

i once read all 85 pages of this post.
I once realized that i am one boring person.
I once moved to Colorado (4 months ago) and realized it was the worst choice i had ever made and cant wait for my lease to run out (8 months left)


----------



## fdd2blk (May 26, 2008)

i once attended cannabis college. i want more.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 26, 2008)

Ramzy said:


> i once read all 85 pages of this post.
> I once realized that i am one boring person.
> I once moved to Colorado (4 months ago) and realized it was the worst choice i had ever made and cant wait for my lease to run out (8 months left)


*Ramzy- I never liked the place much either. Hope to Christ you're not in Fort Collins!*


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 26, 2008)

huh why not like CO my GF is moving there for her job... i thought the grass was greener there?


----------



## Barrelhse (May 26, 2008)

I once knew a woman named Alice
Who used a dynamite stick as a phallus.
They found her vagina in South Carolina,
And bits of her tits in Dallas.


----------



## primeralives (May 26, 2008)

i once pissed on my bedroom floor, to drunk to realize that i wasnt in my bathroom....


----------



## mastakoosh (May 26, 2008)

i once went camping all weekend and drank wild turkey til my liver screamed for mercy(i usually dont drink the devil juice).


----------



## Barrelhse (May 26, 2008)

OB Cron--Oh, I lived there for a few mos., not really long enough to get to know the place. In the end, though, the ultra-conservative and generally bigoted attitude was difficult to be around. I went to BC and WA after that, loved the Pacific Northwest. Worked salmon boats, paper mills, construction. I'm back in New Eng.now ( from ME), and growing strong at 58.


----------



## bongspit (May 26, 2008)

*I once voted on whether or not have an old farts section...I guess it went away....*


----------



## Ramzy (May 26, 2008)

Barrelhse said:


> *Ramzy- I never liked the place much either. Hope to Christ you're not in Fort Collins!*


nope not fort collins but in westminister which is just outside denver.



OB Cron Kenobi said:


> huh why not like CO my GF is moving there for her job... i thought the grass was greener there?


i dont think it would be such a bad place but i am have a very hard time finding a job and i havent made one friends since i moved here and where i came from i had all sorts of friends and weather or not you liked me and my small main core group of friends everyone knew who we were


----------



## blinkykush (May 26, 2008)

I once took a turd in the middle of the living room, because i could


----------



## blinkykush (May 26, 2008)

i once made up that I took a turd in the middle of the living room,because i could


----------



## koncyse (May 26, 2008)

i once laughed...
then again because i could.. and you made me...


----------



## bongspit (May 26, 2008)

*I once thought blinkey had turd fetish....*


----------



## koncyse (May 26, 2008)

i once whole-heartedly agreed...


----------



## hothousemary (May 26, 2008)

I once lived in a squat with no electricity and now live in a paid for house!


----------



## Ramzy (May 28, 2008)

i once couldnt find anything green and full of THC to smoke in denver


----------



## Pookiedough (May 30, 2008)

I once had a bumblebee poop in my eye.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 30, 2008)

Pookiedough said:


> I once had a bumblebee poop in my eye.



What does bumble bee poop smell like ? " Honey bunches of O's ?


----------



## Pookiedough (May 30, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> What does bumble bee poop smell like ? " Honey bunches of O's ?


You know I completely forgot to sniff it,im slipping in my old age.


----------



## hom36rown (May 30, 2008)

I once kicked a guy straight in the teeth...lights out bitch!


----------



## hothousemary (May 31, 2008)

I once got kicked straight in the teeth....lights out sucked!!!


----------



## nickfury510 (May 31, 2008)

i once shot up heroin while in rehab


----------



## ToastyBowlDropper (May 31, 2008)

I once had a sex dream about Steve Irwin and (a curvier version of) Kat Von D (since i find her a bit thin to begin with i suppose). It was epic XD

I'm a female btw.


----------



## GuNjAhLoRd (May 31, 2008)

i once robbed a church then crashed my car the next day


----------



## bwinn27 (May 31, 2008)

i once lost touch with the people that understand me the most.


----------



## nickfury510 (May 31, 2008)

i once banged a chick in a porta-potie on the beach


----------



## bongspit (May 31, 2008)

*I once thought bwinn had joined a cult....*


----------



## koncyse (May 31, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I once thought bwinn had joined a cult....*


i once agreed again... again...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 1, 2008)

I once had to clean up cat diarrhea cuz my male sodomized my female.


----------



## GuNjAhLoRd (Jun 1, 2008)

I once grabbed my highschool teachers ass and got kicked out of school but it was so worth it


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 1, 2008)

i once gave my teacher a pot cookie...


----------



## bk4u4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

i once killed a man .................................................hahah just joking


----------



## bongspit (Jun 1, 2008)

*I once saw a chicken cross a road...*


----------



## Ramzy (Jun 1, 2008)

i once ran a chicken down that was crossing the road


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 2, 2008)

i once hit a bird in mid flight while doing 110 going north up hwy 1


----------



## bk4u4ever (Jun 2, 2008)

i once shot a chipmunk with an arrow. very lucky


----------



## InvaderMark (Jun 2, 2008)

i once shot a goose with a cheap bb gun. i felt bad.


----------



## Pookiedough (Jun 2, 2008)

I once drove a moped when i was much too stoned to be doing so and it took me 45 mins to make a 15 min trip in 92 degree weather....tah da!


----------



## GuNjAhLoRd (Jun 2, 2008)

ionce smoked some bomb ass weed and got knocked the fuck out
and my mates once filmed me getting knocked the fuck out


----------



## hemlockstones (Jun 5, 2008)

i killed a wabbit with a thrown tennis racket.... really lucky

felt bad


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 5, 2008)

i once shot a peacock with a blowgun.

i didnt feel bad at all. they are annoying and spoiled


----------



## Adamus P.R.I.M.E. (Jun 5, 2008)

While I was in the Military, on my 18th birthday, I slept with my commander's daughter, stole her panties, and hung them on my rear view mirror... I still have them hangin...


----------



## bk4u4ever (Jun 5, 2008)

thats fuckin awsome


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 5, 2008)

I once found an abandoned house with an old garage in back full of old cars


----------



## Adamus P.R.I.M.E. (Jun 6, 2008)

bk4u4ever said:


> thats fucking awesome


Dude, Your tellin me... I couldn't exactly "stick it to the man" BUT.... 

I settled for his daughter instead... 

like i always say... Husbands, Fathers, Boyfriends, and finance's are just obstacles


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Jun 9, 2008)

i once closed the door to prevent my bird from flying out but than the bird got smudged right in the door/wall.


----------



## bk4u4ever (Jun 9, 2008)

i once skipped scjhool to smoke pot allday


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 10, 2008)

bk4u4ever said:


> i once skipped scjhool to smoke pot allday


hahahha ive done that, what grade are you in?


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 10, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> hahahha ive done that, what grade are you in?


haha i remember doing that back in the day.


----------



## InvaderMark (Jun 10, 2008)

i once wished i was more motivated.


----------



## bk4u4ever (Jun 10, 2008)

11th
6'4 athletic


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 11, 2008)

bk4u4ever said:


> 11th
> 6'4 athletic


Did you fail a grade?


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 11, 2008)

I once boned a midget


----------



## MoePunn (Jun 11, 2008)

I once got into a fight at the gym, and I went to scoop slam the dude and he reached behind me grabbed a 5 lb weight and proceeded to hit me 3 times in the head I don't even remember the 3rd hit... Needless to say that was a fight I lost


----------



## MoePunn (Jun 11, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I once boned a midget




Zekedogg, I'll see your boned a midget and raise you "@ my best friends bachelor party he and I ran a G on a midget named (yes you guessed it) Bridgett" I can't make this shit up!!


----------



## InvaderMark (Jun 12, 2008)

i once cried all day bc my girl left for another dude.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 12, 2008)

i once just smiled and answered the question.


----------



## dak1b (Jun 12, 2008)

I once.... well many times have taken guys girlfriends im sorry for all relationship problems you are all having.


----------



## MoePunn (Jun 12, 2008)

I once saw a 95 mph fastball from Randy Johnson incinerate a bird


----------



## AchillesLast (Jun 13, 2008)

I once stole $60 of liquor from Albertsons resulting in my friend almost getting arrested.


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 13, 2008)

AchillesLast said:


> I once stole $60 of liquor from Albertsons resulting in my friend almost getting arrested.


I once stole alot less then 60$ of liquor from Albertsons and did not get caught


----------



## gangjababy (Jun 13, 2008)

I once huffed ether.


----------



## marijuana~momma (Jun 13, 2008)

I once killed a man...........once

the people, i love the people


----------



## marijuana~momma (Jun 13, 2008)

I was really high when I wrote that, please DON'T ASK ME WHAT IT MEANS!!! 

I shocked myself with that bit of news!! lol

i am such a freak, i hope there is love for the freaks
(i love the humping smiley face emoticon, but i am too afraid to use it)
yay for humping smileys

oops. tee-he


----------



## ToastyBowlDropper (Jun 13, 2008)

I love the people too!!! XP they are crunchy and taste good with katsup. O.O ((not really)) 

I once... burped in a bank line and i don't mean like, a little burp into your palm kinda burp either.  It was waaaaay louder than i was expecting, so i was shocked as well. It was rather quiet in there, but there was the hustle and bustle noise of a busy bank. It had obviously been me, so what else can you do? Since there were a few looks thrown my way i just smiled and nodded.

btw,,,, 

look how they hump in suck sync!!! *claps*


----------



## abwhite86 (Jun 13, 2008)

i oce smoked weed widow b4 highschool one morning hit a deer then my friend that was with me threw up in the hall way lol true story swear to god


----------



## stickycrippler (Jun 14, 2008)

I once huffed gas out of a neighbors old snowmobile with a friend. The world started spinning and my friend passed out. I thought he was dead...scared the shit out of me and i never tried that dumb shit again


----------



## bk4u4ever (Jun 14, 2008)

i once realized i smoke way to much weed


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 14, 2008)

i once went floating on an innertube in the river today. it started out warm and sunny and then turned into rain and lightning for almost 2 hours lol. 2nd year in a row the family float trip turned out this way.


----------



## whatwherehow (Jun 15, 2008)

i once was lost.... but now i'm found


----------



## pandabear (Jun 15, 2008)

I once Maybe didnt treat you Quite as good as I should have, Maybe I didnt love you Quite as often as I could have......but you were always on my mind, you were always on my mind


----------



## pandabear (Jun 15, 2008)

hemlockstones said:


> i killed a wabbit with a thrown tennis racket.... really lucky
> 
> felt bad


 
wow dude you are sooo lucky im soooo jealous your really lucky


sorry that post made me bust out laughin


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 15, 2008)

whatwherehow said:


> i once was lost.... but now i'm found


*Was blind,but now I see,,,*


----------



## sheskunk (Jun 15, 2008)

i once logged back on.


----------



## marijuana~momma (Jun 15, 2008)

I once snuck out of my parent's house to go down to the Siletz river, and take a swim at night. We met some boys from school, my sister and I, and the two of us stripped down to our bras and panties, and swam. When I swam out to the middle of the river, fish would swim through and touch the insides of my thighs as I treaded water. The water was always cool, even on the warmest of days, and that night had been a hot one. I was, at the time, inlove with one of the boys there, his name was John, we swam together, but I was too afraid to let him know how much I liked him. We re-dressed after swimming, and walked home, of course by the time we got home our clothes were soaked mostly, but my parents never did ask... And a short time later, my sister ended up sleeping with John, claiming she never knew I liked him! C'est la vie.............


----------



## PETE247 (Jun 15, 2008)

I once told my friend to shoot the skunk that got into his house under the cabinet with his pellet gun.He did and it smelled like skunky burnt sulfer in his house for months.......


----------



## MoePunn (Jun 15, 2008)

I once paid bum $29 to dance in the middle of North Ave (busiest street in Baltimore city) while the light was green and completely disregard traffic... This was the funniest shit I've ever seen in person...


----------



## pandabear (Jun 16, 2008)

I once was driving down the street at night in Atlanta with my friend,

all of a sudden he says watch out!!!! i was goin maybe 45 mph on a dark street

as soon as he said watch out an old woman appeared into my vision standing in the middle of the street with a walker just starting into my headlights like a stunned dear. 

I was maybe 20 feet from smashing into her at full speed,

in a crazy hyper panic i slamed the brakes untill they locked up and cut the wheel as far as she would go and hence begins a nightmarish skid of my jeep skiding sideways towards this feeble old woman.

the jeep stopped about 2 feet from the old women parked sidways in front of her. She still hadnt moved an inch 

took me about 3 seconds to compute what just happened then i took a left and floored it outa there


I never forgot how close i came to killing her. thank god my friend was with me or I would have never seen her.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

I once watched my grandmother have an arguement with the toaster oven. 

She was schizophrenic.


----------



## InvaderMark (Jun 17, 2008)

i once watched my high school english teacher bump into an empty desk and apologize.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 17, 2008)

*I once knew a one-legged girl named Eileen...*


----------



## bk4u4ever (Jun 17, 2008)

i once at a hamburger !!!!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 17, 2008)

i once thought damn i need to weed-eat while its not hot but i am too lazy.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

I once saw a goose, kissing a moose....


----------



## PETE247 (Jun 17, 2008)

I once(today) I was in a open cab loader in 118 degree heat for 8 hrs....


----------



## Adamus P.R.I.M.E. (Jun 17, 2008)

I once took a dump... I wiped to find nothing on the paper... I stood up to see nothing in the toilet... I thought i had totally wasted a trip in the bathroom... or there was a glitch in the matrix...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

I once kissed a girl, and I liked it (the taste of her cherry chapstick)

[[and is that Earth Worm JIM?]]


----------



## Adamus P.R.I.M.E. (Jun 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I once kissed a girl, and I liked it (the taste of her cherry chapstick)
> 
> [[and is that Earth Worm JIM?]]


I like that song... and you are oh so correct...


----------



## ToastyBowlDropper (Jun 18, 2008)

I once spent 14 hours and 27 minutes on the phone with my now ex-boyfriend. Sun down to sunrise basically


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 18, 2008)

I once almost walked 2 miles at night, in a swim suit and a towel, barefoot, because someone pissed me off and I was too stubborn to get back in the car.

I say almost because before I got more than half a mile, someone I knew happened to be driving by and picked me up.

I've done a lot of stupid things out of stubborn pride.


----------



## marijuana~momma (Jun 18, 2008)

Adamus P.R.I.M.E. said:


> I like that song... and you are oh so correct...


Strange, I couldn't find the post where she originally gave head!! And I looked too 

In this particular storyboard, aren't we supposed to be telling of all the things we did ONCE ???  Does this story still work wicky bitch??? lmao 

*marijuana momma claps and giggles*


So, um I got nothing new, but found this very amusing....

Yay for giving head!!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 18, 2008)

If you click the red thing about the quote in his sig, it'll take you right to the post he's quoting, lo


----------



## marijuana~momma (Jun 18, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> If you click the red thing about the quote in his sig, it'll take you right to the post he's quoting, lo


 
Thank you so much, that is good to know!!! lol....
haha, i found that quite funny.... But then again I have an odd sense of humor, i have been told anyway!! lol


----------



## crazy-mental (Jun 18, 2008)

i once was having sex"doggey" in my grans front room with a girl, and grandmar caught us.
2she was watching for 25mins".


----------



## crazy-mental (Jun 18, 2008)

marijuana~momma said:


> Thank you so much, that is good to know!!! lol....
> haha, i found that quite funny.... But then again I have an odd sense of humor, i have been told anyway!! lol


easy momma hows it going?.


----------



## marijuana~momma (Jun 18, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> easy momma hows it going?.


Hey, i didn't say I was easy, WHO TOLD YOU THAT!! lol......

is going good...............it's all good.............

and I find it funny that your granny watched, probably didn't know what to say either.... lol


----------



## crazy-mental (Jun 18, 2008)

yes it was funny after.


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 19, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> yes it was funny after.


I once wondered why there was no i once in the i once post


----------



## MoePunn (Jun 19, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> I once wondered why there was no i once in the i once post



You know T0k3s, I once wondered the same thing


----------



## bongspit (Jun 19, 2008)

*I once wondered if you two were the watchers of the post?*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

I once waltzed up and down the aisles of a Home Depot.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

metsystem said:


> .....I once


You once tried to embed something from youtube in your sig, but it didn't work.


----------



## marijuana~momma (Jun 20, 2008)

I once thought that BONGSPIT's new avatar pic, was really hot...... 
*marijuana~momma blushes and laughs*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

I once thought that BONGSPIT was really hot


----------



## bongspit (Jun 20, 2008)

*I once thought I would never hit the wall....*


----------



## skiskate (Jun 20, 2008)

I once was a stupid kid and made a fire on the park down the street from me. Long story short the slide went up pretty fast. I kinda feel bad because the kids had no park for the summer.


----------



## MoePunn (Jun 20, 2008)

I once (well a little more than once) had a threesum with my baby mova & my ex-wife...


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Jun 21, 2008)

I once made a (straight) dude cry. Using only MY WORDS.  *fist pump* Yeah!


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 21, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> I once made a (straight) dude cry. Using only MY WORDS.  *fist pump* Yeah!


I once laughed my ass off


----------



## MoePunn (Jun 22, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> I once laughed my ass off





EarthlyPassions said:


> I once made a (straight) dude cry. Using only MY WORDS.  *fist pump* Yeah!




I once 2nd'd t0k3s notion...


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 22, 2008)

I once went down on this chick and her muff smelled like fish.. 

and then

I once kicked a girl out of the apartment


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 22, 2008)

I once had to take some ipecac. It was horrible.


----------



## raeman1990 (Jun 22, 2008)

i once found 2 ounces of weed in my basement 

needless to say there wasn't two ounces left when i was done


----------



## raeman1990 (Jun 22, 2008)

i once punched my good friend in the face because he said "fuck" after i asked him not to say that in my house 

we were like 11 ish


----------



## raeman1990 (Jun 22, 2008)

now that i think of it, i'm a pretty agro grower...


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 22, 2008)

i once fingered a girl multiple times in a row in kindergarten

i one got expelled from kindergarten...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 22, 2008)

I once got a guy expelled from our class for grabbing my ass. The bullshit part was, when I complained about him, they suggested switching MY class schedule. I flipped the fuck out. He got switched.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2008)

i once put my foot down.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 23, 2008)

I once put my foot behind my head.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I once put my foot behind my head.


come over.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> come over.


Don't tempt me...





I once was at a loss for words. (I know, hard to believe)


----------



## AboveYourInfluence (Jun 23, 2008)

I once intentionally kicked my mother in the stomach while she was pregnant. I was 5 years old. Luckily my little brother was fine. I still feel bad tho.


----------



## bambikill (Jun 27, 2008)

I once was mean to the only person i cared about, only to have that blow up in my face.

I once saw some kid fall off a playground and break his arm so the bone stuck through the skin. I just kept walking...

I once brought a plant camping with me when i was a kid and just let it grow in the forest around our spot for a couple weeks. Every hour on the hour a cop would drive by.

I once threatened someone with an ax outside their house over 5$.

I once lied to everyone about everything.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 28, 2008)

I once was literally paralyzed by fear. I couldn't move, couldn't breathe, when I tried to make a sound, nothing would come out....


----------



## metsystem (Jun 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I once was literally paralyzed by fear. I couldn't move, couldn't breathe, when I tried to make a sound, nothing would come out....


Why does it smell like a huge hit of salvia in here?


----------



## Green on Green (Jul 1, 2008)

I once won a race to count to 1, when I won I was asked what I wanted. I wondered and wondered until I could wonder no more...I wanted one ounce of wonderful weed....I was glad I won


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 1, 2008)

i once was knew a woman who lived in a shoe


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 1, 2008)

i once accidentally gave my grandma phnemonia........ ON ACCIDENT I SAID!!!!! or was it?


----------



## papasnaps (Jul 1, 2008)

I once almost choked on some candy cause i was to high to eat.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 1, 2008)

I once knew the meaning of life....but when the high faded away, I couldn't remember it.


----------



## papasnaps (Jul 1, 2008)

i once dived in the shallow end of the pool and had to get stitches on my forehead man im a dumbass.


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 2, 2008)

papasnaps said:


> i once dived in the shallow end of the pool and had to get stitches on my forehead man im a dumbass.




I w\once watched someone do that.... lol Papas are you from B-more?


----------



## papasnaps (Jul 2, 2008)

MoePunn said:


> I w\once watched someone do that.... lol Papas are you from B-more?


 Naw im from memphis when that happend i was on a trip somewhere cant remember where cause i got stoned too much


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 2, 2008)

I once had a panic attack in a casket when I was a kid. We were roaming the mortuary at a funeral, and they stuffed me in and held the lid closed. I freaked. I think that might be why I'm claustrophobic.


----------



## t0k3s (Jul 2, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I once had a panic attack in a casket when I was a kid. We were roaming the mortuary at a funeral, and they stuffed me in and held the lid closed. I freaked. I think that might be why I'm claustrophobic.


Yea that could be a definite reason


----------



## SquirrelGod (Jul 2, 2008)

i once sold your tv for crack...

it's not my fault Im an addict...


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 2, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I once had a panic attack in a casket when I was a kid. We were roaming the mortuary at a funeral, and they stuffed me in and held the lid closed. I freaked. I think that might be why I'm claustrophobic.





I once read this guys posting and felt sorry for him today and the shit he was talking about probably happen 20 or 30 years ago...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 2, 2008)

MoePunn said:


> I once read this guys posting and felt sorry for him today and the shit he was talking about probably happen 20 or 30 years ago...


 
Are you talking about ME? First, I'm a girl, lol, and it happened maybe....15 years ago?


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 2, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Are you talking about ME? First, I'm a girl, lol, and it happened maybe....15 years ago?




I once had to correct myself about an earlier posting which I only screwed up because (yep you guessed it, I was good'n'high when I posted it) So anyways Yeah you wicked bitch (Sorry I couldn't resist) I didn't realize you were a chic, 2nd I was just guessing how long ago but you still have my sympathy actually its worse now cause you are a girl... I hope those guys who did that to you get trapped on an elevator with a fat ass who has gas LOL
Viva-la-resistance


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 2, 2008)

i once got off RIU


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 2, 2008)

i once sold my t.v. for 50 bucks to my friend so i could sniff all night and party at the strip club. not too many lapdances or vip for 50 bucks.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 3, 2008)

MoePunn said:


> I once had to correct myself about an earlier posting which I only screwed up because (yep you guessed it, I was good'n'high when I posted it) So anyways Yeah you wicked bitch (Sorry I couldn't resist) I didn't realize you were a chic, 2nd I was just guessing how long ago but you still have my sympathy actually its worse now cause you are a girl... I hope those guys who did that to you get trapped on an elevator with a fat ass who has gas LOL
> Viva-la-resistance


I once was locked in a chicken coup by the same cousins who trapped me in the casket. The hens didn't scare me, but that rooster was a mean sum bitch


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 6, 2008)

I once crapped my pants on the strip in Vegas. Trust me, what happened there, stayed there, the maid at the MGM Grand found a nice stinky surprise in the trash can.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 7, 2008)

I once chased a shot of tequila with a beer. I don't like beer as a chaser. I don't like BEER.


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Jul 7, 2008)

I once fell of a chair and broke my arm


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Jul 7, 2008)

i once bought about 7 mexican tods (in mexico) some lolipops. 
lol they were stoked


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 7, 2008)

I once had a bum begging for food at the drive thru have the NERVE to ask me to get him TWO NUMBER ELEVENS. Fool was obviously crazy.


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 7, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I once had a bum begging for food at the drive thru have the NERVE to ask me to get him TWO NUMBER ELEVENS. Fool was obviously crazy.



Did you at least buy him one of them?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 8, 2008)

Fuck no! I started laughing my ass off and told him he was fucking crazy if he thought I was going to buy him two meals, he needed to be more realistic, and he kept insisting.


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Fuck no! I started laughing my ass off and told him he was fucking crazy if he thought I was going to buy him two meals, he needed to be more realistic, and he kept insisting.




Oh yeah Fuck him in the ear if he's going to persist, Ahhh did he forget who's helping who?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 8, 2008)

I once said the phrase "cock sucker" to my grandmother. I was 9 at the time.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 8, 2008)

I once grew some pot.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 8, 2008)

I once broke my collar bone.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 8, 2008)

I once had sex with another woman!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 8, 2008)

I once had lunch with another woman.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 8, 2008)

Is that a euphamism for something? haha


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 8, 2008)

lol, nope, we just had lunch


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 8, 2008)

i once watched a beautiful lady slowly enjoy a banana on her lunch break. she did not know i was watching her. or did she? one would wonder. maybe she just likes bananas.


----------



## shroomyshroom (Jul 8, 2008)

I once told my boss to "go fuck a cactus..." she once said "your fired..."


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 8, 2008)

"They literally made me stop eating foods that were shaped like dicks. No hotdogs, no popsicles. You know how many foods are shaped like dicks? The best kind!"


----------



## shroomyshroom (Jul 8, 2008)

i once got diagnosed with type 1 diabetes....


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 8, 2008)

You can get a medical marijuana license for that...


----------



## shroomyshroom (Jul 8, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> You can get a medical marijuana license for that...


 
I once thought to my self " if only i lived in America"


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 8, 2008)

Land of the free, home of the faded


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jul 8, 2008)

shroomyshroom said:


> i once got diagnosed with type 1 diabetes....


I once thought about how horrible that is (im becoming an EMT and we deal with them a lot)


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 8, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Land of the free, home of the faded


2 Black...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 8, 2008)

Naw, I'm not black, I'm Mexican/Italian...


----------



## Lynchburgfall (Jul 9, 2008)

i once smoked salvia out of my 4ft bong, thought someone was talking to me from above, took my shirt off, yelled at my dog, looked out the window through the miniblinds about 15 times in 30 seconds, strategically maneuvered (dipping and scampering) around the kitchen and all its island components, thought about how cool camouflage is, grew a mustache, shaved it off, and fell into an increasingly bottomless, bottomless hole. salvia sux ass.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 9, 2008)

haha I meant Faded2Black FDD2blk?

Im Ausie/Dutch....


----------



## gangjababy (Jul 9, 2008)

Lynchburgfall said:


> i once smoked salvia out of my 4ft bong, thought someone was talking to me from above, took my shirt off, yelled at my dog, looked out the window through the miniblinds about 15 times in 30 seconds, strategically maneuvered (dipping and scampering) around the kitchen and all its island components, thought about how cool camouflage is, grew a mustache, shaved it off, and fell into an increasingly bottomless, bottomless hole. salvia sux ass.


 So you did all of this while tripping in salvia! Some people don't have the stomach for tripping!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 9, 2008)

lol, I know what you meant GG, I was joking


----------



## shroomyshroom (Jul 9, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Naw, I'm not black, I'm Mexican/Italian...


 
i once.. thought if you were female that would be a sexy combo


----------



## fukdapolice (Jul 9, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> So what's it like? Is it really weird like Salvia or some shit?


i reference the high as "going into the matrix". tried it a couple times.. not sumtin i would use regularly


----------



## toasty42088 (Jul 10, 2008)

i once had a one armed garbage man.....ahaha.


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 10, 2008)

toasty42088 said:


> i once had a one armed garbage man.....ahaha.




O.k. I wish I saw that shit 1st thing in the morning high as a mutha I'da laughed my ass off all day on that note...


----------



## toasty42088 (Jul 10, 2008)

MoePunn said:


> O.k. I wish I saw that shit 1st thing in the morning high as a mutha I'da laughed my ass off all day on that note...


 
hell yea. thats how i started every wednesday.


----------



## blackout (Jul 10, 2008)

i once head butted my bullmastiff for being a shit ,split my head wide open the bull mastiff did not even care ,where is the love gone


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 10, 2008)

I once sang this song that doesn't end, yes it goes on and on my friend, some people started singing it not knowing what it was, but they'll continue singing it forever just because this is the song that doesn't end...


----------



## nickfury510 (Jul 10, 2008)

i once had sex with a married woman in an outhouse on a beach in santa cruz


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 10, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> i once had sex with a married woman in an outhouse on a beach in santa cruz



i once wondered what took my wife so long. she said she had to pee real quick.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 10, 2008)

i once got this in austin when i was younger. i was pretty happy


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 10, 2008)

how fun do you still have it?


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 10, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> i once had sex with a married woman in an outhouse on a beach in santa cruz




LOL @ U Nick, I once had sex with a married woman, then went to settlement with her and her husband (on a house I sold them) about 35 minutes later


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 10, 2008)

i once had one of these..
http://www.extremeoutdoorsupply.com/images/gfh/pigme24.jpg


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 10, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> how fun do you still have it?


 i think you were talking to me. if so, no sir i do not. that was one of my first boards and it has been a lonnng time.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 10, 2008)

I once gave a guy a blow job at midnight on new years eve instead of a kiss


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 10, 2008)

i once just walked out to the freezer and grabbed a triple chocolate drumstick supreme.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 10, 2008)

I once was chased by a big, black catfish


----------



## shroomyshroom (Jul 10, 2008)

I once had my missus over for dinner.....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 10, 2008)

I once was losing this game


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jul 10, 2008)

I once browsed a forum while wasted on hash brownies.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 11, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> i once had one of these..
> http://www.extremeoutdoorsupply.com/images/gfh/pigme24.jpg


 i once said cool, do you still have it?


----------



## bigbud69 (Jul 11, 2008)

i once came home from work, and a friend i hadnt seen for years jumped out from around the corner. knocked him out cold. scarred the shit right outta me.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 11, 2008)

I once was forced to listen to someone's life story. He literally raped my ear.


----------



## shroomyshroom (Jul 11, 2008)

I once... did this thing to this person that made that sound that makes you queeze


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 11, 2008)

You gave someone the heimlich maneuver?


----------



## shroomyshroom (Jul 11, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You gave someone the heimlich maneuver?


 
i once just said "yes" to avoid the real thing that happened heheheh lol


----------



## mykul916 (Jul 11, 2008)

i once gave a 10 dollar bill to a homeless guy. he didnt have a sign, and i respect that.


----------



## assrabbi (Jul 11, 2008)

I once trekked 3 eternities to the surface of the sun. I stuck my tongue out and gave her a kiss, I burnt my mouth, nothing tastes the same.


----------



## shroomyshroom (Jul 11, 2008)

assrabbi said:


> I once trekked 3 eternities to the surface of the sun. I stuck my tongue out and gave her a kiss, I burnt my mouth, nothing tastes the same.


 
I once thought that will learn ya hehehehe lol


----------



## rhunter1984 (Jul 27, 2008)

i once sqeezed my foreskin closed while having a pee


----------



## shroomyshroom (Jul 28, 2008)

rhunter1984 said:


> i once sqeezed my foreskin closed while having a pee


i once read this and laughed so hard... my throat hurt


----------



## valuablevariable (Jul 28, 2008)

my dad once slapped me when i was small and later that day took me to Toys R Us and i got to pick out 2 toys that i wanted because he was sorry. i took a skateboard and a microscope.


----------



## chuckbane (Jul 28, 2008)

i once killed 7 men for a decent bag


----------



## Adamus P.R.I.M.E. (Jul 28, 2008)

I once got a 17 man kill streak on Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare

Ps3 Hook is Vanilla_face_420... I slaughter fools...no joke...


----------



## GIJoe8383 (Jul 28, 2008)

i once farted in my pants and a giant nugget came out!!!!kiss-ass...give me head bitch!


----------



## Adamus P.R.I.M.E. (Jul 28, 2008)

Lumkin???????


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 28, 2008)

GIJoe8383 said:


> i once farted in my pants and a giant nugget came out!!!!kiss-ass...give me head bitch!


NUGGET? Is that YOU?!


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 28, 2008)

I once got drunk as shit over my homeboy house and watched this video 
( YouTube - the juggernaut bitch (all credit to marvel)(NOT MINE) ) and laughed so hard I earled.......................................twice


P.S. I'm da Juggernaut Bitch


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 28, 2008)

I once honestly believed that things really happened like they do in musicals. When I was in big crowds, I would wait expectantly for everyone to burst into a perfectly choreographed song and dance sequence....


----------



## Vizion420 (Jul 28, 2008)

i once fucked my girlfriends mom then went home got fucked up and fuck my girlfriend then she sucked me off haha all without a shower needless to say it both was some good pussy haha then i felt guilty but knowing the bitch today it was all worth it, next time i see her ill ask her how her moms pussy taste lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 28, 2008)

ewwwwwwwww


----------



## Vizion420 (Jul 28, 2008)

i once snorted a line in math class and looked and seen my teacher was watching but i never got into trouble LOL


----------



## Vizion420 (Jul 28, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> ewwwwwwwww



yeah i think her mom was better haha, after all i found out the bitch did to me i look back and know it was a good decision


----------



## Vizion420 (Jul 28, 2008)

i once smoked some dope witht his chick got some head and said ill give you some to take with you and sold her a bag full of sugar rofl


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 28, 2008)

I once had a midlife crisis when I was 13.


----------



## Vizion420 (Jul 28, 2008)

i once popped my knee out of place and a kid threw a rock in hit me in the knee knowing it was fucked up i fell to the ground in pain and anger blacked out and picked up a huge chunk of cement and crack his fucking head open at school in front of everyone needless to say no1 else fucked with me haha, when they let me come back weeks later :]


----------



## Vizion420 (Jul 28, 2008)

i once filled a 3 liter bottle full of chlorine powder then added all the coke back into it tightened the lid very fast and blew half of the pool building up and ran like fuck


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 29, 2008)

I once had my leg humped...by a grown man.


----------



## Vizion420 (Jul 29, 2008)

i once drunk a whole bottle of nyquil when i was 14 and tripped my fucking bawls off at school all day


----------



## Vizion420 (Jul 29, 2008)

i once got a tatoo on the best fucking acid i ever ate in my life needless to say dont do that shit


----------



## Vizion420 (Jul 29, 2008)

i once posted in the greatest thread i ever read


----------



## Vizion420 (Jul 29, 2008)

i once went 2 weeks without weed because my main dude got busted with 1800lbs sadly the last 2 weeks thats why i cant stop posting in this great thread


----------



## Vizion420 (Jul 29, 2008)

stompin76 said:


> I once thought I missed my ex-husband.
> 
> So I backed up and ran over him again. LOL (Joke)
> 
> ...



haha your the greatest


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 29, 2008)

I once was stranded at the mall without any money to get home. I took off my shoes, rolled up my jeans and went wading in the fountain for quarters. Caught me a bus


----------



## Vizion420 (Jul 29, 2008)

wax1 said:


> I once lost my virginity to a girl much older than myself. I was 15 and she was 23. It was awesome for me at the time. The whole fling lasted about a month or so.
> 
> So is that creepy or not creepy?


nah man i was 15 and lost my virginty to 25 year old all was good


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 29, 2008)

I once ran out of lube....


----------



## Vizion420 (Jul 29, 2008)

i once got my gf pregnant all joy of my life to have a child 5 months later the bitch and her mom aborted it leaving me in despair and half my soul ripped from my existence still to this day, i still wonder why and how can someone do that i just wanted to hold it forever in my life


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 29, 2008)

I once wondered if the abortion was even legal?After a certain point they won't abort unless it's a health risk.


Vizion420 said:


> i once got my gf pregnant all joy of my life to have a child 5 months later the bitch and her mom aborted it leaving me in despair and half my soul ripped from my existence still to this day, i still wonder why and how can someone do that i just wanted to hold it forever in my life


----------



## Vizion420 (Jul 29, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I once wondered if the abortion was even legal?After a certain point they won't abort unless it's a health risk.


try Bham Alabama and was 4 mths 2 weeks to be exact 



and if that aint fucked up enough i found out it was her third one


----------



## Vizion420 (Jul 29, 2008)

dankforall said:


> I once used my wifes pee to pass a drung test.(actually i did it twice)


oh thats funny i had a friend do that needless to say he learnt his wife was pregnant after that hehe


----------



## Vizion420 (Jul 29, 2008)

kokorunsmajor said:


> I once fucked my aunt...not very proud but hey just throwing it outthere..*we were both stoned*



i wouldnt admit to that ever haha


----------



## jahman2222 (Jul 29, 2008)

Vizion420 said:


> nah man i was 15 and lost my virginty to 25 year old all was good


same except she was alil older than 25..scared me for life,


----------



## Vizion420 (Jul 29, 2008)

i once realized that i think im the only fucker from Alabama on this site :[


----------



## Vizion420 (Jul 29, 2008)

i once lost the best friend i ever had or will have to a stupid fucking drunk driver


----------



## Vizion420 (Jul 29, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I once thought...isnt America Grand?
> 
> Thats fucking terrible.
> 
> ...


feel free to try my state out if ya want 

http://norml.org/index.cfm?wtm_view=&Group_ID=4521


i once searched all post started by FDD because they are all the shit and found this thread haha


*






*​


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 29, 2008)

Vizion420 said:


> i once fucked my girlfriends mom then went home got fucked up and fuck my girlfriend then she sucked me off haha all without a shower needless to say it both was some good pussy haha then i felt guilty but knowing the bitch today it was all worth it, next time i see her ill ask her how her moms pussy taste lol




Thats gangsta Vizion, I fucked two sisters before, two cousins before but mom and daughter is fuckin great... I'm going to rep U in a sec once I'm done with this post... 



Stoney McFried said:


> I once ran out of lube....


I'd Lube ya lil ass up and down girllll 



Vizion420 said:


> i wouldnt admit to that ever haha



If it makes you feel any better I fucked my wife's aunt but ur own aunt... ummm hmmm hmmmm I wouldn't have admit that ever either...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 29, 2008)

Ewewew!!!!!!!!


moepunn said:


> thats gangsta vizion, i fucked two sisters before, two cousins before but mom and daughter is fuckin great... I'm going to rep u in a sec once i'm done with this post...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chuckbane (Jul 29, 2008)

i once sharted (when you think its a fart but its actually a shit) my pants at the beginning of a shift and worked all the way to lunch telling cooworkers i was just farting a lot. lol. its a good thing i work at people's houses lmao


----------



## Vizion420 (Jul 29, 2008)

chuckbane said:


> i once sharted (when you think its a fart but its actually a shit) my pants at the beginning of a shift and worked all the way to lunch telling cooworkers i was just farting a lot. lol. its a good thing i work at people's houses lmao


now thats hillarious  rep u on dat one


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jul 29, 2008)

I once had a nightmare about my cabbage patch doll. It went all terminator on me, with half of it's face gone and one red eye...


----------



## lorenzo08 (Jul 30, 2008)

I once.. wanted to ask out a girl who works on the other side of the office I work in. I "thought" I knew her name, so I sent her an email. she was 20 something. turns out it wasn't her name or email address, and the email went to some lady in her 50's.. she forwards it on to her supervisor and he emails me asking about it. later that day I find out everyone in the area was laughing about it. lol. the girl the email was meant for was married anyway. a laughing buddy of mine at work informed me. lol. office humor sucks


----------



## chuckbane (Aug 15, 2008)

i once put peanut butter on my balls for my dog to lick off but she bit them instead..... that was the last time i fooled around with bestiality,, thats for sure


----------



## skippy pb (Aug 21, 2008)

i once read these posts and decided that some people are fucked up


----------



## chuckbane (Aug 21, 2008)

skippy pb said:


> i once read these posts and decided that some people are fucked up


you cant say you have never put your dick on a cat at least...

you know

cat

pussy


get it?

god i love sarcasm!


----------



## chuckbane (Aug 21, 2008)

i once made someone barf telling them something i did once... so i wont tell it again


----------



## skippy pb (Aug 21, 2008)

I once realized fuck it i guess im fucked up too

I once when i was 15 had my girlfriend give me top and she was selfconscience about her body so since it was right after school she wanted the sheets over her so i said no probably... Then i picked up the xbox controller and started playing viva pinata (best when played high). My pinata got smashed by the monster dude and it was my new one. So naturally i said FUCKKK and kinda moved as the xbox players do and made her choke on my dick.

till this day she doens't know that i played or smoked as much weed or cheated on her and to be honest idk how i feel. i guess its ok cause she broke up wit me


----------



## brizzle33 (Aug 22, 2008)

i once threw a nerd in a dumpster and got a charge for it it totally wasent worth the laugh


----------



## MaryJaneDoe (Aug 22, 2008)

I once embezzled a few grand from my employer, a few bucks at a time. Just for the thrill of getting away with it. Which I did. Karma will get me, I'm waiting..... is that part of my thrill too?


----------



## Budsworth (Aug 22, 2008)

I once farted in an elevator full of midgets. Then I got promoted.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 23, 2008)

I once saw one of my friends back his truck up into a cop car


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 23, 2008)

I once beat my meat while taking a shit..............well actually twice


----------



## Arrid (Aug 23, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I once beat my meat while taking a shit..............well actually twice



MEN CAN MULTI-TASK DAMN IT!!!

-----

I once woke up in bed with my best mates mum..

GOOD TIMES.


----------



## stonerbean (Aug 23, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## captain792000 (Aug 23, 2008)

I once....

ate wusabbi peanuts and got a stomach ach, now the thought of wusabbi,s make me sick.....lol.... im stoned so that just came out out of nowhere, its true though....


----------



## skippy pb (Aug 23, 2008)

I once... ate tons of that green stuff you get with sushi, four decent servings of it actually, cause I wanted a pack of bogeys so I bet 5 bucks that I would do it. It wasn't that bad at first, then it kicked in and i couldn't breath. This cause me to rapidly start spitting to get it out but when you spit to much you end up gettin the mcspits were its like slobber and sticks to your face which caused my friend to boot.

So at the end of the day I never got my 5 bucks and now I offically choose not to smoke bogeys or eat wasabi ever again.


----------



## good ol' boy (Aug 23, 2008)

I once tripped off diphenhydramine lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 23, 2008)

I once went to confession. I was in there a while.


----------



## brizzle33 (Aug 23, 2008)

i once had sex with my friends girl and sent him the tape cuz he talks shit lol


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 23, 2008)

i once did e earlier this week. i once thought fuck this, i would rather chill with my girl mary jane over this shit any day.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 23, 2008)

I once smoked 13 bowls in a row without breathing, and a blackhole opened up in the center of the earth....it was a trip.


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 23, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I once smoked 13 bowls in a row without breathing, and a blackhole opened up in the center of the earth....it was a trip.


i once ate so many shrooms that i thought me and my buddies were watching a purple native american war party chase us through a field from 200 feet in the air.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 23, 2008)

I once played guitar on Rock Band, was at 100% for the whole song, and missed the last fucking note! Grrrrr


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 23, 2008)

I once got busted stealing freeon (might be spelled wrong) from air conditioners in our apartments and tried to run and passed out 

passed out because when I was huffing the freeon the maintenance man walked up on me and when I tried to run I just saw stars and next thing I know I was waking up and he was all freaked out and asking what the hell I was doing. ... He ended up letting me go though and always gave me the evil eye when I saw him




And this was when I was 16 ... long time ago.


----------



## MaryJaneDoe (Aug 23, 2008)

I once grew a plant for my dad to see what it looked like because he read in field and stream that quail liked the seeds. Well I was twelve and had no freakin idea of what I was doing but it got a little leggy so I put it outside on the tailgate of his truck to give it more sun. Awhile later I went to get it and his truck was gone. He went driving around Boise Idaho with a three foot pot plant on the tail gate of his truck. As it turned out he drove through the park where all the "hippies" hung out and they were all screaming, and waving right on man!! Needless to say he was not a happy dad when he got home. Still funny as hell because he's a NRA card carrying republican.


----------



## captain792000 (Aug 24, 2008)

I once 
found out my friends dad was growing Mary Jane when i was about 13, so I asked my friend if I could have some so he gave me like 6 leaves, boy was I stoked! lol. I remember trying to dry them and smoke them, didnt taste very good, lol.....


----------



## stonerbean (Aug 24, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I once played guitar on Rock Band, was at 100% for the whole song, and missed the last fucking note! Grrrrr


THATS a pain in the ass lol


----------



## stonerbean (Aug 24, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i once did e earlier this week. i once thought fuck this, i would rather chill with my girl mary jane over this shit any day.



hellz ya! Any day!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 24, 2008)

I once walked the straight line that divides traffic in the middle of a busy street, to prove that I was NOT drunk.


----------



## marijuana~momma (Aug 25, 2008)

I once fell inlove with a beautiful stranger.... Still dream of im....


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 10, 2008)

I once was a coke dealer who had his ex girlfriends brother take me to re-up with 2 grand in my pocket. Dude said he had to stop somewhere first, and i didnt have time for all that, so i called my other friend (who i trusted with my life) to come pick me up. My ex's brother came out of the complex he ran into like what the fuck are you doing ?! i told him i was waitin on my ride cuz i wasnt about to let him bullshit n waste my time. I grabbed my backpack n got out of his Chrystler Pacifica. I waited in the middle of a dead end road for my ride. about ten minutes later my ride hadnt come yet, but my ex's brother came back, driving down the road i was standing in. I didnt think anything of it, n stepped to the side so he could pull up and cry about me leaving him. 

he didnt stop. he hit me square on with a chrystler pacifica doing 30 MPH. i flew back about 30 feet or so, and i actually was able to stand up on my feet, but slowly. by the time i stood up, and looked up, the car was an inch away from my body, and i got hit again. flew back into a mud puddle, and dude got out of the minivan, and took my backpack, which had a .38 in it, with a digit, and about an oz of inositol powder (for cut). He didnt get my cash, which he thought i was stupid enough to carry in my backpack, but still, i couldnt get back up. one of my legs was broke in two places, and all ligaments were torn. other leg only most ligaments were torn. broke two ribs, and i just flat out couldnt get up. i was left for dead in a mud puddle, on a dead end street with nobody around. I passed out. when i woke up i was getting hauled into an ambulance - apparently my dude showed up and called an ambulance for me thank god, lol. 

-This wasnt some stupid one time "i wanna be a drug dealer so im gonna do this" type thing, i was selling coke and various other things for years until this point. I had people around me that wouldnt let a god damn thing happen to me, it was my own personal stupidity that i was doin this with somebody i didnt even really like, n i was alone. After that, i sold dope n OCs for another year, but then i just stopped because my legs couldnt take being on the move all the time. Took some of the money i saved up, and went across europe for one last big travel cuz i figured id never be able to move around like that again after a couple years, was a once in a lifetime oppurtunity, so i packed my shit n left. Was gone for a few months having the time of my life, n i met my wife out in NEw Zealand. After that ive cleaned up completely, am going to school, have gotten married, and have a beautiful son who im raising the right way. I now grow pot for my own medicinal purposes because i never want to have to rely on a pill to kill my pain ever (although i probably will, as this is pretty much a debilitating injury - but pot seems to be working at the moment  ) . 

**Went to A-dam for out honeymoon, and i started reading up about growing bud. N from there i tried doin it for the first time a year later, n the rest is history**
--So i guess mine is :

I once was a stupid motherfucker who almost lost my life because of drugs and money.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 10, 2008)

...I once realized i write stories instead of statements, lol - my bad


----------



## mistacurious (Dec 10, 2008)

I once thought I was jesus and convinced many other people I was too.


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Dec 11, 2008)

I once snorted pixy sticks. (burns like a motherfucker)


----------



## KushKing949 (Dec 12, 2008)

i once put coke on my cock and asked this bitch if she wanted a gagger


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 14, 2008)

I once replied in an 18 month old thread called 'I Once...'


----------



## ganjaman13 (Dec 14, 2008)

i once nutted in my neighbors pool i accidentely found the filter water return made a strange kind of hands free masturbation machine


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 14, 2008)

i once slapped my friend silly for waking me up during my nap. this was last month.


----------



## greenleafhigh (Dec 14, 2008)

I ounce had to eat a whole ounce of buds in fear of getting cought with it but lol it was just me and my parinoided..lol


----------



## dannyking (Dec 14, 2008)

I was once tripping off acid in a friends room in the middle of the night, climbed out his window then climbed into his sisters window, had very odd sex, kept on thinking i was swimming. finished up, climbed out the window again and ran away and hid in a church with a bottle of wine.


----------



## ANC (Dec 14, 2008)

I once saw some black tar pebbles from the road (sitting on the pavement, head on my arms) change into a stampede of zulu warriors as far as the eye could see... it was like a breath robbing experience...also on acid...


----------



## dannyking (Dec 14, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> i once got off RIU


I once wondered what this means. GrowingPassion 420??


----------



## t0k3s (Dec 14, 2008)

dannyking said:


> I once wondered what this means. GrowingPassion 420??


i once told some won it meant roll it up


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 15, 2008)

I've only ever done this once...


----------



## Adamus P.R.I.M.E. (Dec 17, 2008)

I once Spent 18 days in jail for possession...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 17, 2008)

I once bought a qp off some gangsters, and they glued pennies to my nugs for added weight. Bastards


----------



## chris! (Dec 17, 2008)

i once thought i could be a drug dealer at 14

turns out you need to know lot more about it than i thought you did


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> I once bought a qp off some gangsters, and they glued pennies to my nugs for added weight. Bastards



i once heard rumors of that. shock:


----------



## t0k3s (Dec 17, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> I once bought a qp off some gangsters, and they glued pennies to my nugs for added weight. Bastards


I once thought wtf


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 19, 2008)

I once thought about it... then decided... Nah, bugger it!


----------



## Ramen Shaman (Dec 20, 2008)

I once sat down and read a 114-page thread. That's some damn dedication, right there!

I once watched the sunrise over a lake. It was the most serene thing.

I once fell in love and lost it due to my own stupidity.

I once left my gravity bong set up in the middle of my parents' living room.

I once flew off the front of a motorcycle and landed on my back going about 40. I got a single bruise...on my thigh. 

I once pinched weed from my brother's stash. 

I once played guitar on my back porch all afternoon.


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 22, 2008)

I once stayed up for 6 days


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 23, 2008)

*damn...this thread could be called the ghost of rollitup past.....*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 23, 2008)

I once found a seed in a sac that just wasnt possible...


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 24, 2008)

i once on my b-day last night took too many bonghits at some guys house i barely know and couldnt go out to eat or drive straight cuz i was too stoned. so i got mcdonalds and layed in my eazy chair.


----------



## buggs bunny (Dec 24, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> I once stayed up for 6 days


 
so did i ,that meth makes you super human untill the shit hits the fan.ha ha glad i dont do that drug no more


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 24, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i once on my b-day last night took too many bonghits at some guys house i barely know and couldnt go out to eat or drive straight cuz i was too stoned. so i got mcdonalds and layed in my eazy chair.


*I once thought that was my house and while you were passed out I had my way with you...*

*merry christmas koosh.....*


----------



## t0k3s (Dec 24, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> I once found a seed in a sac that just wasnt possible...


I once thought that's what you think


----------



## buggs bunny (Dec 24, 2008)

i once got lost going to my out door m j patch iN THE DARK and it took me 4 hours to find it and another 4 to find my way back to the road,all for imature buds.


----------



## Straight Sativa (Dec 24, 2008)

I once broke into an 11 story abandoned parking garage, went on the roof and smoked ganj while overlooking the entire downtown area of my city in complete tanquillity.

I then went there the next night and had the cops called on me.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 24, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I once thought that was my house and while you were passed out I had my way with you...*
> 
> *merry christmas koosh.....*


 i once was wonderin why i was so sore. never again will i take bonghits around you lol. merry christmas bongman..


----------



## chuckbane (Dec 24, 2008)

i once "pulled out" and got shot in the face with a big steamy load. I keep my head up during missionary now.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 24, 2008)

*I once said ...ewwwww...*


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> I once ate a rotten muffin. i was sick for 3 days.


 
was it a 7-11 or gas station muffin?


----------



## buggs bunny (Dec 24, 2008)

oncedrove to the store for smokes,after drinking 20 beers and been up a day strait on meth,and got pulled over for a fake pull over he said my turn signal didnt work right when it worked fine after i got pulled over?

he gave me all the tests,and then surched my 78 camaro,he found nothing and he forgot his breathalizer,so he had to let me go.

can you say BURN!!!!!!!!!! i don't how lucky i was that night.whew.


----------



## turkster (Dec 25, 2008)

i once almost got mugged by a pimp, whos lady i told to get the fuck out of my car cause she was so but ugly...then when the pimp jumped into my car, i beat the fuck out of him and got my chain back...crack heads!!! dont fuck with Turster....now i grow trees and smoke all day....


----------



## chuckbane (Dec 25, 2008)

turkster said:


> i once almost got mugged by a pimp, whos lady i told to get the fuck out of my car cause she was so but ugly...then when the pimp jumped into my car, i beat the fuck out of him and got my chain back...crack heads!!! dont fuck with Turster....now i grow trees and smoke all day....


I once beat up don magic juan. hes a pimp. and a pretty damn fly one at that!


----------



## surfbolinas2008 (Dec 29, 2008)

NO GROW said:


> I once choked some1 til they turned purple and passed out. I was young and he just went limp and fell down.
> 
> It scared the fuck out of me.


Dude, I totally know what you mean by this. The fucked up thing is when I was younger, about 11-13, the neighborhood kids and I would do this shit _for fun_. Someone had taught us how to cut off the circulation to your head. We would meet up on the grass field behind my house, and take turns choking each other until we passed out. One day, someone did it to me and I fell down on concrete. LUCKILY I had no permanent damage but a nasty cut on my head. This is when I stopped doing that!


Once, I ate my own poop.
I do not remember when, nor do I remember how, but there are stories.
When I was little, my Dad used to video tape my brother and I. I actually am glad that he did; theres about 20 DVD's worth of entertaining content of my brother and I as we ran around the house naked, ran around the back yard naked. Rode our bikes down the street (again, usually naked. Mom says, we just liked being naked)
ANYWAYS, apparently the story goes, that one day my Dad was filming me in the bathtub, when some friends came over. Being the devoted photographer he was, he just invited them to come hang out in the doorway to the bathroom, and talk while he kept the camera on me while I continued to enjoy my bath. Keep in mind I was probably between 1-2 years old. Very young.
Well, at one point, my Dad is no longer watching the filming, but talking with his friends who came over. By the time my Dad turns around, there is a nice brown turd in the tub, and my hands are brown. So when he sees this he takes me out.
Skip forward several weeks. My Dad has finally used up all the room on the tape, so he figures before he marks it, he will preview it to see what he filmed. He gets to me in the tub, then the point at which the friends come over, and then... oh. My. God. 
Apparently, while he was conversating with his friends, and was not watching me, I managed to push out a well-timed turd, spotted it floating next to me, picked it up, and yes, took a small bite. I found the taste to be disagreeable, and dropped the turd back into the tub, around which time my Dad probably started looking at what he was filming once more. 
And that is why I can say... once I ate my own poop!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 29, 2008)

surfbolinas2008 said:


> Dude, I totally know what you mean by this. The fucked up thing is when I was younger, about 11-13, the neighborhood kids and I would do this shit _for fun_. Someone had taught us how to cut off the circulation to your head. We would meet up on the grass field behind my house, and take turns choking each other until we passed out. One day, someone did it to me and I fell down on concrete. LUCKILY I had no permanent damage but a nasty cut on my head. This is when I stopped doing that!
> 
> 
> Once, I ate my own poop.
> ...


whoa!


----------



## buggs bunny (Dec 29, 2008)

i once grew buds with 3 70 w hps lights,ha ha

now i use 2 250 hps,big difference


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 29, 2008)

I once got trapped in a mens restroom (I'm a girl)


----------



## buggs bunny (Dec 29, 2008)

i once paid 800 dollars to get my teeth cleaned.now i brush and floss every day,fuk paying the dentist that much ever again.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 29, 2008)

i once found a handful of live .38 rounds on the edge of a walkway.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 29, 2008)

*I once wanted to set us all free....*


----------



## chuckbane (Dec 29, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I once wanted to set us all free....*


I once had that very same vision. But for some reason too many people were against me. Too many have become "institutionalized".


----------



## buggs bunny (Dec 29, 2008)

i once ran over a tarantula on my motorcycle


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 29, 2008)

*I once ran over a motorcycle in my 4x4 dodge ramcharger.........*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 29, 2008)

I once had a stripper I was working for bend over in front of me, spread her cheeks, and ask me "can you see my string?" 

It made both of us blush


----------



## buggs bunny (Dec 29, 2008)

i once put a can of spray paint in boiling water and forgot about it,then all off a sudden kaaabooom!!!!!!!!

i was like what was that?is some one lighting a pipe bomb in my back yard?

and then it hit me,i was like oh fuk i left that paint on the stove!

i went into the kitchen and it was all sprayed with a silver mist on everything,

then i looked for the rattle can, i found it five feet away stuck in the wall,and it was completly flat like a knife


----------



## ph03nix (Dec 29, 2008)

buggs bunny said:


> i once put a can of spray paint in boiling water and forgot about it,then all off a sudden kaaabooom!!!!!!!!
> 
> i was like what was that?is some one lighting a pipe bomb in my back yard?
> 
> ...


Buggs........ may I ask....... why would you put a can of spray paint in boiling water? ....... and then why would you leave it on the stove???? 

This happened to my sister once when she was boiling a can of condensed milk to make caramel. She forgot about it and the can exploded. ...

We were cleaning caramel off of stuff for weeks afterwards.


----------



## buggs bunny (Dec 29, 2008)

ph03nix said:


> Buggs........ may I ask....... why would you put a can of spray paint in boiling water? ....... and then why would you leave it on the stove????
> 
> This happened to my sister once when she was boiling a can of condensed milk to make caramel. She forgot about it and the can exploded. ...
> 
> We were cleaning caramel off of stuff for weeks afterwards.


 i was warming it up so that it would come out of the can better,when the paint is cold it spits and when its real warm it sprays a real fine mist and good finish.

i just got distracted and then kabooom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chuckbane (Dec 29, 2008)

buggs bunny said:


> i was warming it up so that it would come out of the can better,when the paint is cold it spits and when its real warm it sprays a real fine mist and good finish.
> 
> i just got distracted and then kabooom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ohhhhh Darwin, you make me laugh sometimes


----------



## buggs bunny (Dec 29, 2008)

i once smoked shake through two shampoo bottles,the first,had cold water and the second had warm,it made the smoke real smooth.


----------



## yobdub (Dec 29, 2008)

i once thought that i was the only fruitcake now i see that some people are fucked up


----------



## yobdub (Dec 29, 2008)

worse than me that is


----------



## buggs bunny (Dec 29, 2008)

i once put oil under my tire to help the car do a burnout!


----------



## dmoneysaver (Dec 29, 2008)

I once ate glue and almost died at age 5 I was a real dumbass then....so not high oh shit forget it bdfuisbifsdbnkfbkxbnscfrsfhgfhgf


----------



## yobdub (Dec 29, 2008)

i did that except i used water ....with my pinto 1600CC 1971 model WTF


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 29, 2008)

*I once did a burnout in my impala and did not use anything sept foot...*


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 29, 2008)

i once did a burnout on my motorcycle until i lost control and hurt myself. huge bruise.


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i once did a burnout on my motorcycle until i lost control and hurt myself. huge bruise.


 *I need to take out a life insurance policy on you...*


----------



## chuckbane (Dec 29, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I need to take out a life insurance policy on you...*


Probably the only sound investment right now

I once set my bangs (back in my long hair days) on fire while torching a bowl. It smelt bad and kinda burned my high.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Dec 29, 2008)

chuckbane said:


> Probably the only sound investment right now
> 
> I once set my burnt my bangs (back in my long hair days) on fire while torching a bowl. It smelt bad and kinda burned my high.


You have some of the funniest stories, as my sig can prove


----------



## buggs bunny (Dec 30, 2008)

i once got 500 for christmas,twice


----------



## chuckbane (Dec 30, 2008)

I once used my left hand.
It felt good, like somebody else was doing it.
Softer too!


----------



## buggs bunny (Dec 30, 2008)

I once rolled a car three times


----------



## jimmy44 (Dec 30, 2008)

I once said that "Boy George would be hot if she didn't have the whole eighties thing going on." oh mercy.


----------



## buggs bunny (Dec 30, 2008)

I once grew a hopps plant 25 feet high on twine it made a cool entry to my house,it looked like a big green teepee


----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2009)

did you know, you can graft pot onto hops?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 2, 2009)

i once heard that hops is gonna be the new cash crop for china


----------



## chuckbane (Jan 3, 2009)

i once put a big ass nail in my foot and it got infected because I did nothing about.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 3, 2009)

I once freaked out in the passenger seat of a car as we were driving on the freeway, because I thought I saw a lobster clinging to the side view mirror. I was pretty high.


----------



## chuckbane (Jan 3, 2009)

I once shard'ed my pants at the begginging of a work shift. I didn't know what to do so i just kept working telling everybody I was having bad gas. One of my co-workers jokingly asked if I shit myself.

...

I "jokingly" said yes


----------



## chuckbane (Jan 4, 2009)

I once woke up one morning and pulled my groin.
Felt so good I did it the next morning


----------



## turkster (Jan 6, 2009)

I once won $60K on 1 hand(belive that shit) in a game of blackjack at the Borgata Hotel & casino in Atlantic city NJ....Them were the time now its over, married 8 years 2 girls later.37....


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Jan 6, 2009)

I once had a revelation and didn't remember it


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 6, 2009)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> I once had a revelation and didn't remember it



Happens to me all the time BM.I really need to write some of this shit down


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Jan 7, 2009)

hydrotech364 said:


> Happens to me all the time BM.I really need to write some of this shit down


yeah, but writing it doesn't help. i've done it, go back, and am like...what? it wont' make sense again, and if you find the same train of thought, you can't get the same epiphany twice.


----------



## abdul alhazred (Jan 7, 2009)

i once took hydro from my grandparents house


----------



## Everglow (Jan 10, 2009)

I used to work at an ER, and once I had to try to resuscitate a four day old baby who had drowned in a gallon of white paint.


----------



## massmurda420 (Jan 13, 2009)

I once stole a bike from a rental store 3 days later I got hit by car the guy drove away w\o even getting out to see if i was alright


----------



## massmurda420 (Jan 13, 2009)

Once I also played Diablo II lord of destruction till the disc blew up in my computer


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 13, 2009)

I once drank all the condiments in someone's fridge and then drank fish tank water and ended up throwing it all up in their sink.


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Jan 13, 2009)

i once banged my best friends mom


----------



## lekcinj (Jan 13, 2009)

i once banged two girls in the back of my van while listening to the radio that was talking about a pole they had taken, on the pole the number one thing girls enjoyed was sex.

i met this girl because she txted my phone by accident.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 13, 2009)

I once coughed and farted at the same time


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 14, 2009)

i once got drunk and asked my girls best friend if she wanted to join us in bed lol.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 14, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> i once got drunk and asked my girls best friend if she wanted to join us in bed lol.


*how did that go over?*


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 14, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *how did that go over?*


 she just smiled haha. i didnt push the issue. its a long story cuz she stayed with us every night and they both called themselves my wives for fun. my woman said go ahead and ask her but i didnt know if it was a test to see if i would fuck her girl or if my girl was really down for it. they both teased me about it when we would get a buzz on and they would say we are ready. but i figured if it really did happen it would probably ruin our relationship with jealousy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 14, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> she just smiled haha. i didnt push the issue. its a long story cuz she stayed with us every night and they both called themselves my wives for fun. my woman said go ahead and ask her but i didnt know if it was a test to see if i would fuck her girl or if my girl was really down for it. they both teased me about it when we would get a buzz on and they would say we are ready. but i figured if it really did happen it would probably ruin our relationship with jealousy.



"i once walked into a room full of girls naked." lololol


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 14, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> she just smiled haha. i didnt push the issue. its a long story cuz she stayed with us every night and they both called themselves my wives for fun. my woman said go ahead and ask her but i didnt know if it was a test to see if i would fuck her girl or if my girl was really down for it. they both teased me about it when we would get a buzz on and they would say we are ready. but i figured if it really did happen it would probably ruin our relationship with jealousy.


*yeah..a threesome would be fun, but you have to be able to walk away when your done...*


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 14, 2009)

I once had a threesome, I have not talked to those girls in years.


----------



## ALX420 (Jan 14, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I once had a threesome, I have not talked to those girls in years.


give em a call.

i once had a threesome.
it was awesome.
and a mistake.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 14, 2009)

ALX420 said:


> give em a call.
> 
> i once had a threesome.
> it was awesome.
> and a mistake.


I think it was kind of a mistake but now they are thousands of miles away calling them would be kind of silly after all these years. Hell one of them might be married that would just be weird.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 14, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> "i once walked into a room full of girls naked." lololol


 i once said lucky bastard. any good stories that followed??



tipsgnob said:


> *yeah..a threesome would be fun, but have to be able to walk away when your done...*


true and i could of had great stories to tell the kids when we are 70 about what their mom and kristen did lol. kids would. i heard all kinds of stories about the women who did this and left their man for the other woman.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 14, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> i once said lucky bastard. any good stories that followed?


He said he walked into a room full of girls naked, not a room full of naked girls


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 14, 2009)

lol wikid


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 14, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> He said he walked into a room full of girls naked, not a room full of naked girls


actually, i may have been pushed.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jan 14, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> actually, i may have been pushed.


From behind? While naked? Sounds kinda....gay....


----------



## missaslady420 (Jan 14, 2009)

fucked two different girls in the same night...this is rare for lesbians


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 15, 2009)

*I once fucked 2 lesbians in one night...is this rare for lesbians...and does this make me a lesbian?*


----------



## missaslady420 (Jan 15, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I once fucked 2 lesbians in one night...is this rare for lesbians...and does this make me a lesbian?*


 
that is very rare...chances are they werent really lesbains...and no...that just makes you a guy.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 15, 2009)

I love lesbians


----------



## techgrower (Jan 15, 2009)

I once loved lesbians.................Well i still do


----------



## missaslady420 (Jan 15, 2009)

lol thanks guys...


----------



## techgrower (Jan 15, 2009)

I once..................... let the cat out of the bag------She couldnt breath.

Leave it to fdd for coming up w/a cool ass thread!!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 15, 2009)

*it was my idea...he stole it....*


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 15, 2009)

I once woke up naked in the woods with a leaf stuck to my face.


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 15, 2009)

I once got released from the Austin, TX jail and on 4/20 at 4:20 then walked to the state capitol where i met my buddies and proceeded to smoke out walking around looking at it in the fading evening light


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Jan 15, 2009)

i once had a bad trip on shrooms watchin mission impossible 3 when it came out forever ago, i got so into it i thought the movie was actuall happening and started trippin ballz, nd being in a room full of ppl i dont know.. feelin like they all know im high, and watching me.. is a trip in itself

most fucked up part tho was lleaving the theater in the dark, all the stairs are lit up makes it look like a ramp, soon found out it wasnt after tryin to slide down said ramp on my face


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 15, 2009)

hyphyjoose said:


> I once went down on this chick and her muff smelled like fish..
> 
> and then
> 
> I once kicked a girl out of the apartment


i once wondered if this dude is the one in his advatar pinching his nipple with a look of pleasure.... then i felt bile start to come up


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 15, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I once gave a guy a blow job at midnight on new years eve instead of a kiss


i once wished this awesome combo of mexican/italian was my friend


----------



## asor (Jan 15, 2009)

I once walked onto a field with a bunch of construction machines looking for a cool place to burn. Turns out the guy left the keys to one of the bobcats..... I then proceeded to flip a worker truck.... 

I once went over to a friends house, and walked in on him fucking a fat bitch... kind of... u dont fuck a fat bitch in the kitchen unless you want the whole world knowing about it..... so I walked back to my car.... and pretended I was never there.


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Jan 15, 2009)

asor said:


> I once walked onto a field with a bunch of construction machines looking for a cool place to burn. Turns out the guy left the keys to one of the bobcats..... I then proceeded to flip a worker truck....
> 
> I once went over to a friends house, and walked in on him fucking a fat bitch... kind of... u dont fuck a fat bitch in the kitchen unless you want the whole world knowing about it..... so I walked back to my car.... and pretended I was never there.


as for ur friend bangin the fat chick in the kitchen he had a legit reason, its the only room in the house most people keep flour,... gotta dust that shit to find the wet spot.. gawwd thats gross


----------



## Woomeister (Jan 15, 2009)

I once took 35 trips and wandered for days.....


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 15, 2009)

I was once in a high speed pursuit with the police


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 15, 2009)

i once wondered how good this hash was to make me read this complete thread today


i once wondered how long you have just one rep box


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 15, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> He said he walked into a room full of girls naked, not a room full of naked girls


 haha yeah i misread that.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 15, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I once gave a guy a blow job at midnight on new years eve instead of a kiss


*suck...suck...suck...doesn't anybody fuck anymore........*


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 15, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *suck...suck...suck...doesn't anybody fuck anymore........*


i once laughed at this and thought about what happen to casual sex


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 15, 2009)

wildfire97936 said:


> i once laughed at this and thought about what happen to casual sex


Does not exist anymore drama is the new casual . . . don't ya know.

I used to get high and watch "Bobby's World"


----------



## techgrower (Jan 16, 2009)

I once.......Had a neighbor bang on the door..Franticly yelling we gotta get him down, cops said we gotta get him down. So I ran out of the house to follow him into his basement and pulled a dude, still warm, freshly deficated (had pants on) off his noose, and heard his last breath as I layed him on the floor. Creeps me out to this day.


----------



## techgrower (Jan 16, 2009)

Didnt mean to be a thread killer

I once..........Got drunk and broke into a closed convience store only to cut my nose open, bleed all over the place then mopped it up before I took anything. Thanks csi.


----------



## oooo (Jan 16, 2009)

I once new a guy who fancied spicing up his and his girlfriends sex life. Since he had shoved his pork sword in every other orophis except her ass, he thought fuck it, and amazed at his girlfriends enthusiasm they waited for his parents to leave there house. For an unbeknown reason to us mere mortals they decided that the downstairs living room would be a good setting. And no, before you ask, this isn't one of those stories where his parents catch him giving it to his girlfriend like an inmate... its much worse. At this point in the story it is important for me to mention that his parents were fairly wealthy. They had recently decorated the livingroom in a lovely shade of cream; cream carpets, cream leather sofa etc etc. So, since anul was a step into the unknown for both of these star crossed lovers, he took her over to the sofa and took it slow to start with. It is an understatement to say she wasn't enjoying it so she asked her boyfriend to stop. Like any good boyfriend he did as she pleased and pulled his rod out. Before you could say "felatio would have been more sensible" She shat everywhere, and i meen everywhere, all over the sofa, caked the cream carpet in crap. The boy was mortified what would he do, there could be no believable way to cover up this mess... or would there. Did i mention his family were a proud owner of a wonderful dog. A shitzu infact. (<<<Sorry i couldn't resist, this may not be true, but for the sake of comedy...) The parents returned home to an odd aroma, i suppose one would say "WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT SMELL" and that they did. The boyfriend quickly explained how the dog had suddenly been hit with a case of the squirts. Now the parents couldn't have this creature shitting all over their beautiful house, could they? They proceeded to the vets and requested the dog was put down, the vet explained that the squirts were easily cured, but the family were furious and insisted the dog was exterminated.

Some say that this story is just an urban myth, but i like to think otherwise


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Jan 17, 2009)

techgrower said:


> I once.......Had a neighbor bang on the door..Franticly yelling we gotta get him down, cops said we gotta get him down. So I ran out of the house to follow him into his basement and pulled a dude, still warm, freshly deficated (had pants on) off his noose, and heard his last breath as I layed him on the floor. Creeps me out to this day.



What? It sounds like you said you just killed a guy. WHAT?!


----------



## techgrower (Jan 17, 2009)

No, whatamidoing, He hung himself, neighbor found him, he came running next door where i was, I followed him and grabbed dude lifted him up and neighbor took the rope/wire off his neck. I layed him down to hear his last exhale. Started cpr he allready deficated so no chance at that point. Was messed up for a while after.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Jan 17, 2009)

i once... farted.... then denied it


----------



## t0k3s (Jan 17, 2009)

techgrower said:


> No, whatamidoing, He hung himself, neighbor found him, he came running next door where i was, I followed him and grabbed dude lifted him up and neighbor took the rope/wire off his neck. I layed him down to hear his last exhale. Started cpr he allready deficated so no chance at that point. Was messed up for a while after.


I once saw my father hauled away in a body bag when i was 12...


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 17, 2009)

This thread is getting morbid . . .


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 17, 2009)

i once had my friend fly by someone at like 70 while i threw a brick off some dudes windsheild.


----------



## ALX420 (Jan 17, 2009)

i once called newgrowth morbidly obese.

i think it turned him on.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 17, 2009)

ALX420 said:


> i once called newgrowth morbidly obese.
> 
> i think it turned him on.


I can't tell . . . I'm too fat to see


----------



## ALX420 (Jan 17, 2009)

i once made a dunce eat bunt cakes for lunch.


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Jan 17, 2009)

back in the dayy... my friend once threw dog shit at this kids jacket and he started cryin tryin to smear the shit off with his sleave, i broke down in tears laughing so hard


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Jan 17, 2009)

another back in the day shit story.... i once shit in my friends school diarama and lit it on fire in his back yard.. he pissed on it to put it out, that 1 kinda makes me think how much we were assholes back then.. oh well life goes on i guess


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 17, 2009)

I once threw a freezer bag full of urine at someone's front door.


----------



## techgrower (Jan 17, 2009)

I once.............pissed in someones gastank!!!! He was a fukin dik


----------



## wildfire97936 (Jan 17, 2009)

i once watched a kid piss in a cop car's gas tank...and almost died laughing


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 17, 2009)

I once peed on a car while a security guard yelled at me in a parking garage.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 17, 2009)

i once backed out of this thread while eating chimichangas.


----------



## BRSkunk (Jan 17, 2009)

chronik4lyfe said:


> i once had a bad trip on shrooms watchin mission impossible 3 when it came out forever ago, i got so into it i thought the movie was actuall happening and started trippin ballz, nd being in a room full of ppl i dont know.. feelin like they all know im high, and watching me.. is a trip in itself
> 
> most fucked up part tho was lleaving the theater in the dark, all the stairs are lit up makes it look like a ramp, soon found out it wasnt after tryin to slide down said ramp on my face


Love it....


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Jan 18, 2009)

cummon fdd pee is funny... diddnt ya know ??


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Jan 18, 2009)

I once read thru this really long ass thread over a two day period and decided that in August 2008 some people should not have pets. I also once thought that many contributors to this thread should audition for the next Jack Ass movie. I've been laughing and gasping in horror...sometimes together...for two days. OK the kids are gone...I have time.


----------



## ALX420 (Jan 18, 2009)

i once was surprised by the things i read on this site.

but now i'm used to it.


----------



## alg007 (Jan 18, 2009)

oh jeeeze i forgot


----------



## VoodooMagic19 (Jan 19, 2009)

i once pissed in a buddiescup of water and watched him drink it lol i still have no reason to justify my actions


----------



## techgrower (Jan 19, 2009)

I once...........Performed an upper decker.............Shit in the top tank of someones toliet, for those who dont know.


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Jan 19, 2009)

I once kissed my son good-bye as he left for his third middle east deployment. I once was, and still am, very hopeful that our new president is wildly successful in turning things around


----------



## missaslady420 (Jan 19, 2009)

i once droped my lighter in my bong...then did it again three days later...the lighter still works...lol


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Jan 19, 2009)

i once ate some bacon


----------



## Captn (Jan 19, 2009)

I once saw no value in being honest.


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Jan 19, 2009)

Captn said:


> I once saw no value in being honest.


i bet she was good in the sack


----------



## Captn (Jan 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> I once stepped in dog shit, barefoot.


I once stepped in human shit...barefoot.


----------



## ALX420 (Jan 19, 2009)

i once had sex with my friends girlfriend.
twice.

snoop, tell 'em.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yymMjqvJ88&feature=related


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Jan 19, 2009)

ALX420 said:


> i once had sex with my friends girlfriend.
> twice.
> 
> snoop, tell 'em.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yymMjqvJ88&feature=related


... yeah i almost slept with my best friends sister... one thing i couldent bring myself low enough to do,, mby just because i know her just as much as i know my best friend... but nyway kept me from goin insane on her


----------



## ALX420 (Jan 19, 2009)

chronik4lyfe said:


> ... yeah i almost slept with my best friends sister... one thing i couldent bring myself low enough to do,, mby just because i know her just as much as i know my best friend... but nyway kept me from goin insane on her


i once had a girlfriend that was a little sister of a friend.
a year younger than us.
i treated her right.
paul was cool with it.

sexy as hell by the way.


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Jan 19, 2009)

ALX420 said:


> i once had a girlfriend that was a little sister of a friend.
> a year younger than us.
> i treated her right.
> paul was cool with it.
> ...


 
yeah its always like that ttho... fuck i hate havin friends..with hot sisterss........ jesus... good thing my mom'y taught me right


----------



## ALX420 (Jan 19, 2009)

chronik4lyfe said:


> yeah its always like that ttho... fuck i hate havin friends..with hot sisterss........ jesus... good thing my mom'y taught me right


my dad taught me to get what want.
my mom taught me to get it respectfully.

i once hiit an old lady with a golf ball.


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Jan 19, 2009)

ALX420 said:


> my dad taught me to get what want.
> my mom taught me to get it respectfully.
> 
> i once hiit an old lady with a golf ball.


 
hahahahhahah... ahhhhh ahehehhehe hahaha...


hhaha..alright that was funny mom did teach me some respect too ...lol... i rememebr hittin that old lady tooo hahaha just couldent help laughin


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 19, 2009)

I once got really really really high


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 19, 2009)

i once had to reset my clock.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

*I once fucked everything that would get close to me...sisters, cousins, best friends girlfriend and that reminds me....*

*yo momma is so dumb every month she gave your uncle a blowjob cause he said it was for his unemployment
*


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Jan 19, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I once fucked everything that would get close to me...sisters, cousins, best friends girlfriend and that reminds me....*
> 
> *yo momma is so dumb every month she gave your uncle a blowjob cause he said it was for his unemployment*


 
thats just fucked


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

*lifes a bitch man....*


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 19, 2009)

I once built castles made of sand that washed into the sea . . .


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 19, 2009)

*I once saw jennifer aniston on letterman...right now...and boys she has hit the wall.....*


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Jan 19, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *lifes a bitch man....*


 
i feel ya man


----------



## grodrowithme (Jan 20, 2009)

I once had a dog that liked to...................??????


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I once built castles made of sand that washed into the sea . . .


i once chopped mountains, with the edge of my hand.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i once chopped mountains, with the edge of my hand.


[youtube]YF4-r2MpRMs[/youtube]


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 20, 2009)

i once found my inner self thru the music of one man.



[youtube]uXKYOJ5xeTM[/youtube]


----------



## t0k3s (Jan 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i once found my inner self thru the music of one man.
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]uXKYOJ5xeTM[/youtube]


I once saw somewon shock them self trying to release the inner self of teeth playing


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 20, 2009)

I love Hendrix all left handed strings reversed and his guitar friggin screams, it like his instrument is back up vocals.


----------



## t0k3s (Jan 20, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I love Hendrix all left handed strings reversed and his guitar friggin screams, it like his instrument is back up vocals.


It is backup vocals,he sings with his guitar


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 20, 2009)

t0k3s said:


> It is backup vocals,he sings with his guitar


Its true you could just listen to him play for hours and it would lead you off. Watch some videos and you can tell he is just tripping balls the whole time he is playing.


----------



## t0k3s (Jan 20, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Its true you could just listen to him play for hours and it would lead you off. Watch some videos and you can tell he is just tripping balls the whole time he is playing.


I once left my records at my cousins and all i had was jimmy listened to him for 8 hours straight just stoned out the whole time


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Jan 20, 2009)

i once tossed half a joint off my balcony to a friend walking by

what a nice suprise for him

i wish weed fell from the sky whenever i walked around


----------



## Captn (Jan 20, 2009)

I once laughed so hard I shat myself. I once coughed so hard I puked. I once had a panic attack so bad I thought I was dieing. All while baked.


----------



## techgrower (Jan 21, 2009)

I once.........lit a fart on fire and burned my tant..........hurt for a week.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 21, 2009)

i once got head from a 300lb girl in a del sol in the woods. she sat in the drivers side and took up the whole doorway. she also made the little car lean towards the ground under her weight. she wanted me to hit it but i dont think there was enough room in her little car for the 2 of us. she also tried to play with my ass but thats a no go.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 21, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> i once got head from a 300lb girl in a del sol in the woods. she sat in the drivers side and took up the whole doorway. she also made the little car lean towards the ground under her weight. she wanted me to hit it but i dont think there was enough room in her little car for the 2 of us. she also tried to play with my ass but thats a no go.


*I remember her...........*


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I remember her...........*




Oh Snap .. She gets AROUND


----------



## madcowpatty (Jan 21, 2009)

I once made the decision to push those closest to me as far away as i could. And i did. and now I'm alone.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I remember her...........*


 you too, fuck she said i was the only one. maybe kissing her wasnt the right thing to do.?.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 21, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> you too, fuck she said i was the only one. maybe kissing her wasnt the right thing to do.?.




So How did Tips Taste?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 21, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> So How did Tips Taste?


*like macaroni and cheese....*


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 21, 2009)

I once stood next to your fire . . .


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 21, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> So How did Tips Taste?


 like pork rinds and white widow.


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Jan 21, 2009)

i once smoked a super blunt( foot long blunt wrap) after not smokin any chron for 2 months, and greened out hardcore when i got home, my gf (ex now) bitched at me for gettin high, nd i was like " fuck you, try n stop me bitch" pulled out a small dub my friend had givin me as we had parted, nd i sparked it, blew the smoke in her face and walked out, got my shit like 2 weeks later nd was like "pce... bitch " , now im bangin her "ex" best friend,.... thats how i roll


----------



## llLOU (Jan 21, 2009)

_*you people are sick,sick,sick,,,,,,,,*_keep it coming!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

I once wished I had a time machine.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I once wished I had a time machine.


*I think you can but one on ebay....the wayback machine...*


----------



## potheadsmoker (Jan 21, 2009)

i once told a guy he was a dumbass because he said hid doesnt have shit on cfl


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

I once wished for a time machine THAT ACTUALLY WORKED!


tipsgnob said:


> *I think you can but one on ebay....the wayback machine...*


----------



## heftamga (Jan 22, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I once wished for a time machine THAT ACTUALLY WORKED!


so did you get it
are you the ghost from the past or you're back from the future?
i'm just curious

*I once got so high i was flying, that was 14 years ago 
now i need a stone on my head just to touch the ground once in a while.*


----------



## Captn (Jan 22, 2009)

i once stole all the money from the poor box at a church


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 22, 2009)

i once got bit by a german shepard.


----------



## missaslady420 (Jan 22, 2009)

i once got caught by my ex mother in law watching girl on girl porn...


----------



## indianaman (Jan 23, 2009)

i once met a man from nantucket.


----------



## jimmy44 (Jan 24, 2009)

techgrower said:


> I once...........Performed an upper decker.............Shit in the top tank of someones toliet, for those who dont know.


I've always wanted to do that at a party. or maybe hide a deuce somewhere


----------



## growwwww (Jan 25, 2009)

i once pissed through someones letterbox.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2009)

growwwww said:


> i once pissed through someones letterbox.


i once did that. Aaaa hahahhahahahahaha 

good times.


----------



## growwwww (Jan 25, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i once did that. Aaaa hahahhahahahahaha
> 
> good times.


Ive also jerked off while looking at some guys grows called " FDD ". And you know what. Im not ashamed.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 25, 2009)

growwwww said:


> Ive also jerked off while looking at some guys grows called " FDD ". And you know what. Im not ashamed.



That would scare me if my name was FDD .. 


Hey Fdd How does it feel knowing a DUDE pulls off to you ?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 25, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> That would scare me if my name was FDD ..
> 
> 
> Hey Fdd How does it feel knowing a DUDE pulls off to you ?


*like you haven't done it....*


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Jan 25, 2009)

haah Fdd, u should organize your own fan section on RIU


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 25, 2009)

*I once kissed a girl and I liked it...*


----------



## heftamga (Jan 25, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I once kissed a girl and I liked it...*


i once kissed 2 girls in 1 room & i liked it.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 25, 2009)

i once had my balls touched by a man. a doctor giving me a physical lol.


----------



## voodoo22 (Jan 26, 2009)

i once dropped a raw beat


----------



## techgrower (Jan 26, 2009)

I once................farted a raw beat...............


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Jan 26, 2009)

BzZzz TttK, BoOof DaDroPp iTt


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2009)

i once banned half the forum.


----------



## peacemane420 (Jul 31, 2009)

i once stayed in an abusive relationship cuz he threatened to take my life and his if i ever left him. but i did and im still here.


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 5, 2009)

I once had a secret affair with a co-worker


----------



## kmoneyc (Aug 5, 2009)

I once head butted someone in the nose for rippin me off just a point 3.


----------



## peacemane420 (Aug 5, 2009)

i once wanted to be a lesbian haahaha
theres no way that could happen.....


----------



## Joe Camel (Aug 5, 2009)

I once had sex with a girl during church. I ripped her pantyhose. 
I watched her take communion with her leggings running and to this day I cant stop thinking how sexy that moment was.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 5, 2009)

i once bought a half ounce of mushrooms off a transvestite (couldnt tell if it was a dude or chick) for $80 and some dood hash for like $8 g


----------



## SmokinandTokein (Aug 5, 2009)

I once smoked a 1/4th with 2 of my friends sat there while one went to a store then smoked 2 more jays with the other friend
left my house to go see if we could find our other friend
got half a block stopped at the stop sign looked at my buddy, asked why we left, forgot why, turned back and smoked another jay waiting for said friend to show back up. 
but when we got done with our jay said friend walked out of my bathroom and said "How long was i on the toilet?" turns out that he never left cuz he couldent find his keys but as stoned as we all were he forgot to check the ignition to his car. when we sobered up the next day we found out that he acually went to his car and sat in it.
I swear to god to this day that he went to the store, ate the food and came back.
man this was a story!
and a good bag!


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Aug 6, 2009)

I once got way too drunk at a party and told my best friend I hoped he died in Iraq when he was leaving in a couple weeks.


----------



## leeny (Aug 6, 2009)

I once went on a road trip in the middle of the night with my buddy...came back the next morning and nobody knew I was gone...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2009)

I once was gonna fool around on a GF but couldn't get it up no matter how hard I tried due to guilt.....true story. I didn't get any that day, and the chic was hot! Oh well,.....


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Aug 6, 2009)

I once pissed in a half drank yellow gatorade in the middle of the night and left it on a table. The next day, I topped off the bottle with green gatorade to make it look normal. I then put the lid back on and left it until my friend came in and called dibs on it, at which point I said, "Oh damn, I was thinkin about drinkin that but you called it so its all you, man," and then watched him CHUG (it was right after his football practice so he was thirsty) half of the 32 ounce bottle. After he pulled it from his lips, I proceded to laugh histerically. I stopped laughing after I told him why I was laughing and he began chasing me with a BB gun.


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Aug 7, 2009)

I once got punched in the face by this one "red head viking girl" at a huge house party (40+ people), me and my roomates threw.. shit she was huge and i was fuckin wasted.... apparently i just turned to my buddy steven.. smiled with blood in my teeth and said "hahaha u see this dumb bitch?".. he smiled back... then outta nowhere people started thowin punches, i got smoked in the back of the head from 4 different dudes all at once... knocked down and people started kicking me... it all happened soo quick... my Bros started tossin people off me and kickin some shit.. by that time everyone was fighting... i got up knocked out some kid that had a wrench.. and proceeded to clear a path to my door.. seen some kid bookin it outta my place ,so i chased after him.. thru some back yards and a block later i lost him.. outta nowhere sum1 was yellin at me to get on the ground, hands behind my head.. my heart almost fuckin stopped.. it was the god damn cops.. they arrested me.. i was sittin therre tryin to explain that theres a massive fight going on as we speak.. and he said " shut the fuck up" so i started laughing at him
like hysterically laughing.. guy took my head and bumped it off the car.. and tossed me into the car.. sat in a holding cell for like 4 hours.. they finally released me, i got home as quick as i could to find that the house has been trashed.. glass broken everywhere, blood everywhere..doors broken off hinges, holes in the walls.. then i see my buddy, starts tellin me what happened when i had got arrested.. apparently some kid was bottelin all my friends, 2 of my buddys got 10 stapels each in the back of their heads, some chick pulled out a bat and beaned my buddy jessie in the back of the head a couple times.. but my other friend clayton seen this shit goin down so he went and knocked that bitch out.. highlight of the night lol.. i diddnt sleep for 36 hours cleanin up shit and tryin to find out who did all this shit.. one crazy fuckin night about a month ago


----------



## xcunnerx (Aug 18, 2009)

nice doode 40 plus ppl thats HUGE!.....


----------



## ib9ub6 (Aug 20, 2009)

I once went to Jerry Springer in the Audience


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 20, 2009)

ib9ub6 said:


> I once went to Jerry Springer in the Audience


Did you chant for some girl to take off her top?


----------



## growingmom (Aug 21, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I once was gonna fool around on a GF but couldn't get it up no matter how hard I tried due to guilt.....true story. I didn't get any that day, and the chic was hot! Oh well,.....


 I once had that happen to a guy !!! a co worker...am I really telling this...but I thought what a fuckin toole......lmao


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 21, 2009)

I once was that tool lmao! Hahaha


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 21, 2009)

I once met a man from Nantuckit...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 21, 2009)

I once said fuck it! Ahahaha


----------



## jewfr00 (Aug 21, 2009)

i once spit in my dads face. i got the living shit beaten out of me.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 21, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I once said fuck it! Ahahaha


Only once? *raises an eyebrow*


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 21, 2009)

I once talked to the guy in the headshop about hash for an hour after he told me not to say bong


----------



## Operation 420 (Aug 21, 2009)

I was once content with living my life under the thumb of government. Now I want my freedom back.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2009)

i once went to the head shop and said honey oil. i did not want them to think i was smoking crack.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 21, 2009)

I once saw a friend's mom coming out of a head shop. I looked at her in a whole new light


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Aug 21, 2009)

I once, Thought women never farted.


----------



## trichome addict (Aug 21, 2009)

i once drank two week old unrefrigerated shroom tea,and spent the next 4 or 5 hours randomly losing conciousness and collapsing,
worst trip i ever had!


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Aug 21, 2009)

I once thought that everytime I make a post here, people are out to get me, They are, there coming.


----------



## peacemane420 (Aug 22, 2009)

i once farted in her face while she was sleeping


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 22, 2009)

peacemane420 said:


> i once farted in her face while she was sleeping


hahahahhahahaah


----------



## peacemane420 (Aug 22, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> hahahahhahahaah


you know you've done it too 
=)


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 22, 2009)

i once was given a really good idea. hehehhehehehehe


----------



## mexiblunt (Aug 22, 2009)

I once added to this thread realizing it's probably twice now or maybe thrice?
should I delete this post?


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 24, 2009)

i cared. once.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 24, 2009)

ALX420 said:


> i cared. once.


I once *tackles ALX and smothers him with where-the-fuck-have-you-been-i've-MISSEDED-YOU love*


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 24, 2009)

i once missed wicked. but now shes back and im getting tackled again so all is good.


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 24, 2009)

I once had an out of body experience, upon returning I was older and wiser.


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 24, 2009)

i once piloted a coal drag on the great northern railroad.


----------



## fish601 (Aug 24, 2009)

i once knew a guy that spent way to much time on rollitup not to mention any names 
Total Posts: 39,058 
Posts Per Day: 40.46


----------



## fish601 (Aug 24, 2009)

i once was a cop


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 24, 2009)

I once said....Ouch!!!


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 24, 2009)

I once said..uht oh


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 24, 2009)

fish601 said:


> i once knew a guy that spent way to much time on rollitup not to mention any names
> Total Posts: 39,058
> Posts Per Day: 40.46


I once wondered...what's your point?


----------



## cph (Aug 24, 2009)

I once met a guy how was judgemental and pushed his beliefs on other....
OK so I've met lots of them.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Aug 24, 2009)

I once wished you away!


----------



## fish601 (Aug 24, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I once wondered...what's your point?


I once wonderd what this guy is smoking not to understand the point


----------



## fish601 (Aug 24, 2009)

I once couldnt think of anything to write


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 24, 2009)

fish601 said:


> I once wonderd what this guy is smoking not to understand the point


What's your point, about fdd being on too much? He's a mod, it's what he DOES.


----------



## Dan Halen (Aug 24, 2009)

I once had a tree fall on me and didn't get hurt. Thought the tree was only about 7-8ft tall and dead, but it happened. You should see the looks I get at parties when I tell that story!

I once got shot by one of my best friends. It was a .022 caliber ball, otherwise know as a b.b. It stuck in me pretty good and I had to dig it out. That hurt like hell!

I once went to Wal-Mart and walked around stoned off my ass. It was awesome. 

I once tried to figure out what chicken tastes like. Yes I was high.


----------



## DontDoDrugs (Aug 24, 2009)

i once attempted a back flip on my trampoline, landed on the back of my neck, and bounced off into a fresh pile of dog shit.. i only do front flips now.. lol.


----------



## HoLE (Aug 24, 2009)

I once went to California,,,,,,and got so high at this guys house,,,,,I hadda ask if it was ok I f I stayed for a bit,,,,before I left onto a 2 hour journey down Mountain View Road at 1 in tha morning in a Mazda 6 with dual exhaust that i just couldnt refuse to hear ) ,,,,,next time I'm renting a new Challenger,,,see ya soon fdd


----------



## growitEZ (Aug 25, 2009)

i once got raided in a abandoned house smoking with sum friends
fucken cops kicked the door in scared the fuck outa me when i saw there guns pointing at me. 
hhahaaha good times


----------



## SmokinandTokein (Aug 25, 2009)

I once told my brother that i put PCP in his joint just to watch him flip out


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 26, 2009)

I once opened a MMJ dispenserary on September 1st, 2009 amilehighllc.com

A Mile High LLC


----------



## stronggenetics (Aug 26, 2009)

I once started some weed plants in high school in the greenhouse, they got about a foot and the teacher told me to get rid of them..Thank god he was cool 

I once fucked a bitch on the roof of my towns taco- bell it was a weekend and all my friends were out doin stuff and i could see them hangin out in another parking lot, there was just a ladder leadin to the roof in the back of the store, it was the manager so i gotta free burrito afterwords lol

One time me and a buddy tagteamed a chick on the 18th teebox at our local golfcourse the night before we had a high school tourney there


----------



## yeeeuhitsadam (Aug 27, 2009)

I once smoked a blunt at sunset cliffs.
It was beautiful


----------



## Allan Watts (Sep 9, 2009)

I once went to Nepal and hiked 400 miles in the Himalayas. We did the Annapurna Trek and saw the amazing Annapurna range including Annapurna I- 26,500' Dhauligiri - 26,800 Machapucchare- The Fish Tail Mountain- 22,900. I smoked hash in the mountains as well as the streets of Kathmandu. I then went to see Mt. Everest and spent the night in the same guest house that the first American woman to climb Everest had slept in just 3 months before. I read her entries in the place's guest book. I nearly got knocked off of the trail by a yak while carrying a heavy backpack. That would have killed me for sure!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 9, 2009)

I once almost when lose em


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 9, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I once almost when lose em


I once was confused by wtf you were trying to say....


----------



## dgk4life (Sep 9, 2009)

i once was a nice person but this world beat that the fuck right outta me..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 10, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I once was confused by wtf you were trying to say....


it's pidgin english,,, don't worry, your not the first to not get it!! LMAO  what I meant to say was....

I once almost lost my temper..... I almost when lose em!!


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 10, 2009)

I once offered a police officer some pot at a 420 gathering..


----------



## Mauihund (Sep 10, 2009)

I once sat in my truck in front of Walgreens, thanking God Preparation H made a moist travel towelette.


----------



## NOWitall (Sep 10, 2009)

i once had hope and faith, that the universe was at least a fairly unbiased place, and that everything would work out if i maintained a positive outlook.
i now think i may have kicked buhdda in the nuts in a previous incarnation.

i once believed, that if i was a nice guy, i would find someone to accept me for who i actually am.
i now, am a truely unpleasant person, i tried that shit, that shit fucked my whole life up, 

i once thought, that if i behaved with honor, it would only help me in the long run.
i now know, that i am the only one doing so, the only rich guy in a roomfull of pickpockets.

i once cared, and was punished.
now i know better.

i once got married.
i once beleived the lies.
i once trusted my friends.
i once had self esteem.
i once tried with all my heart.
now i know better.

i now know the truth of the world. 
no good deed goes unpunished. 
people like nice guys cuz they dont complain as much while being screwed over. 
its ALWAYS a trick, ALWAYS. 
when god closes a door he opens a window, then pushes you out of it. 
honor is only usefull if the people you deal with have it as well. 
pride and an empty sack is worth an empty sack. 


so if your looking for me ladies. ill be that quite handsome man in the corner, the smart one that loves puppeis and kids, has a great sense of humor, a body like a gymnist, a good job, and a kind heart. and once your done dissmissing that guy, feel free to go back to hitting on that 2 time looser with the beer gut, thats cheating on his current girlfriends to go out with you. have good luck with that guy, im sure you can change him, he really will leave his wife for you in a few years when she kicks him out for adultry, and your right he only hits you because he loves you, and surely just cuz hes a cheating bastard, ill bet he would NEVER cheat on you, and as soon as his friends get out of prison he will have a place to stay too.

show of hands, who thinks im coming off as bitter.


----------



## dgk4life (Sep 10, 2009)

i once felt bad for that guy above me


----------



## HoLE (Sep 10, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> i once felt bad for that guy above me


one time me and a buddy went to work at 6:30 in tha morning to a brand new subdivision on a Saturday and started doing major lines of coke ,,we didn't even get outta the truck till the coffee truck came,,,,then we got back in the van and stayed there doin lines till 12:30,,,then we left,,,him and I were getting a place together and were buying some furniture from an old man and lady we had talked to and arranged an appointment,,,but when we got back to his house we did 2 hits each of double barrel purple micro dot acid,,,and got off big time after doin coke all morning,,so with him navigating and me driving,,we proceeded to go pick up this furniture,,he directs us to the wrong street and house number and says were here,,,I'm just startin to peak really good and prolly looked even worse,,,so I go up to the door and knock,,this young girl answers and ask for the lady selling some furniture,,,she looks at me wierd and says,,,Dad,,,,this guy comes to the door and can totally tell I'm fucked,,but I keep insisting I had talked to his wife,,and was here to pick up some firniture,,,,finally his wife comes to the door,,so there's all 3 of em standing there staring at me funny and I say,,You Dont have any furniture for sale,,,and she and he say no,,,I bend over and start howling my ass off,,,,,laughing so hard I started to cry,,,they slam the door shut,,I stagger back to the truck,,ask my buddy,,is this the right street,,he says no,,Is this even the right number,,he looks at the paper,,,no,,,we stayed parked there for at least fifteen minutes just crying with laughter,,,before we went and got a HoLE wack of beer to satisfy our newfound acid/coke buzz,,,no one got busted or hurt,,,it was a good day/night


Edit: This was a spiritual time,,,,just to make it count here


----------



## ~MoE~ (Sep 10, 2009)

i once stoned as hell thought it would be funny to get out our 22. air rifle ( u call them a bb gun i think ) and took it out side and pulled the tiger and shot a hole in the next door's water tank, that same day got hit in the lower ass cheek by my bro (who was stoned too)

i once tryed to beat up my headmaster in yr 1 got exspelled ( i had add)
lol so much other funny shit has happened 
i like getting stoned then go out and go from there ..................... fun time's


----------



## Mauihund (Sep 11, 2009)

I once thought that some people use their cynicism as a smoke screen for terror and hurt.


----------



## dgk4life (Sep 11, 2009)

i once fell in love wit my best friend but cant tell her cause i wouldnt want to loose her as a friend if she aint feel the same way


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Sep 11, 2009)

I once started a thread and nobody will reply wtf


----------



## dgk4life (Sep 11, 2009)

i once looked for your thread where is it


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Sep 11, 2009)

Marijuana Growing > The Grow Room > Marijuana Plant Problems  *Barney's farm G13 X Haze? AND i ONCE WONDERED WHY IT'S SO BIG? i'M bUZZED A LITTLE.*


----------



## dgk4life (Sep 11, 2009)

i once wondered if u could just post a link


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 12, 2009)

I once went to a website called 1man1jar....and I was never the same again


----------



## li0n (Sep 12, 2009)

I once put my brothers pet bird out of its cage and watched my cat catch it and eat it.. and i filmed it with my camera..
I once stabbed a guy with a pencil

I once watched my cat get hit by a car 
I once got stabbed with a knife
'karma'


----------



## li0n (Sep 12, 2009)

I once tried to kill americans.. then i realized most of u dont have anything to do with IRAQ..


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Sep 12, 2009)

http://https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/240091-barneys-farm-g13-x-haze.html, I once made a link to try and get an answer?


----------



## edwardtheclean (Sep 12, 2009)

i once stopped smoking weed to join the army, served 7 years and now i blaze again,


----------



## dgk4life (Sep 12, 2009)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> http://https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/240091-barneys-farm-g13-x-haze.html, I once made a link to try and get an answer?


 i once clicked your link and it didnt work..


----------



## Mauihund (Sep 12, 2009)

I once ate half a sandwich out of the trash, that I had thrown in there several hours earlyer, that I bought from the super market 4 days prior.


----------



## oarngesownall (Sep 13, 2009)

I once said lol


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Sep 13, 2009)

I once said your right,,There is a error? I have no clue as to why?


----------



## snowmanexpress (Sep 13, 2009)

I once thought I knew everything. 

Every day is a new moment and challenge for me. I have a new found appreciation of life.

Thanks to you great people here on this site, and this nation, and the world.

From my heart and soul, Thank You Everybody, for showing me there are great things everywhere I may go. I'd like to help add to our development as people, and friends. 

Find the things which make you happy... live, love and prosper. 

Once again, thank you.


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 14, 2009)

i once got the munchies so bad i ate 2 boxes of mac and cheese in 5 minutes and put myself in the hospital.


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 14, 2009)

i once ate 2 grilled cheese sandwiches for dinner last night. once that shit was good.


----------



## ~MoE~ (Sep 14, 2009)

i once laughted at all the poeple on this thread funny shit 
i once welcomed snowmanexpress


----------



## KryptaChroniCannaLite (Sep 18, 2009)

i once heard an old happy hardcore tune that i hadn't heard in 7 years.... got up and started dancing like i was 15 again...


i miss my youth.....

this thread is awesome!


----------



## Keenly (Sep 18, 2009)

i once took a can of WD-40 and a lighter (flamethrower)

targeted a fly and lit my lawn on fire


----------



## Mauihund (Sep 18, 2009)

I once spent the summer fooling around with a hot little number. Turns out, she was also fooling around with my two best friends. We each thought we were doing something sneaky (and grown up) keeping a hot little tart on the side. We got stoned one night, and it all came out. Oh, shit I'll never forget that conversation!


----------



## TheDemocrat (Sep 18, 2009)

I once let a guy pat my pussy for a joint.


----------



## Zeplike (Sep 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i once returned stolen property, strictly out of guilt.


I once did the exact same thing


----------



## krustofskie (Sep 19, 2009)

Forgive me for this I was like 8


I once took a shit underwater in a crowded swimming pool and swam off without getting caught, unfortunatley a lady swimming by discovered the shit by swimming straight into it, getting it all in her hair.


----------



## dgk4life (Sep 19, 2009)

i once fucked my best friends mom.... oh man was that hot


----------



## Mauihund (Sep 19, 2009)

TheDemocrat said:


> I once let a guy pat my pussy for a joint.




I once did the exact same thing, too!


----------



## nazi zombies (Sep 23, 2009)

i once popped four ecstacy pills drank a whole bottle of 1800 tequila and smoked an 8th. black out walking to a buddys house got woken up by the cops no phone no glasses and i was missing my 2 more pills. took me home and arrested my father for growing 11 plants. cause they walked in and saw one.


----------



## newport78 (Sep 23, 2009)

NOWitall said:


> i once had hope and faith, that the universe was at least a fairly unbiased place, and that everything would work out if i maintained a positive outlook.
> i now think i may have kicked buhdda in the nuts in a previous incarnation.
> 
> i once believed, that if i was a nice guy, i would find someone to accept me for who i actually am.
> ...



You're not bitter....You're JUST like me. 

I once got shot in the knee and had to do the old hot knife thing. Then limp inside hide the limp and the blood till I got to my room...Woke up 3 days later.


----------



## Blue Moonshine1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Garden Knowm said:


> i once masterbated in the Sea of Cortez (Baja California).. the water was crystal clear Blue 90+ degrees. An isolated beach.... Angel fish were swirling around me along with 3-5 other species of fish I did not recognize.. as I NUTTED in the water (KAK was underwater), the fish swarmed on the semen and consumed with ferocity.... i was utterly shocked, amazed and tickled....
> 
> iloveyou


I have to say this rocks... you had a bunch of tropical pics swallow your load!!! LMAO 


I ONCE took a quarter of mushrooms, ten min later i smoked back to back blunts of Haze, then twenty min later im being arrested for a three year old bench warrant... Needless to say they kicked in about the time they put me in the cruiser... Long night!


----------



## Blue Moonshine1 (Sep 23, 2009)

NOWitall said:


> i once had hope and faith, that the universe was at least a fairly unbiased place, and that everything would work out if i maintained a positive outlook.
> i now think i may have kicked buhdda in the nuts in a previous incarnation.
> 
> i once believed, that if i was a nice guy, i would find someone to accept me for who i actually am.
> ...


i feel you buddy!!!! i really do!


----------



## Mauihund (Oct 8, 2009)

I once spent a lot more energy than I planned, arguing with a bunch of monkey's. I don't know what's worse....... actually arguing with a monkey, or thinking a monkey can hold a thought. 


Stupid monkey's.


----------



## Imlovinit (Oct 8, 2009)

I once tried to swallow a minnow, cause i saw my fathers friend (supposedly) do it.


----------



## NOWitall (Oct 8, 2009)

i once.

twice.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 8, 2009)

3 times a lady.


----------



## morgentaler (Oct 8, 2009)

I once dove off the top of a docked fishing boat into murky water, stood up and found out the water was only 3 feet deep, and couldn't understand why my neck wasn't broken.


----------



## Mauihund (Oct 8, 2009)

morgentaler said:


> I once dove off the top of a docked fishing boat into murky water, stood up and found out the water was only 3 feet deep, and couldn't understand why my neck wasn't broken.



I once thought it's because God, in his love, protected you.


----------



## morgentaler (Oct 8, 2009)

Mauihund said:


> I once thought it's because God, in his love, protected you.


Not quite. It was the angle that I hit the sandy bottom.

Keep your zombie jesus crackers, and genocidal rape-loving skygod please.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 8, 2009)

morgentaler said:


> Not quite. It was the angle that I hit the sandy bottom.
> 
> Keep your zombie jesus crackers, and genocidal rape-loving skygod please.


 i once thought that what u just said has no room in this thread


----------



## diet103 (Oct 8, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> 3 times a lady.


I once got freaked the fuck out by your picture


----------



## diet103 (Oct 8, 2009)

I once stole a pair of fake rubber Halloween teeth from target, got away. But got caught on camera. When I was with my mom in there the next time the manager came up and asked if I had a pair of rubber teeth  They made me give them back


----------



## krustofskie (Oct 8, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> i once thought that what u just said has no room in this thread


I once thought that if you say what he said has no room in this thread then surely what he was replying to has no room on this thread either.


----------



## morgentaler (Oct 8, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> i once thought that what u just said has no room in this thread


Then address the person I was responding to or get bent.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 8, 2009)

and i once thought canadians were friendly..


----------



## morgentaler (Oct 8, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> and i once thought canadians were friendly..


You once thought right.
I once thought if I was Texan you'd have holes in you by now


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 8, 2009)

i once never would of thought u were such a internet tough guy.. guess i was wrong again gangsta


----------



## morgentaler (Oct 8, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> i once never would of thought u were such a internet tough guy.. guess i was wrong again gangsta


Oh, please.
I was joking as in Texans being proud of being a shoot-first, ask-questions-later kinda crowd.
Canadians not so much. We don't shoot you. We just tell you off if you're a hypocrite.

Get off your high horse, spanky. 

I once and always will have no patience for people with double standards.

edit: I also once posted while cranky over someone else's dickishness (is that a word) and probably responded to dgk4life with more bite than was necessary. I'm even tempered most, but not all, of the time  But I won't edit away the words because that would just be hiding.


----------



## morgentaler (Oct 8, 2009)

Back on topic...

I once was in Florida as a kid, and met two kids from Pennsylvania at the hotel. After playing at the arcade for a while, we went and played around with the shuffleboard court and then took the stuff back to the cabana. An elderly gentleman stopped us along the way, and kept pressuring us to go back and play with him, but he seemed too friendly and it weirded me out. So after the other two politely declined and we went on our way I said "I'm glad you turned him down. He was really creeping me out". They both turned to me and said, at the same time, "That's our father."
I think I blushed for the next week.


----------



## k-town (Oct 8, 2009)

morgentaler said:


> Back on topic...
> 
> I once was in Florida as a kid, and met two kids from Pennsylvania at the hotel. After playing at the arcade for a while, we went and played around with the shuffleboard court and then took the stuff back to the cabana. An elderly gentleman stopped us along the way, and kept pressuring us to go back and play with him, but he seemed too friendly and it weirded me out. So after the other two politely declined and we went on our way I said "I'm glad you turned him down. He was really creeping me out". They both turned to me and said, at the same time, "That's our father."
> I think I blushed for the next week.


 
LMAO! That's great!


----------



## Mauihund (Oct 9, 2009)

morgentaler said:


> Back on topic...
> 
> I once was in Florida as a kid, and met two kids from Pennsylvania at the hotel. After playing at the arcade for a while, we went and played around with the shuffleboard court and then took the stuff back to the cabana. An elderly gentleman stopped us along the way, and kept pressuring us to go back and play with him, but he seemed too friendly and it weirded me out. So after the other two politely declined and we went on our way I said "I'm glad you turned him down. He was really creeping me out". They both turned to me and said, at the same time, "That's our father."
> I think I blushed for the next week.



Ohhhh! I feel your pain! Great story.


----------



## burninghope13 (Oct 9, 2009)

i once got really high fell in a fire and got half a bin melted to my arm that was pretty retarded but its all good scarrings prety much away now


----------



## k-town (Oct 9, 2009)

burninghope13 said:


> i once got really high fell in a fire and got half a bin melted to my arm that was pretty retarded but its all good scarrings prety much away now


Never got high enough to do something like that but when I'm drunk I do all types of shit. Sleep on coffee tables, fall into mirrors (still got the scars) and all types of crazy shit.


----------



## Philouza (Oct 9, 2009)

i once thought there wouldnt be so much negative mo-jo at a stones' forums


----------



## grow space (Oct 11, 2009)

I once shot a cow with a bow.


----------



## HoLE (Oct 11, 2009)

grow space said:


> I once shot a cow with a bow.


believe it or not,,,,when I was much younger,,,I wailed a shithawk in the back of his head with a large skippin rock,,,,then when it was dazed,,,,,,squirted it with lighter fluid and set it ablaze,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,we called him Jerome,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,nowaday's I like all animals and they like me,,,,I have a bird,,,olde and fragile,,,and I feed the squirrells in my back tree,,,,three different nests,,,I'm Sorry


----------



## smoker toker (Oct 12, 2009)

Not a stoner story but I once drove 100 miles an hour at night with a buddy of mine, turned of the lights and gave him the middle finger with both hands... one of my many stupid stunts 

 Smoker Toker


----------



## Mauihund (Oct 13, 2009)

I once drove an AMC Ambassador 120 mph down a back road. There was a bunch of pidgins that loved to hang out in the middle of that road. I never saw so many feathers in my life!


----------



## 88malice (Oct 13, 2009)

I once (just now) posted "99 problems, but a bitch ain't one" on a gay kids facebook. His status was "Name, knows no problems"


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Oct 16, 2009)

i once took a hit of bust off and thought i was god with a black guys voice


----------



## Mauihund (Oct 16, 2009)

I once got dressed up in my mom's cloths for a Halloween party. It was a lot of fun cause everyone thought I was my sister. Until this guy ran his hand up my inner thigh. I had to punch him in the throat. He got surprised twice.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 17, 2009)

long ago,,,I once thought about refraining *quiting* smoking of the kind herb, but then after a minute, and 2 bong rips, I changed my mind


----------



## grow space (Oct 17, 2009)

HoLE said:


> believe it or not,,,,when I was much younger,,,I wailed a shithawk in the back of his head with a large skippin rock,,,,then when it was dazed,,,,,,squirted it with lighter fluid and set it ablaze,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,we called him Jerome,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,nowaday's I like all animals and they like me,,,,I have a bird,,,olde and fragile,,,and I feed the squirrells in my back tree,,,,three different nests,,,I'm Sorry


Thats fucked up dude...


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 17, 2009)

I once lost 48 hours of my life in Russia and woke up in a head trauma ward..


----------



## Mauihund (Oct 18, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> I once lost 48 hours of my life in Russia and woke up in a head trauma ward..



Dude! That sounds like it would be a very interesting story! You a spy?

No! Don't tell me. I want to live.


----------



## N0iZ (Nov 16, 2009)

I once.....woke up to my friend unbuttoning my pants.
After finding out several of my friends woke up to the same experience. I confronted him about it, and told him to never show his face around my circle of friends again, or I will call the police.

He hasn't..


----------



## grow space (Nov 16, 2009)

I once was blind..then i stepped into the light, and understand, that darkness is so much better....


----------



## sheskunk (Nov 16, 2009)

i once took a deep breath.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 17, 2009)

I once learned what happens to good herbs when darkness grows to half the day.

Flowers


----------



## Arsenal420 (Nov 17, 2009)

I once read a 147 page thread. and damn do I want my money back. naa j/k there's been some good stuff on here.

I once blacked out hitting a joint while trying to stand up. I didnt have a ride to the hospital so I walkd a mile to a friends to smoke another J or 2 while I waited for a ride to get 12 stiches in my eye brow.

I once tried to sneak in my moms APT(age 15) on a head full of acid(10-15 hits of lavander) at 2 am. Got caught and proceeded to answer her every question with " What are you talkin about?" but in like 6 different tones and they all meant something different. She said "you lil asshole dont think your not goin to school 2moro" I started laughin and said " what are YOU ... lol ... talkin about!!!" and she slammed her door in my face. We still laugh bout this all the time. She said " your fuckin on something look at your Eyes they're HUGE"..... What are you talkin about MOM?

I once drove All the way to Cali from Houston to catch Rage Against the Machine at Rock the bells and got told No by every mother fucker that had bud and I tried to buy some from him or her. I had to deal with dirt I found in Phoenix.
To sum that up:
I once went to cali and didnt even get to smoke any dank. (and im still pissed @ u natives yall suck)

On a more serious tip:
I once (age17) pulled a knife out and tried to slit my wrist because my girl was leaving me, she tryed to stop me and I accidently cut her finger pretty bad. I've never forgiven myself for that even though she has. Ive only told a few people about this, its my biggest regret.

I once had my front door kickd in by a 100 pound female(same girl) while it was deadbolted and everything. Shes a bad chick and I pissed her off and ran inside to avoid the argument then BAM.

I once didnt understand the value of life or better yet I didn't understand what things in life are truly valuable. I have since lost alot of things I use to take value in and in most cases I find myself to better off. I try to appreciate and enjoy these gifts I am given while also undertanding that these gifts can be taken away very easily. 

Life is crazy, the only thing you know for sure 100% is that at some point and time you will die. With death being your only guarantee, why not get out and a live a little bit and enjoy it. You rarely know when its gonna happen but you know its gonna happen 1 day so live em all like its your last.

Sorry to get all sentimental and shit but after 147 pages of confessions & sick stories you kinda just go all therapist and shit


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 18, 2009)

i once typed in here i was in love wit my best friend but can not tell her for fear of screwin up our friendship.. this is still true but hey im hookin up wit some of her hot girl friends and i think my best friend might be gettin ready to tell me that which i cant tell her....


----------



## N0iZ (Nov 18, 2009)

I once made a ship in a bottle. Took me a little over two weeks.


----------



## xAnderblaze (Nov 18, 2009)

I once broke into a catholic church (was brought up catholic and this was my way to denounce my religion) and fucked this girl on the alter, and then in the confessional... If there is a hell I`m sure I`m going there!!  LOL


----------



## ghostsamurai25 (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok here I go,

I once sold a kid a bag of oregano and chives as quarter sack back in 8th grade, me and my buddie chilled with him as he smoke we even hit it with him to make it seem real, dumb ass after about 5 min said he had never been this high before and was acting really stoned, after an hour I had enough of his act so I told him knock it off I sold you oregano and chives dip shit. No refunds, you smoked it didnt you. 

I once did a lot of dumb things like making kids give me their lunch money if not the threat of getting beat up was there, after about a month this kid stood up for himself and said no I would just have to beat him up. I looked at the kid and walked away thinking what a dumb ass if you would of said this earlier you could of been eating lunch this whole time.

I once got shot in the eye with a bb gun on good friday, needless to say I say fuck good friday. BB is still in my right eye.

I once smoked a joint on a ride at disney the one that goes across the park in the sky in a cart i was high high up in the air.

I once wrecked my car doing a 100+ around a corner at 20 yrs old drunk as fuck off jim beam whisky being drank pirate style in
my turbo 405 peugeot no seatbelt got out the car fuming mad because I thought the car could handle the turn at high speeds,
my gf which is now my wife broke her collar bone and I went to jail, before that the fucking cop drove me to the hospital and had
me wait in the car while my gf was waiting outside on a bench to be seen dumb pig wouldnt let me out so I could talk to her, needless
to say I banged my head on the glass too many time until I spit my forehead open. Only injury suffered from wrecking at a hundred miles.

I once have been in 6 totaled car accidents make that 7 two guys died on a bike that where racing us. 

I once rolled my truck down the street 3 times it landed in all fours and I took off so that the cops wouldnt get me. When I woke up in the morning somewhat sober I was shocked. I drove it about half a mile with one rim sparking.

I once had a beer bottle broken on my head during spring break, needless to say that guy and his friends caught the only beat down after the fight the hotel had the hugest riot, chief of police showed up, chief of fire dept, showed up cops everywhere, had to talk my buddie out of getting arrested for punching out the hotel lobbies window while he was on a roid rage. Had blood dripping from my ear and eye where I was cut with the bottle, no shirt on, bloody knuckles and all while on a rail of crystal method that I thought was coke. Still had the ability to negotiate with the man while fucked up. That was a could one, my buddie owes me his degree if not he would of lost his scholarship.

I once had some dudes ex girl get naked in the hot tub while he was in it because she wanted to skinny dip, he got mad and ended going to the er for a few days rest while I spent the next 5 years on paper, after 5 months on paper I vop and got put on drug offender paper as well. There went my smoking career. 

I once fucked my gf friends, all of them, damn I was the man. I had a 3sum with my buddies ex with another buddie of ours, she didnt deserve him that little slut 

I once use to fight every other weekend because I didnt know better and thought because I took martial arts when I was a young teen it was my right to use it when I was drunk, I can say that the only fight Ive lost was to my brother in law who wrestled for high school and then went into the military as a boxer and holds golden gloves, I say this because I was too drunk to do shit when he pinned me after he pushed me off balance due me drinking too much.

I once fell off my jet ski doing 60+ and had to swim what felt like forever in the middle off the dark ass intercoastal waters, while I was drunk to get to the damn ski and have 3 hot ass blondes pull up to me asking if I need a ride or need help, my fucking luck, plus my wife was watching glad I said no, all because I drank too much.

To conclude this I once was a fucked up individual due to drugs, drinking and what started it all women, I had no boundaries no limits, young 
and out of control my five years paper and having a daughter when I was 21 helped me turn things around, now I am a role model citizen, manage a insurance agency, vice president of my hoa which has 284 homes, loving caring father and husband, someone people go to when they are having problems for advice or help. Its funny how life turns out, its all about what you want in life. 
May happiness be with us all.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2011)

i once drank a pint of jack daniels then got pulled over by the highway patrol while having a shotgun behind my seat in my truck. shells were in the glovebox.

they let me go.


----------



## Farfenugen (Aug 4, 2011)

I once pretended gave a damn


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 4, 2011)

I once picked out a weed brownie from the trash can and gave it to my dog,sh$#t wasnt cheap and i still wasnt gonna eat it from the trash.


----------



## doser (Aug 4, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> I once ate a rotten muffin. i was sick for 3 days.


I oncw ate a rotten muff...............same effect!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 4, 2011)

i once got mugged at gunpoint.. ok, so it was three times, but it still counts..


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 5, 2011)

I once had a party at my friends house when he wasn't there XD


----------



## Farfenugen (Aug 6, 2011)

I once believed this bullshit people say on here


----------



## Frankdef (Aug 7, 2011)

I once woke up behind a bar naked


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 9, 2011)

I once had sex with an Irish girl the first night I met here


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 27, 2011)

do you have an std?




QUOTE=000420;212636]i once coughed so hard I puked up a big clear phlegm ball...wierd...also once I used to have this room mate that was a chick and she always carried this big thing of vasoline around for her lips and once I stuck my dick in it and then covered the hole so she would not know...I've always felt guilty.....now I feel better I told some one.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Dec 27, 2011)

i once believed in comforting fairy tales (religion) but then i became intelligent


----------



## jimbo320 (Dec 27, 2011)

i once got booted by a mod w a grudge that misses his girlfriend............


----------



## stoneruk (Dec 27, 2011)

I once opened the bag of a loaf of bread that was in my larder and accidentally inhaled a large amount of bluemould spores that came out of it like a cloud, felt pretty ill for a couple of days


----------



## thump easy (Dec 27, 2011)

i once came to my friends house n he had found a quarter pound of weed n we smoked it....


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 27, 2011)

i once thought intelligence came from study and experience, not a belief or non belief in a deity, lol at my misconception





Zaehet Strife said:


> i once believed in comforting fairy tales (religion) but then i became intelligent


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2011)

Well I never! cn


----------



## thump easy (Dec 27, 2011)

i once took a hoodie to my house n i fuck the living shit out of her it was a fuck fest hot swetty non stop porno action moaning fucking licking sucking n fucking till the wee morning it was so wrong that it felt so fucking right i had it in all kinds of posiosions n wen i herd her moan n yell ow shit ow god fuck me i started to poound it doggie i grab ahold of that little waist n griped it my throbing bonner all up in it i felt it squeez so good i felt a sprinkl on my legs she was squirting all over the sheets i couldnt hold back my eyes rolled back i felt the first puter as i pulled out OWWWWW FUCKNNNNNN SHIIIITTTTTT....... AWWWWWW man filled with swet i mean swet... i rolled over in the morning i woke up man i looked over i was like fuck me i dont even know this chick like that i go to safeway farmacy n get the next day after pill i wake her up n tell her HEY THIS IS FOR YOUR HEAD ACKE she is like IS IT A MUSLE RELAXER i sead YUP so i jump in the shower when i come out i see her with a dollar bill snorting the blue pill im like WHAT THE FUCK R U DOING? she is like OWWWWW MAN THAT BURNS MAN THAT SHIT IS GOOD....!!!!! im like ??????????? ya i payed for that one..... lolz thats my i once... had a hoodie


----------



## thump easy (Dec 27, 2011)

i once boned that same chick at her parents house dude they left to the casino n she opened the door with langeray dude im like 31 n she is 21 man she was a freek man i start to leave a trale of close n well it ended up in the couch strate boneing hard i was taxing that ass she begings to nut so hard im fucking pulling out n knocking mine out dude her parent come home ow shit dude it smelling like pussie in the air n they come in im still wet can t find my boxers but we manage to get our close on we herd a car pull in.... the parents come home n the mom sits in the puddle of water that she squarted lolz the mom sead ow man someone spilled somthing on the couch lolz i say hi n buy.... ow man that was acward..


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 27, 2011)

i once got banned for being a drunk asshole...


----------



## thump easy (Dec 27, 2011)

i once got chaced buy the cops into a dirt road n i lost them do u wana hear the storie


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 27, 2011)

thump easy said:


> i once got chaced buy the cops into a dirt road n i lost them do u wana hear the storie


as long as the story is not to long...


----------



## jimbo320 (Dec 27, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> as long as the story is not to long...


u know it is.........


----------



## cannofbliss (Dec 27, 2011)

I once heard of a man from madras... whose balls were made out of brass... and whenever he'd tether... his balls clanked together...

and sparks would fly out of his arse...


----------



## thump easy (Dec 27, 2011)

boom i get to this other girls house well at the tym i did tatoos something about that that girls loved they didnt want to keep me they just wanted to fuck me wich was cool with me so i had to travle to a place called chino valley arizona to see this girl man she was good. cant believe such a good looking girl could exzist in the stix like that well we get so fucked up its winter my car is foged up we r drinking in the middle of no were n im hammerd n so is she we get to fucking its late night early morning we fuck n fuck n fuck im so hammered their is trillions of bottles in my car hard liquor n beer bottle shooters n well cigaretts i cant c out side, the morning comes n well i open my car door its fucken cold outside im but ass naked mean ass head acke i start to piss im next to a colvisac near some houses but not just that close i start to piss it must be like 5 or 4 in the morning i hear my pee. PSSSSSSSSSSS n then i hear a familar VREEEERRRR n a change of gear in a distance UMMMMMMMMMMMHHHHHMMMMMM i look over it the sherif OW SHIT IM FUCKEN BUT ASS NAKED I JUMP IN MY RIDE TURN THE FUCKEN RIDE ON HIT FIRST N SLAM ON THE GASS... HE STILL GOT TO GET TO THE BABY BRIDGE OVER THE COLVISAC IM FUCKEN BONNING OUT DUST IS KICKING UP IM FUCKN HITN GEARS N I PULL INTO A RANDOM HOUSE N DROP THE SEAT DOWN THE COP ROLLS RIGHT PAST US THEIR IS LIKE 4 OR FIVE CARS THAT R RED ALSO ON THAT STREET MAN.......... she wakes up im smelling like liquor.... tell her the cops r on us i put together my close n run out as he passes n we runn acouple houses down into the back n into her house owwwwffffff he kept checking up n down but that passed after about 12 after noon i got up. got in n that was the last car adventure i had in arizona... lolz


----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2011)

i once posted my penis n every was a critic lolz oh wow...lolz this hole time the girl were just being nice buy lien to me... fuck me.....


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 29, 2011)

I once left a girlfriend in another state at a bar in the country at closing time.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 29, 2011)

Warning: This tale is fucking gross:I once drank WAY too much. In my 20s, me, my buddy and a girl I was dating went to a jazz club for NYE. I had a few drinks at home even before I arrived, and when we got there, I drank constantly, more than I ever had before. The girl got tired of my boorish ways within the first hour and left. My buddy and I ate a lot of free hot h'ordeuvres in an attempt to coat our stomachs to buffer the drinks. The last thing I remembered before I passed out at our table was doing a final shot of Johnny Walker Black with my friend. I awoke some time later, my friend was gone and my stomach was doing some funky shit and I knew I needed to puke, but my legs didn't respond at all to my brain telling me to move, so I passed out again. When I woke the second time, I felt it coming but I couldn't move so the first wave of barf came up and I somehow kept it in my cheeks doing my best Dizzy Gillespie impression. I hate to admit it, but I then tried to swallow, gulp by gulp, all the barf in my mouth. I got to about the second gulp when the second wave came: since the first load was still puffing out my cheeks, the added pressure just spewed out of my pursed lips like a geyser making a loud raspberry sound. I showered these lipstick lesbians across from me, plus a few other shocked patrons, in technicolor vomit (it was an interesting texture and blend of colors/smells because of the hot snacks I ate earlier). Everyone screamed and I promptly passed out again. My buddy who was working the bar (the same guy who invited me to the event) came over some undetermined amount of time later, and proceeded to lift my head and clean me up, along with the surrounding area, with a bucket and a large sponge. He asked if I had money for a cab, and gave me a $20 when I said no. I don't remember getting home, but I couldn't find the $20 when the taxi pulled up in front of my place, so I just sat in the snow after the cabby kicked me out yelling at me. I made it to my bed and slept for over 25 hours straight. I vowed never to drink like that again, and I never have. I did find that $20 in my jacket a couple years later, though...


----------



## cannabutt (Dec 29, 2011)

12345 
once I found a plant alive
678910
so I put it back again


----------



## Farfenugen (Jan 1, 2012)

I once twiced then three times later I onced again. Afterwards twice I thrice had to twice the once more.


----------



## Beansly (Jan 2, 2012)

lame...andsomemoshit


----------

